# Genuine question for Trump supporters



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Ok I just want a simple question answering. I will not ridicule your response. I'm from the UK and my view is that Trump is a terrible president for a whole host of reasons. 

What I'd like to know in your own words, is why you support him. What is it about his actions/policies that gets you behind him. In answering this please avoid going down the route of criticising democrats/liberals as I give you the courtesy of not criticising your view. 

So simply, why do you support Trump, not why you don't support the opposition.

Thanks


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

He’s an idiot, he’s brash, looks like a giant Cheeto, says dumb stuff all the time, doesn’t know how to say what he’s trying to most of the time, etc.

But...

Actions speak louder than words and a lot of what he DOES is beneficial.

The media literally twists everything the man says to fit their narrative so be careful about what you hear on certain news outlets


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Jokerface17 said:


> He’s an idiot, he’s brash, looks like a giant Cheeto, says dumb stuff all the time, doesn’t know how to say what he’s trying to most of the time, etc.
> 
> But...
> 
> ...


Ok, so can you enlighten me specifically on any actions he has taken that have been beneficial to America?


----------



## Foreign Object (Mar 18, 2017)

It’s an interesting question that the OP asked and I’ll definitely be reading the replies as I’m curious as well. I just hope that the replies to this thread follow the intended spirit of the question and it doesn’t turn into some name calling clusterfuck, like most political conversations tend to these days.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

I used to think America was a great country, drank that kool-aid hard. 


Trump has proved that America is filled with fucking idiots.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

because the other side would bend over backwards for groups like BLM, Antifa, etc. he's not as deceptive as someone like Hilary for example and more blunt in his speech. he's more entertaining and doesn't appear as "fake" as other politicians. Also don't think anyone in particular would know how to deal with the corona incident. It would have been a catastrophic situation regardless of who was in office.

plus , many will side with him simply because they've seen what the extreme left is and don't want that. We see it with things like children being raised as genderless by progressive parents, misgendering a trans person being an illegal offense, people in agreement that African Americans are owed "reparations", etc. and they will simply vote Trump just in fear of things like that happening.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Krin said:


> because the other side would bend over backwards for groups like BLM, Antifa, etc. he's not as deceptive as someone like Hilary for example and more blunt in his speech. he's more entertaining and doesn't appear as "fake" as other politicians. Also don't think anyone in particular would know how to deal with the corona incident. It would have been a catastrophic situation regardless of who was in office.
> 
> plus , many will side with him simply because they've seen what the extreme left is and don't want that. We see it with things like children being raised as genderless by progressive parents, misgendering a trans person being an illegal offense, people in agreement that African Americans are owed "reparations", etc. and they will simply vote Trump just in fear of things like that happening.


Why do you have reparations in parenthesis


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

I like him because he's funny. That presidential debate was one of the funniest things I've seen on TV.

I'm not from the US, so I don't have to deal with him as President.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Krin said:


> because the other side would bend over backwards for groups like BLM, Antifa, etc. he's not as deceptive as someone like Hilary for example and more blunt in his speech. he's more entertaining and doesn't appear as "fake" as other politicians. Also don't think anyone in particular would know how to deal with the corona incident. It would have been a catastrophic situation regardless of who was in office.
> 
> plus , many will side with him simply because they've seen what the extreme left is and don't want that. We see it with things like children being raised as genderless by progressive parents, misgendering a trans person being an illegal offense, people in agreement that African Americans are owed "reparations", etc. and they will simply vote Trump just in fear of things like that happening.


BLM is a peaceful organisation. The people rioting aren't 'BLM', they're just dicks.
Antifa isn't an organisation.
Hillary has nothing to do with 2020.
Almost anyone else would've told the citizens to be careful, to wear masks, to stay at home, etc. Trump literally told everyone not to give a shit about it.
Children being raised genderless is a 1 in a million thing in the world. Most lefts, even the hardcore ones, don't believe in this ideal.
Misgendering someone being illegal is also not true in the slightest. If you misgender them in a discriminatory way, IE. you're intentionally doing it to cause harm, then you get a talking to.
Are you saying African Americans aren't owed reparations? A lot of the segregation/derogatory shit was going on until the 60's, as well as still going today.

Like, a large majority of the talking points on the right can be easily debunked, whereas they will just yell over it and ignore the obvious facts.


----------



## Metalcrack (Oct 2, 2008)

I can cut and paste pages of what he has done. Try using something other than Google to search. A couple of big ones to me (I have voted for 3 - three - YES THREE different political parties in the past 3 elections):

He protects the constitution as it is written, mainly the first and second amendment. 

Unbeknownst to most, he has waged a war on child/human/sex trafficking. There are stories buried deep about dozens of kids at a time being found. 

He is anti-abortion. Killing babies to me is abhorrent, and I cannot vote for someone who agrees/allows it. The day after pill doesn't count, but the second they have brain activity and a heartbeat, they are a human being to me. It's considered a double murder/homicide/manslaughter to kill a mother and her unborn.


*President Trump Nominates Judge Amy Coney Barrett to the Supreme Court
Trump signs order Protecting Vulnerable Newborn and Infant Children
Trump signs order to lower Medicare drug prices for seniors
President Trump signs Hispanic Prosperity Initiative
Trump signs Great American Outdoors Act preserving and protecting our National Parks
Trump signs historic USMCA trade agreement
Trump Creates New Position Dedicated to Fighting Human Trafficking
Trump signs law giving Veterans smoother path to STEM careers
Senate confirms Trump's 170th Federal Judge with even more to come
Trump signs bill restoring funding for Historically Black Colleges and Universities
Trump signs bill that makes Extreme Animal Cruelty a Felony
Trump signs executive order protecting Medicare
Trump Signs Bill Protecting Disability Payments for Veterans Who Declare Bankruptcy
Trump signs 9/11 Victims Compensation Fund into law
Trump signs bill to fund Autism CARES Act
Trump meets Kim Jong Un at DMZ and becomes first sitting US President to enter North Korea
Trump signs measure aimed at Preventing Veteran Suicides
Trump signs Major public lands Conservation bill into law
Trump signs into law Genocide Prevention Act
Trump signs legislation enhancing US Leadership in Indo Pacific region
President Trump signs Ashanti Alert Act into law
Trump Signs $867B Bipartisan Farm Bill with Welfare Reform Work Requirements
Trump Signs Law Punishing Chinese Officials Who Restrict Access to Tibet
Production of Hemp to become Legal in all 50 States with Farm Bill passage
Trump Limits Asylum Migrants must come in Legally
Trump Signs New Hezbollah Sanctions Into Law
Trump signs Opioids Law at White House event
Trump signs bipartisan Water Infrastructure spending law
Trump signs the Music Modernization Act, the biggest change to copyright law in decades
Trump signs bills to Help Patients stop overpaying for Medicine
Trump signs law ending Gag Orders against Pharmacists sharing Money Saving information
Trump signs bill requiring Airports to provide spaces for Breastfeeding Moms
Trump signs Karis Law on the 50th Anniversary of 911
Trump signs order to keep Guantanamo Military Prison open
Trump signs proclamation directing troops to secure border
President Trump and Chairman Kim Jong-un sign ‘important document’ at Singapore summit
Trump signs law giving Border Patrol better Fentanyl detection tools
Trump signs law expanding Hate Crime protections to Religious Institutions
Trump signs technical education bill into law
Trump signs law to expand Childhood Cancer Research
Trump signs bill easing U.S. bank rules into law
TRUMP SIGNS LAW FIGHTING SEX-TRAFFICKING
Trump Cuts aid to Palestine
Trump signs law creating national historic park for Martin Luther King Jr.
Trump Signs Law Establishing US Space Force
Trump signs into law U.S. government ban on Kaspersky Lab software
Trump signs Russia sanctions bill into law
Donald Trump signs law aimed at cutting abortion funding
President Trump signs law declaring National Vietnam War Veterans Day
Trump Signs 3 Executive Actions on Crime Against Police, Drug Cartels
TRUMP SIGNS NATIONAL DEFENSE BILL INTO LAW
Trump signs Space policy directive
Trump signs First Step Act criminal justice reform into law
Trump signs Historic USMCA trade agreement replacing NAFTA
President Trump secures release of Pastor Brunson from Turkey
President Trump Approval Rating at 51 Percent
Justice Kavanaugh SWORN IN to Supreme Court
Trump Shrinks Government by 16000 Jobs since elected
US Cuts 300 Million In Aid To Pakistan
Trump Cut Off 200 Million in Aid to Palestinians
Trump ends 230 Million Dollar Rebuilding Payments to Syria
Trump has our soldiers remains returned home from Korean War
Trump signs Right to Try drug bill
US Embassy moved to Jerusalem by President Donald J Trump
Trump secures release of American Prisoners from North Korea
Trump Negotiates Peace between North and South Korea
Trump Signs Order Calling for Work Requirements for Welfare Programs
HISTORIC: Trump Nominates First Woman for Head of CIA
Feds collect record taxes in first month under Trump’s tax cuts; runs surplus in January
Trump signs sweeping two-year budget deal - MILITARY FUNDED
Trump proposes biggest civil service change in 40 years - 'Hire the best and fire the worst'
Trump signs bipartisan bill to combat synthetic opioids
Trump Shrinks Federal Bureaucracy by 16000
President Trump set a record for lifetime appointed judges in 2017
Trump Signed 96 Laws In 2017
Trump Administration Set to Roll Back $900 Million in Obama-Era Offshore Drilling Regulations
Individual Mandate of Obamacare REPEALED
Senate Passes Historic Sweeping Tax Reform
Climate Change REMOVED from 'Threat List'
Trump Admin is a Deregulation Machine: Eliminating 22:1
Trump signs $700 billion defense bill, gives troops largest pay raise in 7 years
New Space Policy Directive Calls for Human Expansion Across Solar System
Trump Declares Jerusalem the Capital of Israel
Senate Passes Sweeping Tax Reform - 20% Corporate rate - Largest in 31 Years.
Trump Shuts Down CIA funding of Syrian Rebels
House Passes Tax Bill in Major Step Toward Overhaul
Senate Passes Budget Resolution Clearing the Way to pass Tax Reform with a Simple Majority
Trump's HHS defines life as beginning at conception
President Trump Declassifies and Releases JFK Files
Iran Deal: DECERTIFIED
Four Months into FY 2018, Refugee Admissions Plunge to Lowest Level in 15 Years
US increases security screening measures for vetting refugees
US Delays Payment to UN for Palestinians
US Suspends $2 BILLION in security assistance to Pakistan
North Korea Designated as 'State Sponor of Terrorism'
United States Announces a New Strategy on Iran
Trump Administration Announces 'Extreme Vetting' Plans
Trump cuts Obama’s refugee target in half, takes more Christians than Muslims
Trump: 'We are stopping cold the attacks on Judeo-Christian values'
Trump administration abandons the Obama-era clean power plan aimed at reducing global warming
School Choice tops the list of Priorities U.S. Education Department Grants
Trump Signs Healthcare Order, Expands Choice and Access through associations
US and Israel withdraw from UNESCO citing "anti-Israel bias"
Treasury Deparment to target companies doing business with North Korea
Trump has signed 53 bills into law
New Order Indefinitely Bars Almost All Travel From Seven Countries
UN Security Council unanimously steps up sanctions against North Korea
Fewest Monthly Refugee Arrivals in August Since 2002
Trump to stop travel from countries that refuse to help Homeland Security
America has withdrawn almost $300 million in foreign aid to Egypt
Trump Signs Order Rolling Back Environmental Rules on Infrastructure
11,000 government jobs slashed under Trump - downsizing government
UN Security Council unanimously imposed new sanctions on North Korea
Senate confirms 65 Trump nominees for various positions
U.S. Small Business Administration opens assistance center
800 Obama regulations cut - Saved over $200 billion
EPA's Pruitt moves to roll back over 30 environmental regulations in record time
Cut the White House budget - Saved taxpayers $22 million
Trump’s EPA To Repeal Obama’s ‘Waters Of The US’ Rule
Eliminated 1200 man hours of wasteful paperwork requirements including Y2K preparedness
President Trump Announces “Massive Permit Reform" Push
Trump Lays Out Plan to Privatize Air Traffic Control System
Statement by President Trump on the Paris Climate Accord
Treasury to call for rolling back banking regulations
Trump orders a Voter Fraud Commission to investigate 2016 election
Fired corrupt and incompetent FBI Director James Comey
HHS to Rescind Birth Control Mandate in Obamacare
Appointed Neil Gorsuch to the Supreme Court
Ben Carson Finds $500 Billion In Errors during Audit of Obama HUD
President Trump's executive order will undo Obama's Clean Power Plan rule
U.S. Will have Free but Fair and Balanced Trade: Mnuchin
Executive order to reduce operating costs of the Federal Government
Fired all 46 attorney generals hired by Obama
Tillerson to shutter war crimes focused State Dept. office: report
Gulf Dispute Mediated, Signs Antiterrorism Pact With Qatar
Canceled Obama Era special immigration program for foreign entrepreneurs
Critical milestone in the global fight against ISIS
Tightens Limits on Filling State Department Jobs
Report: Trump plans to cut foreign aid, merge State and USAID
US to make at least $285m cut to UN budget
It's a bloodbath at the State Department
Purging the State Department of Obama loyalists
Fixing lobbying laws - 5 year lobbying ban on White House officials
Put a regulatory freeze on all federal agencies
Cutting regulations in government agencies (add 1, take out 2)
45th PRESIDENT of the United States of America, DONALD J. TRUMP*


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

A PG Attitude said:


> Ok I just want a simple question answering. I will not ridicule your response. I'm from the UK and my view is that Trump is a terrible president for a whole host of reasons.
> 
> What I'd like to know in your own words, is why you support him. What is it about his actions/policies that gets you behind him. In answering this please avoid going down the route of criticising democrats/liberals as I give you the courtesy of not criticising your view.
> 
> ...


There are three reasons to support Trump: You are rich, dumb or racist. Possibly all three.


----------



## Bahn Yuki (Mar 6, 2011)

He's an outsider and the country's been run by the deep state establishment that will do anything to keep its power. Seeing the media in lock and step as a propoganda arm over the past few years(happening even now) just shows me how nefarious the deep state can be.

I didn't vote for President Trump for 2016, but his policies and combative nature has earned my vote. Keep in mind he didn't need to run for office, guy's rich and famous and certainly takes a beating from the left winged media round the clock. So why did he do it? In the past 3.5 years he's shown that while people demean him, he keeps working for the USA.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

ElTerrible said:


> There are three reasons to support Trump: You are rich, dumb or racist. Possibly all three.


Yup.. that's really what it boils down to.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Bahn Yuki said:


> He's an outsider and the country's been run by the deep state establishment that will do anything to keep its power. Seeing the media in lock and step as a propoganda arm over the past few years(happening even now) just shows me how nefarious the deep state can be.
> 
> I didn't vote for President Trump for 2016, but his policies and combative nature has earned my vote. Keep in mind he didn't need to run for office, guy's rich and famous and certainly takes a beating from the left winged media round the clock. So why did he do it? In the past 3.5 years he's shown that while people demean him, he keeps working for the USA.





> Outsider


Trump is friends with the guy who was the first and only private owner of the WTC:






Larry Silverstein tried to make $12 billion by claiming the plane crashes constituted as individual attacks.









Developer Sues to Win $12.3 Billion in 9/11 Attack (Published 2008)


Larry A. Silverstein, who has won nearly $4.6 billion in insurance payments to cover his losses and help him rebuild at the World Trade Center site, is seeking $12.3 billion in damages from airlines and airport security companies for the 9/11 attack.




www.nytimes.com





Judge rules against $12.3B claim by Silverstein and co.









Silverstein Loses Battle Over 9/11 Payouts for World Trade Center


A federal judge on Thursday rejected developer Larry Silverstein's bid to recover billions of dollars from two airlines whose planes were used in the Sept. 11, 2001, attacks.




www.wsj.com





Also, isn't it odd that the 9/11 case hasn't been reopened yet?


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

The meltdown when Trump wins again will be hilarious.


----------



## Tommie Styles (Jan 25, 2019)

Krin said:


> The meltdown when Trump wins again will be hilarious.


The meltdown when Biden wins is going to be even more hilarious!


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

Tommie Styles said:


> The meltdown when Biden wins is going to be even more hilarious!



why would it be hilarious? i thought "our side" was violent nazis though?


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

Lorromire said:


> BLM is a peaceful organisation. The people rioting aren't 'BLM', they're just dicks.
> Antifa isn't an organisation.
> Hillary has nothing to do with 2020.
> Almost anyone else would've told the citizens to be careful, to wear masks, to stay at home, etc. Trump literally told everyone not to give a shit about it.
> ...









yes very very peaceful! are you sayin black people born after the year 1970, who get 200 SAT points and are allowed to make edgy jokes without being fired, who per capita and even in raw numbers despite being 1/6 of the population attack every other race WAY more than every other race attacks them, are entitled to money because their ancestors had it rough?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

jroc72191 said:


> yes very very peaceful! are you sayin black people born after the year 1970, who get 200 SAT points and are allowed to make edgy jokes without being fired, who per capita and even in raw numbers despite being 1/6 of the population attack every other race WAY more than every other race attacks them, are entitled to money because their ancestors had it rough?


Yes they do deserve money 

America welched on a deal. They made an agreement and never followed through. 40 acres and a mule. 


I mean I'm sure "edgy jokes " are fun and all but it doesn't replace the money owed


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

jroc72191 said:


> yes very very peaceful! are you sayin black people born after the year 1970, who get 200 SAT points and are allowed to make edgy jokes without being fired, who per capita and even in raw numbers despite being 1/6 of the population attack every other race WAY more than every other race attacks them, are entitled to money because their ancestors had it rough?


It was confirmed that this was filmed out of context, though. The woman started shit, so if you're saying "white lives matter" or anything of the equivalent, then you can't expect the other side to not retaliate.
Also yes, they didn't assault her at all. That was a peaceful protest.

In 2020 SOME can say those things and SOME get those things. A hell of a lot of black people are still treated like shit in America, especially in the southern states.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

A PG Attitude said:


> Ok I just want a simple question answering. I will not ridicule your response.* I'm from the UK *and my view is that Trump is a terrible president for a whole host of reasons.
> 
> What I'd like to know in your own words, is why you support him. What is it about his actions/policies that gets you behind him. In answering this please avoid going down the route of criticising democrats/liberals as I give you the courtesy of not criticising your view.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tommie Styles (Jan 25, 2019)

Chip Kelly said:


> Yes they do deserve money
> 
> America welched on a deal. They made an agreement and never followed through. 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> ...


You are not respecting the rules of this thread initially made by the OP.


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

Chip Kelly said:


> Yes they do deserve money
> 
> America welched on a deal. They made an agreement and never followed through. 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> ...


40 acres and a mule FOR FREED SLAVES not the descendents who benefitted from them!



Lorromire said:


> It was confirmed that this was filmed out of context, though.* The woman started shit*, so if you're saying "white lives matter" or anything of the equivalent, then you can't expect the other side to not retaliate.
> Also yes, they didn't assault her at all. That was a peaceful protest.
> 
> In 2020 SOME can say those things and SOME get those things. A hell of a lot of black people are still treated like shit in America, especially in the southern states.


Time stamp of the woman starting shit?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

jroc72191 said:


> 40 acres and a mule FOR FREED SLAVES not the descendents who benefitted from them!


Who benefited from what? Not being slaves? 

That's not how debt works 

You're a super fucking ignorant racist piece of shit



Tommie Styles said:


> You are not respecting the rules of this thread initially made by the OP.


Write a letter to your governor


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Blm peaceful ? ...antifa not a group ? 

Man some legit smooth brains in here 

Like folks on here said Trump may not be the best but Pedo Joe and his side would have you thrown in jail for looking a black person the wrong way ..can't defend yourself or property BLM and antifa are legit terrorist


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

jroc72191 said:


> Time stamp of the woman starting shit?


The video recording started afterwards, buddy. Just google it.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Lorromire said:


> The video recording started afterwards, buddy. Just google it.


The lies ideologues tell themselves . . .

Lie to yourself all you want, bucko. Just don't expect the rest of us to accept your delusions.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Most Trump supporters that are 18-34 and male are NEETs.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Why support Donald Trump? Let's ask China . . .


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314020892742090753
There's a reason China fears the Trump administration, and there's a reason they support a Biden victory.

Trump puts America and her people first. No other presidency has done that in our lifetime. If you can't understand why the American people would support a leader who puts them first, that's a defect on your end, not ours.

Why support Donald Trump? Let's consult the Epstein flight log . . .


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314390767624835072
Oh.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Why support Donald Trump? Let's consult the Epstein flight log . . .
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314390767624835072
> Oh.


Just to make sure... you are a gimmick account, correct? If not (may god have mercy on your soul), you are aware that Trump very much enjoyed Epstein's company on multiple occasions. Although I’m sure he was just gathering information and waiting to take him down at the most surprising of moments.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Just to make sure... you are a gimmick account, correct? If not (may god have mercy on your soul), you are aware that Trump very much enjoyed Epstein's company on multiple occasions. Although I’m sure he was just gathering information and waiting to take him down at the most surprising of moments.











Facebook bans troll accounts linked to conservative group Turning Point USA


The Washington Post found a Turning Point ‘troll farm’ in September.




www.theverge.com













Conservative group used a bunch of teens to evade Twitter and Facebook moderation


A group affiliated with Turning Points USA hired a number of people, including teenagers, to post spammy phrases on social media networks. Because they were people and not bots, they could use tactics to get around the tech giants’ moderation systems.




www.theverge.com





Maybe one of those paid teenagers. But I would be surprised anyone want to astrosurf our shitty forums with nobody around anymore. Maybe with the economy being bad he has to post anywhere to get credit for payment, even in a forums like ours with so few eyeballs.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

jroc72191 said:


> literally every single american in this country has benefited from being in here regardless of how their ancestors got here you sissy. what are the descendents of slaves owed? because last i checked they didnt get oppressed for shit pussy.


They're owed the payment the government promised their families for the generations of government sanctioned torture, forced labour , and imprisonment 


They were promised a payment that the government never made. Simple as that 

I'm sure as a racist it's hard for you to look at it logically but it's very straight forward and simple


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Fact is a lot of African Americans are still living in poverty because the deck has been stacked against them from the day they were born. As a white person I know for a fact my life has been easier by default than the majority of black people born at the same time as me simply because I'm white and while that may not be my fault it's important to recognise it rather than feeling like blm is trying to oppress you. White people are not oppressed.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Just to make sure... you are a gimmick account, correct? If not (may god have mercy on your soul), you are aware that Trump very much enjoyed Epstein's company on multiple occasions. Although I’m sure he was just gathering information and waiting to take him down at the most surprising of moments.


Trump and Epstein were both wealthy New York socialites, so it's inevitable that their paths would cross on occasion. The important thing is there's no record of Trump flying to Epstein Island, where the criminal activity took place. Combine that with the story of Trump kicking Epstein out of Marg-a-Largo because of his creepy behavior, and it's safe to say the President is clean.

I'm not sure about all of those Biden supporters on the flight logs, though. That might warrant further investigation.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Trump and Epstein were both wealthy New York socialites, so it's inevitable that their paths would cross on occasion. The important thing is there's no record of Trump flying to Epstein Island, where the criminal activity took place. Combine that with the story of Trump kicking Epstein out of Marg-a-Largo because of his creepy behavior, and it's safe to say the President is clean.
> 
> I'm not sure about all of those Biden supporters on the flight logs, though. That might warrant further investigation.


Trump and Epstein remained friends for years after that. It was a mansion Epstein outbid Trump for to end the friendship. So I’m sure Trump was just fine with his good corrupt friend.

And don’t get me started on Trump’s good family friends the Clinton crime family.


----------



## Hoolahoop33 (Nov 21, 2016)

A PG Attitude said:


> Fact is a lot of African Americans are still living in poverty because the deck has been stacked against them from the day they were born. As a white person I know for a fact my life has been easier by default than the majority of black people born at the same time as me simply because I'm white and while that may not be my fault it's important to recognise it rather than feeling like blm is trying to oppress you. White people are not oppressed.


Poor people are oppressed. There are many poor white people - so I'd say it is inaccurate to say white people are not oppressed. Black people are disproportionately oppressed because they are disproportionately poor. They are disproportionately poor because of their historical treatment (slavery, segregation, etc). Their is no quick solution to discrimination, racism and inequality. In my view the only way to solve the issue is to create equal opportunities for poor people (of all races). Focusing on the oppression of one race or another is divisive and can only lead to resentment.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

NathanMayberry said:


> I used to think America was a great country, drank that kool-aid hard.
> 
> 
> Trump has proved that America is filled with fucking idiots.


Haha yup. Finally got my ass WOKE


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Lorromire said:


> Antifa isn't an organisation.


Honest question, How do you get that? I am not voting for Trump, but how did piles of bricks show up with no construction in site, in cities across America, there for throwing into windows? I mean in major and small cities, when the riots started without organization? 

I mean really it was clearly an organized effort.

You can vote for anyone you like but saying Antifa is not organized just baffles me.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

GL said:


> Honest question, How do you get that? I am not voting for Trump, but how did piles of bricks show up with no construction in site, in cities across America, there for throwing into windows? I mean in major and small cities, when the riots started without organization?
> 
> I mean really it was clearly an organized effort.
> 
> You can vote for anyone you like but saying Antifa is not organized just baffles me.


An organised effort =/= an organisation. You wouldn't call a book club, a party, or a meetup of some kind an organisation, would you? They can be planned, sure, but that's different.
Antifa is organised at times, but mostly it's an ideology. The actual Antifa brand isn't an organisation.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Lorromire said:


> An organised effort =/= an organisation. You wouldn't call a book club, a party, or a meetup of some kind an organisation, would you? They can be planned, sure, but that's different.
> Antifa is organised at times, but mostly it's an ideology. The actual Antifa brand isn't an organisation.


The Allied Powers were technically Antifa.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

TerraRising said:


> The Allied Powers were technically Antifa.


Technically, yes. Anything that's anti-fascism is Antifa. Trump is technically a fascist like Hitler too, so makes sense why Antifa is a big deal atm.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Lorromire said:


> Technically, yes. Anything that's anti-fascism is Antifa. Trump is technically a fascist like Hitler too, so makes sense why Antifa is a big deal atm.


I'd say he's more of a classist than a fascist, but eh.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

TerraRising said:


> I'd say he's more of a classist than a fascist, but eh.


If you go by the 'early warning signs of fascism' posted it the actual holocaust museum, he ticks all the boxes. So technically, yeah, he's a fascist.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Lorromire said:


> If you go by the 'early warning signs of fascism' posted it the actual holocaust museum, he ticks all the boxes. So technically, yeah, he's a fascist.


I'd say "fascism" has been somewhat debased, semantically. Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying Trump isn't; I'm saying that people often associate fascism with racism. Is Trump a racist? Highly likely. Are his followers racist? Oh, definitely. But Trump's fascism is more about his narcissism going into overdrive, and his desire to see millions of sheeple bear his brand in the form of a MAGA hat. Kind of like the Mark of the Beast in Revelation.

Actually, come to think of it...


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

TerraRising said:


> I'd say "fascism" has been somewhat debased, semantically. Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying Trump isn't; I'm saying that people often associate fascism with racism. Is Trump a racist? Highly likely. Are his followers racist? Oh, definitely. But Trump's fascism is more about his narcissism going into overdrive, and his desire to see millions of sheeple bear his brand in the form of a MAGA hat. Kind of like the Mark of the Beast in Revelation.


Except being a narcissist and self-centered doesn't excuse someone from being a fascist, yeah?


----------



## Hoolahoop33 (Nov 21, 2016)

Lorromire said:


> If you go by the 'early warning signs of fascism' posted it the actual holocaust museum, he ticks all the boxes. So technically, yeah, he's a fascist.











Did a Holocaust Museum Display a Poster Listing 'Early Warning Signs of Fascism'?


The poster was not on display, but instead was available in the gift shop of the United States Holocaust Memorial Museum.




www.snopes.com





It wasn't on display in the museum. Instead of getting your info from memes and twitter posts, you ought to read academic books written about fascism and what actually characterises fascist leaders. A gift shop poster is not a serious academic definition. You might even find that the serious historians support your assertion that Trump is fascistic - seriously, check it out, it's interesting reading


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Hoolahoop33 said:


> Did a Holocaust Museum Display a Poster Listing 'Early Warning Signs of Fascism'?
> 
> 
> The poster was not on display, but instead was available in the gift shop of the United States Holocaust Memorial Museum.
> ...


I never said it was a display, I said it was posted, which it was. The fact that it's a gift poster doesn't change anything, as it is a word for word replica from the posters in that era.
Maybe look into it before trying to act smug, lol.


----------



## Hoolahoop33 (Nov 21, 2016)

Lorromire said:


> I never said it was a display, I said it was posted, which it was. The fact that it's a gift poster doesn't change anything, as it is a word for word replica from the posters in that era.
> Maybe look into it before trying to act smug, lol.


"in that era" 🤣 It was created for a magazine in 2003, trying to draw parallels between the Bush administration and fascist regimes. That info is in the snopes article I sent you btw. Maybe look into it before trying to act smug, lol.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Hoolahoop33 said:


> "in that era" 🤣 It was created for a magazine in 2003, trying to draw parallels between the Bush administration and fascist regimes. That info is in the snopes article I sent you btw. Maybe look into it before trying to act smug, lol.


Yes, it's an era, that's what it's called. IT being created in 2003 doesn't change the fact that it's a word for word copy from a WW2 era warning, Hoola.


----------



## Hoolahoop33 (Nov 21, 2016)

Lorromire said:


> Yes, it's an era, that's what it's called. IT being created in 2003 doesn't change the fact that it's a word for word copy from a WW2 era warning, Hoola.


I think it's obvious that you were referring to the era of fascist dictators, i.e the 1930's / 1940's. With all due respect, I think you are mistaken. The list was *created* in 2003.
_
The list was originally created by Laurence Britt in 2003, for an article published by Free Inquiry magazine (a publication for secular humanist commentary and analysis). While subsequent postings of the list often attribute it to “Dr. Laurence Britt,” the author said that he was not actually a doctor (nor did he claim to be). Britt himself said that he could be more accurately described as an amateur historian:

Britt created this list during George W. Bush’s tenure as president of the United States. While he did not actually name Bush, he wrote in the original article that some of the early warning signs had already manifested in the United States:_

If you have any evidence to the contrary it would be welcome.

In any case, you should check out the some of the reading on fascism. Even wikipedia is a good place to start. As I say, you might find that some of the serious historians' definitions actually support your hypothesis that Trump is a fascist, at least in part. I would argue that he does have some fascistic/ authoritarian tendencies, but he is also directly opposed to some of the key tenants of fascism. 

Sorry if I came across as smug. As a student of history though, it is frustrating that most people would rather use a definition from a gift poster / magazine article with an agenda, than the works of a serious dedicated historian or scholar just because it fits their narrative better.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

A PG Attitude said:


> Fact is a lot of African Americans are still living in poverty because the deck has been stacked against them from the day they were born. As a white person I know for a fact my life has been easier by default than the majority of black people born at the same time as me simply because I'm white and while that may not be my fault it's important to recognise it rather than feeling like blm is trying to oppress you. White people are not oppressed.


You're the kinda person that pisses many of us off. Because you're trying to talk for all of us, just because YOU had an easier life, doesn't mean the rest of us have. With the way you talk, you completely alienate all those white people, and their struggles, just because of the colour of our skin. This is why poor white people fucking hate the white middle class. Cause so many of them like to get on their soapbox, and talk about how hard black people's lives have been, whilst ignoring the rest of us.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Seth Grimes said:


> You're the kinda person that pisses many of us off. Because you're trying to talk for all of us, just because YOU had an easier life, doesn't mean the rest of us have. With the way you talk, you completely alienate all those white people, and their struggles, just because of the colour of our skin. This is why poor white people fucking hate the white middle class. Cause so many of them like to get on their soapbox, and talk about how hard black people's lives have been, whilst ignoring the rest of us.


Oh, do shut up, you entitled sasanach.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Seth Grimes said:


> You're the kinda person that pisses many of us off. Because you're trying to talk for all of us, just because YOU had an easier life, doesn't mean the rest of us have. With the way you talk, you completely alienate all those white people, and their struggles, just because of the colour of our skin. This is why poor white people fucking hate the white middle class. Cause so many of them like to get on their soapbox, and talk about how hard black people's lives have been, whilst ignoring the rest of us.


In large part the issue is systemic or institutional racism. It's generally not out in the open and overt like racism from an individual. It's hidden in social and political systems for example because it's subtle. That's generally the kind of thing people are referencing when a term like white privilege is brought up. 

It doesn't mean you've had some easy life simply because you're white, you may have struggled since day one. But systemic racism is a very big factor in african americans being well behind majority white people in terms of wealth, employment, education and more. A simple example from a study is black school students are 3 times as likely as white to be suspended for similar infractions. It's a pattern and it's not some random thing - it's big flaws in a system that runs underneath the surface.

I would really suggest looking in to this sort of stuff.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

yeahbaby! said:


> In large part the issue is systemic or institutional racism. It's generally not out in the open and overt like racism from an individual. It's hidden in social and political systems for example because it's subtle. That's generally the kind of thing people are referencing when a term like white privilege is brought up.
> 
> It doesn't mean you've had some easy life simply because you're white, you may have struggled since day one. But systemic racism is a very big factor in african americans being well behind majority white people in terms of wealth, employment, education and more. A simple example from a study is black school students are 3 times as likely as white to be suspended for similar infractions. It's a pattern and it's not some random thing - it's big flaws in a system that runs underneath the surface.
> 
> I would really suggest looking in to this sort of stuff.


I really don't think they are, cause they never bring that shit up when you challenge them on it.

Well that's exactly how it comes across, especially from the middle class white who wanna seem to talk for the rest of us. There's a clear divide there. I've been called the n word, just because of the way I sound on mic. Ofc this is because middle class whites might think "yeah, only poor black people speak like that, there's no white people that are as poor as them". When in reality, many estates in England are mixed, so it's the language of the poor, not blacks. Can you link this study because I'm always interested to read how people analyse them?



TerraRising said:


> Oh, do shut up, you entitled sasanach.


Sorry, don't you have some black people on here to chase around and cry at because you're not number 1 in the oppression Olympics? Shut the fuck up bitch.


----------



## Hoolahoop33 (Nov 21, 2016)

Seth Grimes said:


> I really don't think they are, cause they never bring that shit up when you challenge them on it.
> 
> Well that's exactly how it comes across, especially from the middle class white who wanna seem to talk for the rest of us. There's a clear divide there. I've been called the n word, just because of the way I sound on mic. Ofc this is because middle class whites might think "yeah, only poor black people speak like that, there's no white people that are as poor as them". When in reality, many estates in England are mixed, so it's the language of the poor, not blacks. Can you link this study because I'm always interested to read how people analyse them?
> 
> ...


It comes across that way because that's exactly how it is.






"When you're white you don't know what it's like to live in a ghetto, you don't know what it's like to be poor"

Is it any wonder that working class poor white people voted for Trump when they are treated with such disdain? The only way that the sanctimonious middle class and wealthy Democrat supporters can make sense of it, is by saying that they voted that way because they're stupid. We saw it in the UK too with Brexit.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Seth Grimes said:


> I really don't think they are, cause they never bring that shit up when you challenge them on it.
> 
> Well that's exactly how it comes across, especially from the middle class white who wanna seem to talk for the rest of us. There's a clear divide there. I've been called the n word, just because of the way I sound on mic. Ofc this is because middle class whites might think "yeah, only poor black people speak like that, there's no white people that are as poor as them". When in reality, many estates in England are mixed, so it's the language of the poor, not blacks. Can you link this study because I'm always interested to read how people analyse them?


With respect it sounds like to me you're doing the same thing you're complaining of - generalising. you're talking now about 'middle class whites' as a collective in the same way you're saying middle class white people are categorising you. You can't speak for all those people.









Explainer: what is systemic racism and institutional racism?


Systemic racism looks at the way racism operates over all of society, not just in one-on-one interactions.




theconversation.com







> “Systemic racism”, or “institutional racism”, refers to how ideas of white superiority are captured in everyday thinking at a systems level: taking in the big picture of how society operates, rather than looking at one-on-one interactions.
> 
> These systems can include laws and regulations, but also unquestioned social systems. Systemic racism can stem from education, hiring practices or access.





> Systemic racism assumes white superiority individually, ideologically and institutionally. The assumption of superiority can pervade thinking consciously and unconsciously.
> 
> One most obvious example is apartheid, but even with anti-discrimination laws, systemic racism continues.
> 
> Individuals may not see themselves as racist, but they can still benefit from systems that privilege white faces and voices.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

yeahbaby! said:


> With respect it sounds like to me you're doing the same thing you're complaining of - generalising. you're talking now about 'middle class whites' as a collective in the same way you're saying middle class white people are categorising you. You can't speak for all those people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I'm not complaining about generalising specifically, I'm saying that middle class white people want to talk for all white people as if we all share the same experiences. Don't forget I used the words might, and many, hence not all of them. Also I'm not sure who you think I'm speaking for, besides other poor white people who are sick of middle class whites.

Stop being patronising, most people know what racism is. I'm asking you to provide a link to what you said, "black school students are 3 times as likely as white to be suspended for similar infractions". You've painted a picture here with "But systemic racism is a very big factor". In which I don't think the racism that does exist, really effects a black person's life that much.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Seth Grimes said:


> Stop being patronising, most people know what racism is.
> .
> .
> .
> ...


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Stormbringer said:


>


You think that's a gotcha moment? Awkward


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Seth Grimes said:


> No, I'm not complaining about generalising specifically, I'm saying that middle class white people want to talk for all white people as if we all share the same experiences. Don't forget I used the words might, and many, hence not all of them. Also I'm not sure who you think I'm speaking for, besides other poor white people who are sick of middle class whites.
> 
> Stop being patronising, most people know what racism is. I'm asking you to provide a link to what you said, "black school students are 3 times as likely as white to be suspended for similar infractions". You've painted a picture here with "But systemic racism is a very big factor". In which I don't think the racism that does exist, really effects a black person's life that much.


I didn't mean to be patronising, but a lot of people don't actually understand systemic racism and that it's something subtle and covert.

A simple google search will find you any number of things I was talking about. I don't have time to search them again.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

This sketch sums up systemic racism for me. Rich elite minority using it as an excuse or a soapbox while behaving the same as the flawed white guy in the same situation.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

I was apolitical until the last few years and scored a center-left leaning on a political compass test but I've gained some right-leaning sensibilities since then. I'll just list the things that I do and don't like about him and his policies.

*Likes:*

- I like that he's at least trying to put an end to mass immigration.

- I like his stance on globalism. Though ultimately I don't think one president can do much to fight against globalism.

- The economy was doing well under Trump pre-covid.

- I like that he's the first US president in almost 40 years to not start a war, though he was flirting with the idea at times and deserved to be called out for escalating tensions with Syria in 2017 and Iran earlier this year. If you're sympathetic to immigrants then foreign policy should be very important to you as wars will often displace the surviving native people of the losing country.

- I like that he calls out antifa when a lot of democrats are afraid of losing far-left support by disavowing them. You could bring up the proud boys as a counter-argument but he's disavowed them and white supremacy multiple times in the past.

- I like that he calls out big tech censorship. Normally I wouldn't have a problem with big tech kicking people off their own platforms but banks often pressure alternative platforms to kick these same people off of them too which leads to a very one-sided circle-jerk online.

- I like that he rails against the mainstream media, even if it sometimes comes from a place of pettiness and thin skin. Regardless of your views I think we should all be able to come to terms that mainstream media sucks. Fox News sucks too though admittedly I like Tucker as the one exception.

- Some people might not know this but Trump was also the reason that Epstein was arrested for the first time. Granted Trump only co-operated with police after Epstein had an incident with female staff at one of Trump's hotels so it's another example of Trump doing something good out of pettiness but it's still worth noting. Ryan Dawson made a great video about it and he's not pro-Trump. He's just a libertarian who doesn't suffer from TDS, and yes that's clearly a thing at this point.

*Dislikes:*

- His bible-thumping pro-life stance and appointing of judges who enforce those views.

- His opposition of BDS laws and constantly fighting Israel's battles. Palestinian civilians, children and all, are being shot at, blown up and having their homes bulldozed everyday by Israeli soldiers for not forfeiting their own land. They're struggling enough without America weighing in on Israel's behalf. My issue isn't with the citizens of Israel, just their government. Trump shouldn't be buddying up with a war criminal like Benjamin Netanyahu.

- Some of the warhawks that he's put in his cabinet and I think they've influenced him for the worse.

- While his brash nature and unfiltered comments helped him gain popularity in the first place, I wish he were more diplomatic at times so he wouldn't have so many people trying to oppose his every move, even stuff that both parties should support like trying to pass a stimulus package or putting an end to the violent riots that have resulted in millions of dollars of damages and many deaths. A lot of the controversy around him comes from his rhetoric, not just his policies.

- I think his handling of the coronavirus outbreak was awful, though I'd extent this criticism to most of our politicians.

- While his rhetoric about big tech has been good. He hasn't done nearly enough to fight it in his first term. I find a lot of his most influential supporters to be terrible people but they still should have an online platform to voice their opinions and they helped him get elected in the first place so Trump should've done more about this issue. Especially since he's known as "the tweeting president" who spends most of his day on twitter. It's not just right-wingers who have been caught up in this issue either. Ryan Dawson who I mentioned earlier is regularly deplatformed from youtube and twitter for no good reason. He has his payment processors targeted too.

- I think he's a sleazeball for knowingly hitting on a married woman and the "grab them by the pussy" tape recording could be interpreted as non-consensual. Sure he said "they let him" but that could just mean they didn't physically resist yet still weren't okay with it. We'll never know and I wouldn't be surprised either way. Trump is a politician and not someone I idolise. Even as a politician I find him to be a very mixed bag.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

yeahbaby! said:


> I didn't mean to be patronising, but a lot of people don't actually understand systemic racism and that it's something subtle and covert.
> 
> A simple google search will find you any number of things I was talking about. I don't have time to search them again.


If you say a simple google search, then it shouldn't be hard to find, no?


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Lorromire said:


> BLM is a peaceful organisation. The people rioting aren't 'BLM', they're just dicks.
> Antifa isn't an organisation.
> Hillary has nothing to do with 2020.
> Almost anyone else would've told the citizens to be careful, to wear masks, to stay at home, etc. Trump literally told everyone not to give a shit about it.
> ...



but the people born after 1970 shouldnt get a single dollar. reparations will do to racism what steroids do to muscles. you say ignore the obvious facts while defending black lives matter, but if black lives matter why are something like 50% of black pregnancies aborted and why is there not a single ethnic group that commits more crime AGAINST black americans than they commit against others, not even native americans who are in even greater poverty than the black community


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

stew mack said:


> but the people born after 1970 shouldnt get a single dollar. reparations will do to racism what steroids do to muscles. you say ignore the obvious facts while defending black lives matter, but if black lives matter why are something like 50% of black pregnancies aborted and why is there not a single ethnic group that commits more crime AGAINST black americans than they commit against others, not even native americans who are in even greater poverty than the black community


Because they're still being shit in in 2020.
What do pregnancies have to do with it? You DO know what Black Lives Matter is about, right?
It's a fact that black people commit a lot of crimes in America, yes, but WHY? A large majority live in poverty-stricken areas that the government outright refuses to help, mostly due to the racism issue, and what are poor people going to do most of the time? Find a way to get ahead of everyone else, which leads to petty theft and such, which escalates into worse.
You can't say "BUT BLACK PEOPLE COMMIT CRIMES", you address the foundation and help make their home lives livable.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Lorromire said:


> Because they're still being shit in in 2020.
> What do pregnancies have to do with it? You DO know what Black Lives Matter is about, right?
> It's a fact that black people commit a lot of crimes in America, yes, but WHY? A large majority live in poverty-stricken areas that the government outright refuses to help, mostly due to the racism issue, and what are poor people going to do most of the time? Find a way to get ahead of everyone else, which leads to petty theft and such, which escalates into worse.
> You can't say "BUT BLACK PEOPLE COMMIT CRIMES", you address the foundation and help make their home lives livable.



i am not even talking about crime in general i am mentioning that black on white crime literally laps white on black crime by 6 or 7 fold its insane.. everyone always says they wanna have a conversation on race but no one wants to ask the hard questions, whites are NOT 100 percent at fault anymore for the things going on in this country


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

stew mack said:


> i am not even talking about crime in general i am mentioning that black on white crime literally laps white on black crime by 6 or 7 fold its insane.. everyone always says they wanna have a conversation on race but no one wants to ask the hard questions, whites are NOT 100 percent at fault anymore for the things going on in this country


No one has EVER blamed whites for 100% of all the crimes.
No one denies that black people commit more crimes. However, you're outright ignoring the conversation. Again, I ask, WHY do they commit more crimes? Since you won't answer. I will. It's because the government and the system still discriminate against them. Hell, Flint, a primarily black community, STILL can't get drinking water because those in charge refuse to do anything about it under the guise of 'it'll cost too much money'.
If one is constantly stuck in poverty and can't catch a break, they'll resort to crime. This is true among Blacks, Whites, Mexicans, Asians, etc.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Lorromire said:


> No one has EVER blamed whites for 100% of all the crimes.
> No one denies that black people commit more crimes. However, you're outright ignoring the conversation. Again, I ask, WHY do they commit more crimes? Since you won't answer. I will. It's because the government and the system still discriminate against them. Hell, Flint, a primarily black community, STILL can't get drinking water because those in charge refuse to do anything about it under the guise of 'it'll cost too much money'.
> If one is constantly stuck in poverty and can't catch a break, they'll resort to crime. This is true among Blacks, Whites, Mexicans, Asians, etc.


I think the issue is many activists are excusing many of these crimes to instead blame non-black people for most of the poor situations poor black folks are in. Ok the community is poor, so the authorities encourage investments in the area. But when non-black people start moving into these once poorer black neighborhoods, black activists cry foul of gentrification that ruin their area. When white neighborhoods dislike black people moving into their own neighborhoods, they cry racism without irony. Can't win with these folks that only seek to blame non-black people. Very similar to the appeal of the current president among certain white people.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> I think the issue is many activists are excusing many of these crimes to instead blame non-black people for most of the poor situations poor black folks are in. Ok the community is poor, so the authorities encourage investments in the area. But when non-black people start moving into these once poorer black neighborhoods, black activists cry foul of gentrification that ruin their area. When white neighborhoods dislike black people moving into their own neighborhoods, they cry racism without irony. Can't win with these folks that only seek to blame non-black people. Very similar to the appeal of the current president among certain white people.


idk about gentrification that much so I can't speak on it, lol.
I can understand being upset, though. If you have a community full of your own people, and in order to make it 'better' the government tears down your homes and moves white people in, it sounds like it can be a bit of a bitch to have that taken away.
I haven't seen anyone excuse the crimes, but I don't look at social media much. If one commits a crime then they should be held responsible, but then that brings up the systemic racism again. It's a straight-up fact that black people get worse sentencing than others for the exact same crime. There's a huge problem that needs to be addressed with the actual system, which is what BLM is about. If you fix the system, there's less crime overall (and you'll need to wait roughly 10 years to see an accurate result from the insemination of said system), and less crime = better economy, less poverty, less jails, etc.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Lorromire said:


> idk about gentrification that much so I can't speak on it, lol.
> *I can understand being upset, though. If you have a community full of your own people, and in order to make it 'better' the government tears down your homes and moves white people in, it sounds like it can be a bit of a bitch to have that taken away.*
> I haven't seen anyone excuse the crimes, but I don't look at social media much. If one commits a crime then they should be held responsible, but then that brings up the systemic racism again. It's a straight-up fact that black people get worse sentencing than others for the exact same crime. There's a huge problem that needs to be addressed with the actual system, which is what BLM is about. If you fix the system, there's less crime overall (and you'll need to wait roughly 10 years to see an accurate result from the insemination of said system), and less crime = better economy, less poverty, less jails, etc.


This is why some people still support the current American president, substitute the race in question.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Seth Grimes said:


> I really don't think they are, cause they never bring that shit up when you challenge them on it.
> 
> Well that's exactly how it comes across, especially from the middle class white who wanna seem to talk for the rest of us. There's a clear divide there. I've been called the n word, just because of the way I sound on mic. Ofc this is because middle class whites might think "yeah, only poor black people speak like that, there's no white people that are as poor as them". When in reality, many estates in England are mixed, so it's the language of the poor, not blacks. Can you link this study because I'm always interested to read how people analyse them?
> 
> ...


If you were a bit more eloquent, you wouldn't be discriminated. It also helps not being Scottish, either.


----------



## Jon11Snow (Oct 22, 2020)

Man some legit smooth brains in here

Like folks on here said Trump may not be the best but Pedo Joe and his side would have you thrown in jail for looking a black person the wrong way ..can't defend yourself or property BLM and antifa are legit terrorist


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Jon11Snow said:


> Man some legit smooth brains in here
> 
> Like folks on here said Trump may not be the best but Pedo Joe and his side would have you thrown in jail for looking a black person the wrong way ..can't defend yourself or property BLM and antifa are legit terrorist


Okay, dog-whistling Jon. Calls Joe a pedo despite Trump being the only one of the two to be a literal child molester, lol.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Lorromire said:


> No one has EVER blamed whites for 100% of all the crimes.
> No one denies that black people commit more crimes. However, you're outright ignoring the conversation. Again, I ask, WHY do they commit more crimes? Since you won't answer. I will. It's because the government and the system still discriminate against them. Hell, Flint, a primarily black community, STILL can't get drinking water because those in charge refuse to do anything about it under the guise of 'it'll cost too much money'.
> If one is constantly stuck in poverty and can't catch a break, they'll resort to crime. This is true among Blacks, Whites, Mexicans, Asians, etc.




i understand that but even controlling for poverty there is still more crime in the black community.. its a many faceted issue, but its not even 35% whites faults. yeah slavery has a legacy but the rate is just as much tied to garbage culture as it is poverty... there is also a bitterness in the black community that manifests itself as hate against mostly other minorities whites treat black ppl like shit------- black people treat other minorities like shit


----------



## The real Axel (May 20, 2006)

Lorromire said:


> Okay, dog-whistling Jon. Calls Joe a pedo despite Trump being the only one of the two to be a literal child molester, lol.







People see what they want to see. Imagine if this kind of footage of Trump existed. Please watch this video all the way through.


----------



## 7x0v (May 13, 2019)

Mostly because what Trump says comes closest to my own personal beliefs.

I'm just your average American. White, male, young.

What am I suppose to do? Vote for democrats and their illegal immigrant sanctuary, open borders, jobs going to China, etc, policies? That is ridiculous. Their agenda doesn't support me any... why should I support it?

As long as Trump is running for president, I'll vote for him every time, or a person like him.

I also love going to CNN or the New York Times website for entertainment. They hate Trump. The headlines are all slanted to bash Trump, and the opinion pieces hate Trump. It's hilarious. I'd vote for Trump just to piss these people off. Trump is obviously ruining their agenda.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

7x0v said:


> Mostly because what Trump says comes closest to my own personal beliefs.
> 
> I'm just your average American. White, male, young.
> 
> ...


Why is lax or even open borders ridiculous when the United States prospered because of the relative freedom of movement across 50 states? It isn't in the constitution but it is taken for granted Americans are free to move across the states within the country. Should there be heavier restrictions on people moving within America to support you?

Why would jobs go to China if voting democrats? Both parties are in favor of the free market and the market decide China is cheaper to produce many basic materials. The heavy tariffs imposed by your dear leader made what little manufacturers left in America facing higher material costs in addition to high labor costs. These companies located in American selling to the local market have to pass on the added costs to American consumers to remain profitable.

If you are voting just to piss strangers off, then you aren't really voting to support yourself. /shrug


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

If you're not rich and you're voting for the GOP, you aren't really voting to support yourself. That is unless getting whipped and fucked hard by corporate America is a part of some cuck fetish of yours, then by all means have at it hoss.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

ElTerrible said:


> There are three reasons to support Trump: You are rich, dumb or racist. Possibly all three.



Im lower middle class, have an IQ over 110 and the first two loves of my life were black.


What else ya got?


----------



## percy pringle (Sep 29, 2017)

Somebody else nailed it. Trump fans are either stupid, racist, or or rich. They can be a combonation of the the three. I'm embarrassed to the the moron as our president and I don't blame other countries who laugh at the US. Trump is one of the most vile individuals out there. I live in PA and the hillbilly ******** love him. Thankfully Philly, PIttsburgh, State College, and Scranton even things out. PA will go blue this time around. 

I could list many of One Term Donnie's faults but there are too many. Check out this article for a full listing:









Lest We Forget the Horrors: A Catalog of Trump’s Worst Cruelties, Collusions, Corruptions, and Crimes: The Complete Listing: Atrocities 1 – 1056


To download a PDF of this entire list, click here. - - -Early in President Trump’s term, McSweeney’s editors began to catalog the head-spinning num...




www.mcsweeneys.net


----------



## percy pringle (Sep 29, 2017)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Im lower middle class, have an IQ over 110 and the first two loves of my life were black.
> 
> 
> What else ya got?


You can be bright IQ wise and still be a stupid in other ways including common sense. How anybody can support Dump is beyond me. Low values and morals.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

percy pringle said:


> You can be bright IQ wise and still be a stupid in other ways including common sense. How anybody can support Dump is beyond me. Low values and morals.


Only sheep follow morality. That's why Trump is President--he gets away with groping women, being friends with pedophiles, and protects his friends involved in 9/11, all because his followers think he's a rebel.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

percy pringle said:


> You can be bright IQ wise and still be a stupid in other ways including common sense. How anybody can support Dump is beyond me. Low values and morals.


JFK was fucking Monroe in his wife's bed in the white house and hes looked at incredibly fondly for his handling of the Cuban Missile Crisis.

Why would one care about values when it comes to presidential performance? Has he protected the country and kept us out of new wars? Yes. Was the economy at an all time high? Yes. Historic peace deals? Yes. Nominated for the nobel peace prize multiple times? Yes. Historic black unemployment and record amount of money granted to all black colleges? Yes. 

Sorry, I dont get my panties in a wad over morals. Oh God, a 70 year old billionaire has said some incendiary things before, he even paid for sex! The horror!!!! Get over yourself.


----------



## percy pringle (Sep 29, 2017)

TerraRising said:


> Only sheep follow morality. Thar's why Trump is President--he gets away with groping women, being friends with pedophiles, and protects his friends involved in 9/11, all because his followers think he's a rebel.


If sheep only follow morality why do the ******* hillbilly sheep follow and love Trump so much? Trump fans are the epitime of sheep with no thinking abilities many times. Not all of them but a huge number. Yes Trump got away with all that but that just shows how pathetic Trump and his base are. Too bad Trump may be looking at a nice long prison term after this. Only thing saving this rebel is him holding the presidency. When that is over he is going to prison for a very long time (unless he gets beat, resigns, Pence becomes president and pardons him and his family, and he moves away for a bunch of years).


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

percy pringle said:


> If sheep only follow morality why do the ******* hillbilly sheep follow and love Trump so much? Trump fans are the epitime of sheep with no thinking abilities many times. Not all of them but a huge number. Yes Trump got away with all that but that just shows how pathetic Trump and his base are. Too bad Trump may be looking at a nice long prison term after this. Only thing saving this rebel is him holding the presidency. When that is over he is going to prison for a very long time (unless he gets beat, resigns, Pence becomes president and pardons him and his family, and he moves away for a bunch of years).


These are the same hillbillies that champion incest. They are naturally amoral.


----------



## percy pringle (Sep 29, 2017)

RainmakerV2 said:


> JFK was fucking Monroe in his wife's bed in the white house and hes looked at incredibly fondly for his handling of the Cuban Missile Crisis.
> 
> Why would one care about values when it comes to presidential performance? Has he protected the country and kept us out of new wars? Yes. Was the economy at an all time high? Yes. Historic peace deals? Yes. Nominated for the nobel peace prize multiple times? Yes. Historic black unemployment and record amount of money granted to all black colleges? Yes.
> 
> Sorry, I dont get my panties in a wad over morals. Oh God, a 70 year old billionaire has said some incendiary things before, he even paid for sex! The horror!!!! Get over yourself.


So why did they impeach Clinton for getting a blowjob? The Republican party spouted family nonsense at the time. Trump rode Obama's success early on in his presidency. No the economy isn't strong it dips and moves at record rates. The econony sucks now. Yes Covid hit but the real deal is the economy is weak. 

LOL the Trump likes Blacks argument. Trump fans never cease to amaze me. And you wear panties? Nice to know!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

percy pringle said:


> So why did they impeach Clinton for getting a blowjob? The Republican party spouted family nonsense at the time. Trump rode Obama's success early on in his presidency. No the economy isn't strong it dips and moves at record rates. LOL the Trump likes Blacks arguement. Trump fans never cease to amaze me. And you wear panties? Nice to know!


Who said I agreed with the decision to impeach Clinton? Who said I disliked Clinton? I think hes overrated but overall he was way better than Bush or Obama. 

Just because I voted for Trump doesnt mean I go straight R over everything. Theres plenty of republican principles I disagree with. The only person propping up sheep like thinking seems to be you.


----------



## percy pringle (Sep 29, 2017)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Who said I agreed with the decision to impeach Clinton? Who said I disliked Clinton? I think hes overrated but overall he was way better than Bush or Obama.
> 
> Just because I voted for Trump doesnt mean I go straight R over everything. Theres plenty of republican principles I disagree with. The only person propping up sheep like thinking seems to be you.


Well we are talking about Trump and you brought up that he shouldn't be held to his morals/values (which republicans have long condemned folk for). We are not talking about your voting history or how many republicans you like or don't like. READ my article I posted on everything shady and horrible Trump has been involved with or did while president. 

I'm a sheep? Ha, I voted for John McCain in the past. I'll vote for the best candidate every time. And yes values and morals do count in my decision. I don't want a president who lies all the time and is super shady. The US is a laughing stock because of Trump. Only bringing that up because of the sheep comment.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

percy pringle said:


> Well we are talking about Trump and you brought up that he shouldn't be held to his morals/values (which republicans have long condemned folk for). We are not talking about your voting history or how many republicans you like or don't like. READ my article I posted on everything shady and horrible Trump has been involved with or did while president.
> 
> I'm a sheep? Ha, I voted for John McCain in the past. I'll vote for the best candidate every time. And yes values and morals do count in my decision. I don't want a president who lies all the time and is super shady. The US is a laughing stock because of Trump. Only bringing that up because of the sheep comment.



But you want a president that has no idea where he is half the time and has obvious signs of dementia? And thats not a shot, thats just having eyes. 

Do I think Trump should keep his mouth shut more? Yeah.

Do I think hes an egomaniac? Yeah.

Do i think deep down hes a good person with a warm cuddly heart? No. 

Do I think hes paid for sex and cheated on his wife? Yeah.

Do i think hes probably said some things that could be considered racist? Yeah. Most 70 year old white guys have, go check out Joe Biden.

What the fuck does any of that have to do with running the country? If the Democrats would have put up a viable candidate, I could have easily been swayed. I liked Gabbard a lot, hell, Klobuchar aint bad when shes trying not to appeal to the AOC part of the party. But they ran an 80 year old with dementia and the most liberal member of the senate just because shes a black woman. No thanks. Ill take my egomaniac. If that makes me a racist, sexist moron, thats fine, Ive been called worse by better.


----------



## percy pringle (Sep 29, 2017)

Ah you assume I'm a Biden fan. I'm an independent and don't really care for either side a lot of the time. And No I wanted a younger and more viable option from the Democrats but these are the jokers that ran Hillary Clinton when they knew of the hate all around for her. 

we got what we got. I'll vote for Biden 100 times over Trump. At this point it's voting for the lesser of the two evils (isn't this every presidential election heheh!). I can't take four more years of Trump.

Funny you speak of Joe having dementia when Trump has been showing many signs of it himself. Joe sure didn't look like he had dementia at the debates and did a alright job.

If Trump was running the US in a better way this would all be moot. He has made the US a joke to the world. The man is a serial liar. He's now trying to convince senior citizens down in Florida that if Biden wins they will have no air conditioner in the summer and no heat in the winter. All he has at this point is lying and trying to manipulate the old and stupid voters.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

percy pringle said:


> Ah you assume I'm a Biden fan. I'm an independant and don't really care for either side a lot of the time. And No I wanted a younger and more viable option from the Democrats but these are the jokers that ran Hillary Clinton when they knew of the hate all around for her.
> 
> we got what we got. I'll vote for Biden 100 times over Trump. At this point it's voting for the lesser of the two evils (isn't this every presidential election heheh!). I can't take four more years of Trump.
> 
> ...



Lol. Trump smashed Biden in the second debate. Biden held his own in the first ill give ya that. Got Joe to admit he wanted to do away with oil right at the end of the debate and smashed him with the "who built the cages" question.


----------



## percy pringle (Sep 29, 2017)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Lol. Trump smashed Biden in the second debate. Biden held his own in the first ill give ya that. Got Joe to admit he wanted to do away with oil right at the end of the debate and smashed him with the "who built the cages" question.


Wow we must have watched a different debate. It was nice to see that Trump couldn't act like a nine year old like the first debate. Democrats may have built the cages but they didn't separate families from their children and then locked them up in these cages. Trump sure didn't answer a lot of questions too so not sure why this is a grand point? And lol still waiting for Trump's taxes to come out after six years. But but but the IRS is so mean to him! He prepays his taxes (yeah...right!). 

To show how dense Trump is he also said in the third debate that children were coming over strapped to coyotes. Ha! He called Mexicans rapists early in the one debate and then stated he was the least racist person in the room. Perhaps if Trump was more honest about who he is as a person maybe (probably not) more people would like him. And remember Windmills will give you cancer and is going to kill the bird species!


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

lol Trumpists still going with Biden has dementia take. The debates silenced that talking point real quick. 

Trump would be in a lot better position today if instead of running his campaign on terribly bad takes like Joe has dementia or is a socialist or has a deadbeat son, he focused on the 40 year pro-corporate record of Biden and brought back the faux-populism that got him elected in 2016. I mean Trump was onstage arguing against a minimum wage increase at the 2nd debate  The Trump who fooled so many in 2016 must be dead in a ditch somewhere, and a standard Republican is wearing his skin.

Now he's on track to lose in a landslide of such bigly proportions that TEXAS & GEORGIA are toss ups.



RainmakerV2 said:


> What the fuck does any of that have to do with running the country? If the Democrats would have put up a viable candidate, I could have easily been swayed. I liked Gabbard a lot, hell, *Klobuchar aint bad* when shes trying not to appeal to the AOC part of the party. But they ran an 80 year old with dementia and the most liberal member of the senate just because shes a black woman. No thanks. Ill take my egomaniac. If that makes me a racist, sexist moron, thats fine, Ive been called worse by better.


This dude likes Amy fucking Klobuchar 

Also, Kamala Harris is just as conservative as she is liberal, in that she has no ideology and will go whichever way the wind blows in order to gain power.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

DaRealNugget said:


> lol Trumpists still going with Biden has dementia take. The debates silenced that talking point real quick.
> 
> Trump would be in a lot better position today if instead of running his campaign on terribly bad takes like Joe has dementia or is a socialist or has a deadbeat son, he focused on the 40 year pro-corporate record of Biden and brought back the faux-populism that got him elected in 2016. I mean Trump was onstage arguing against a minimum wage increase at the 2nd debate  The Trump who fooled so many in 2016 must be dead in a ditch somewhere, and a standard Republican is wearing his skin.
> 
> ...



I dont like her. But id take her over Buttigieg or whoever the fuck they were running out there.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Oh, and Ill Paypal you whatever you want if Trump doesnt win Texas and Georgia. Name it. Whatever you want. And he isnt losing in a landslide. He may lose, but define landslide for me and we can bet whatever youd like.


----------



## Stoney Jackson (Dec 6, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> JFK was fucking Monroe in his wife's bed in the white house and hes looked at incredibly fondly for his handling of the Cuban Missile Crisis.
> 
> Why would one care about values when it comes to presidential performance? Has he protected the country and kept us out of new wars? Yes. Was the economy at an all time high? Yes. Historic peace deals? Yes. Nominated for the nobel peace prize multiple times? Yes. Historic black unemployment and record amount of money granted to all black colleges? Yes.
> 
> Sorry, I dont get my panties in a wad over morals. Oh God, a 70 year old billionaire has said some incendiary things before, he even paid for sex! The horror!!!! Get over yourself.


Please, if they cared so much about values and morals would they be singing the praises of senile Creepy Sleepy Joe?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Oh, and Ill Paypal you whatever you want if Trump doesnt win Texas and Georgia. Name it. Whatever you want. And he isnt losing in a landslide. He may lose, but define landslide for me and we can bet whatever youd like.


I'm tempted to take you up on that. Mainly because I think it will be ridiculously close in those states - Dem increasing their votes in recent years, Presidents generally losing votes in their 2nd term unless they achieved something big, recession and pandemic effect, mail in votes etc. 

But I'm not that confident lol and I've already placed a small bet.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

DaRealNugget said:


> lol Trumpists still going with Biden has dementia take. The debates silenced that talking point real quick.
> 
> Trump would be in a lot better position today if instead of running his campaign on terribly bad takes like Joe has dementia or is a socialist or has a deadbeat son, he focused on the 40 year pro-corporate record of Biden and brought back the faux-populism that got him elected in 2016. I mean Trump was onstage arguing against a minimum wage increase at the 2nd debate  The Trump who fooled so many in 2016 must be dead in a ditch somewhere, and a standard Republican is wearing his skin.
> 
> Now he's on track to lose in a landslide of such bigly proportions that TEXAS & GEORGIA are toss ups.


Trump can’t run on that. His track record is pretty much nonexistent in his years in the WH. Any economic progress was gone when the pandemic struck (and even then we were in a recession in February). No wall, no repeal of Obamacare, deficit skyrocketing, troops still in the Middle East, etc. He has nothing to run on but the perceived negatives on Biden. But most people are fed up with Trump’s act and are ready for an adult to run things.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> JFK was fucking Monroe in his wife's bed in the white house and hes looked at incredibly fondly for his handling of the Cuban Missile Crisis.
> 
> Why would one care about values when it comes to presidential performance? Has he protected the country and kept us out of new wars? Yes. Was the economy at an all time high? Yes. Historic peace deals? Yes. Nominated for the nobel peace prize multiple times? Yes. Historic black unemployment and record amount of money granted to all black colleges? Yes.
> 
> Sorry, I dont get my panties in a wad over morals. Oh God, a 70 year old billionaire has said some incendiary things before, he even paid for sex! The horror!!!! Get over yourself.


He 'protected' your country by being so incompetent that nobody felt secure to risk doing anything. Your enemies were content to watch you self-destruct. NGOs stepped up mightily in place of what government should be doing to help minorities. I mean one could credit an abusive and useless parent for one working harder to improve one's situation but one wouldn't wish for everyone to be in the same situation to reach the same outcome.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

FriedTofu said:


> He 'protected' your country by being so incompetent that nobody felt secure to risk doing anything. Your enemies were content to watch you self-destruct. NGOs stepped up mightily in place of what government should be doing to help minorities. I mean one could credit an abusive and useless parent for one working harder to improve one's situation but one wouldn't wish for everyone to be in the same situation to reach the same outcome.




Wut lol


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

TerraRising said:


> These are the same hillbillies that champion incest. They are naturally amoral.


This kind of condescending from the left is part of what turns away a lot of centrists and apolitical people by the way. Maybe you guys need to lose a few more elections before you reassess your approach.









Let's Talk Politics! Round 2: Election Year


"Ethnic intimidation” to me sounds like when a homophobic person uses the “gay panic” defense for assaulting a gay or trans person. In this case, the person "intimidated" by ethnicity is a racist. You're probably right, need to see the video, the whole video. Though I do wonder how this would...




www.wrestlingforum.com





That was your reaction to a grown man leaning his knee on an innocent child's neck. You're not exactly the best person to talk about morals.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> This kind of condescending from the left is part of what turns away a lot of centrists and apolitical people by the way. Maybe you guys need to lose a few more elections before you reassess your approach.


I'm a centrist, buddy. I just think the Right is in the closet when it comes to ethnic nationalism. And what better way to gain support than to pander to the uneducated that practice consanguineous endogamy?



> Let's Talk Politics! Round 2: Election Year
> 
> 
> "Ethnic intimidation” to me sounds like when a homophobic person uses the “gay panic” defense for assaulting a gay or trans person. In this case, the person "intimidated" by ethnicity is a racist. You're probably right, need to see the video, the whole video. Though I do wonder how this would...
> ...


How about actually asking me why I made that comment? Hint: It has something to do with the Twitter link.

FYI straws are flammable.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

percy pringle said:


> Wow we must have watched a different debate. It was nice to see that Trump couldn't act like a nine year old like the first debate. Democrats may have built the cages but they didn't separate families from their children and then locked them up in these cages. Trump sure didn't answer a lot of questions too so not sure why this is a grand point? And lol still waiting for Trump's taxes to come out after six years. But but but the IRS is so mean to him! He prepays his taxes (yeah...right!).
> 
> To show how dense Trump is he also said in the third debate that children were coming over strapped to coyotes. Ha! He called Mexicans rapists early in the one debate and then stated he was the least racist person in the room. Perhaps if Trump was more honest about who he is as a person maybe (probably not) more people would like him. And remember Windmills will give you cancer and is going to kill the bird species!



Uh. You do know he wasnt referring to the animal Coyote right? You dont know the term Coyote when it comes to border crossings and youre calling Trump stupid? Lmao. Irony like a motherfucker.









Coyote (person) - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org






God thats tasty.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Uh. You do know he wasnt referring to the animal Coyote right? You dont know the term Coyote when it comes to border crossings and youre calling Trump stupid? Lmao. Irony like a motherfucker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There were a ton of “important” political players that thought the same thing and made themselves look like a bunch of uneducated fools all over Twitter. It was quite humorous.


----------



## percy pringle (Sep 29, 2017)

Oh please stop acting like you don't get anything incorrect from time to time. Unlike Trump fans I can admit when I'm incorrect.

Trump has said much more crazy things so I took him literally because it's something that would come out of his mouth (Windmills/airports existing in the 1800's/atomic bomb dropping in a hurricane/drinking bleach)/and more that I can't think of because it's been a long day and Borat 2 awaits me) that one would believe Trump was bullshitting with ludicrous lies.

Oh my gosh I said one thing incorrect and I'm stupid. Maybe if the idiot didn't always say crazy shit I would have looked more into it. I am forever shamed. 

What about the 1000's of lies and false shit Trump has said/believes and where does that place him on the idiot scale?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

percy pringle said:


> Oh please stop acting like you don't get anything incorrect from time to time. Unlike Trump fans I can admit when I'm incorrect. Trump has said much more crazy things so I took him literally because it's something that would come out of his mouth (Windmills/airports/drinking bleach) existing in the 1800's/and more that I can't think of because it's been a long day and Borat 2 awaits me).
> 
> Oh my gosh I said one thing incorrect and I'm stupid. What about the 1000's of lies and false shit has Trump has said and is easy to verify?



Rekt.


----------



## percy pringle (Sep 29, 2017)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Rekt.


Oh yeah you really showed me! Typical Trump fan vomiting. 

You are the one who continuously refused to answer to my facts and questions just like your overlord Donnie does. But feel free to let your shitty views float though because it's all going to end in less than 10 days. Calm and normal will be nice once things quiet down. 

If you feel better looking at this on who won or didn't you are indeed getting your panties (what colors? haha) in a bunch. I could care less who wins an internet conversation lol. I'm just here having a conversation for entertainment. You Trump fans ruin everything fun.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

7x0v said:


> Mostly because what Trump says comes closest to my own personal beliefs.
> 
> I'm just your average American. White, male, young.
> 
> ...


Trump had a golden opportunity after the election to leave his mark on this country. He left a giant shitstain. I shared the anger of many as for me the Obama years didn’t do it for me. His policies and arrogance is part of what got us to this point. The problem is the tantrum a lot of people threw in voting Trump in.

Now look. The trade war with China has not gone so well. In fact, the trade gap has increased. Nothing has been done regarding immigration reform and definitely has not seen the completion of the wall. Trump now has surrendered on COVID. The economy is in the toilet, and we are sicker, poorer, and weaker as a nation.

Time for the adults to step in.


----------



## .747925 (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## TheVoiceOfTheTurtle (Nov 1, 2020)

Because, old chap, one must choose between the lesser of two Weevils.


----------



## stevem20 (Jul 24, 2018)

From the outside, I can't get my head round how anyone could vote for Trump. It makes America seem like a complete laughing stock when voting for someone that comes across as a complete and utter buffoon.

BUT, as I say, that's from the outside. I don't really know much about Biden and the ins and outs of all Trump has done for America. So it's easy for those of us sitting in other parts of the world and mock, without knowing everything.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

stevem20 said:


> From the outside, I can't get my head round how anyone could vote for Trump. It makes America seem like a complete laughing stock when voting for someone that comes across as a complete and utter buffoon.
> 
> BUT, as I say, that's from the outside. I don't really know much about Biden and the ins and outs of all Trump has done for America. So it's easy for those of us sitting in other parts of the world and mock, without knowing everything.


So I'll give you my perspective, even though I never voted for Trump and never will. It really all comes down to a corrupt media and completely divided country. A lot of people who vote for Trump are people that are really just voting against the Democrats and they are talking themselves into Trump. That's just my hypothesis. I know for me personally...I was always a Republican voter up until 2016. It was incredibly frustrating for years to see the media be completely one sided in their coverage and a lot of times flat out lie about Republicans. John McCain was labeled as a sexist and racist, Mitt Romney was labeled the same, same with Bush. Every single time a Republican, good or bad, ran for office they got those labeled thrown at them by the Democratic party. They have been playing that card for decades and I think people got tired of it. Then along comes Trump right around the time that people were sick and tired of the status quo and Hillary Clinton represented the same old corrupt politician and people wanted something different. Me personally, I was in total shock that Trump got the Republican nomination and was actually pretty pissed off because he was being unqualified and displayed no leadership qualities. But the media played a large role in getting him elected. They gave him all of the publicity, all of the debate time, everything. All the other Republican candidates were ignored by the media to the point where Trump felt like the main option when he never should have been. Then he shockingly wins, with a lot of things breaking perfectly in the election. So then what happens? The left wing media loses their minds and for 4 years there'd has been whining and complaining and some times just flat out lying by the media. To the point where the media has lost all credibility because they have been so dishonest and corrupt and one-sided for so long that people just don't believe anything that is reported anymore. They overplayed their hand and the Democrats became the party that cried wolf. Unfortunately, most of the awful things Trump has said and done are true but people don't believe it anymore. To the point where people are willing to turn a blind eye to the fact that he is a horrible horrible leader with no actually moral fiber. It's frustrating. The Democrats have made things worse on themselves by alienating anybody that doesn't agree with them and shaming and degrading anybody who doesn't fall in line with them as they push further and further left and they are losing all of the support of the working class. There are a ton of people that support the Republican way of running the economy that they are willing to deal with Trump's crap as long as the Democrats don't get to institute any of their "socialist" policies. Both parties are pretty horrendous and have split the country in half to the point where left and right can't agree on anything. Without that middle ground, people are making whatever extreme decision they need to make to keep things as close to what they want as possible. 

Personally...I have an immense amount of hatred for Donald Trump, he is the reason I abandoned that party. But there is way more going on then just saying Trump voters are racists and sexist and Democrats are pillars of virtue. Two dominant parties have destroyed modern politics and when you split a country in half like that, both sides will go to extreme lengths to win, even if it means voting for someone they normally wouldn't vote for. It's kind of a mess. I could get more into the absolute loss of morals and decency in the country as a whole and how that leads to people like Donald Trump not coming across as bad a person as he is but that's a whole other box of worms. I'm sure plenty of people will disagree with my opinion on this and that's fine, I'm no genius and it's always possible I'm wrong about many things but just giving one person's perspective out of many different ones.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

P Thriller said:


> So I'll give you my perspective, even though I never voted for Trump and never will. It really all comes down to a corrupt media and completely divided country. A lot of people who vote for Trump are people that are really just voting against the Democrats and they are talking themselves into Trump. That's just my hypothesis. I know for me personally...I was always a Republican voter up until 2016. It was incredibly frustrating for years to see the media be completely one sided in their coverage and a lot of times flat out lie about Republicans. John McCain was labeled as a sexist and racist, Mitt Romney was labeled the same, same with Bush. Every single time a Republican, good or bad, ran for office they got those labeled thrown at them by the Democratic party. They have been playing that card for decades and I think people got tired of it. Then along comes Trump right around the time that people were sick and tired of the status quo and Hillary Clinton represented the same old corrupt politician and people wanted something different. Me personally, I was in total shock that Trump got the Republican nomination and was actually pretty pissed off because he was being unqualified and displayed no leadership qualities. But the media played a large role in getting him elected. They gave him all of the publicity, all of the debate time, everything. All the other Republican candidates were ignored by the media to the point where Trump felt like the main option when he never should have been. Then he shockingly wins, with a lot of things breaking perfectly in the election. So then what happens? The left wing media loses their minds and for 4 years there'd has been whining and complaining and some times just flat out lying by the media. To the point where the media has lost all credibility because they have been so dishonest and corrupt and one-sided for so long that people just don't believe anything that is reported anymore. They overplayed their hand and the Democrats became the party that cried wolf. Unfortunately, most of the awful things Trump has said and done are true but people don't believe it anymore. To the point where people are willing to turn a blind eye to the fact that he is a horrible horrible leader with no actually moral fiber. It's frustrating. The Democrats have made things worse on themselves by alienating anybody that doesn't agree with them and shaming and degrading anybody who doesn't fall in line with them as they push further and further left and they are losing all of the support of the working class. There are a ton of people that support the Republican way of running the economy that they are willing to deal with Trump's crap as long as the Democrats don't get to institute any of their "socialist" policies. Both parties are pretty horrendous and have split the country in half to the point where left and right can't agree on anything. Without that middle ground, people are making whatever extreme decision they need to make to keep things as close to what they want as possible.
> 
> Personally...I have an immense amount of hatred for Donald Trump, he is the reason I abandoned that party. But there is way more going on then just saying Trump voters are racists and sexist and Democrats are pillars of virtue. Two dominant parties have destroyed modern politics and when you split a country in half like that, both sides will go to extreme lengths to win, even if it means voting for someone they normally wouldn't vote for. It's kind of a mess. I could get more into the absolute loss of morals and decency in the country as a whole and how that leads to people like Donald Trump not coming across as bad a person as he is but that's a whole other box of worms. I'm sure plenty of people will disagree with my opinion on this and that's fine, I'm no genius and it's always possible I'm wrong about many things but just giving one person's perspective out of many different ones.


Party of personal responsibility man. This isn't a new development. Your former party went all-in on the batshit crazy vote after Bush Jr's ill-advise 2nd Iraq war. McCain's nomination of Palin opened the floodgates for the crazies to have a voice in the party. That Romney failed to stop one of the most popular incumbent from re-election emboldened the crazy voters to take over the party.

As a consumer of MSM outside of America, most of your American MSM didn't make McCain to be racist nor sexist. He was more often than not portrayed as a moderate, RINO or a war monger due to his backing of the military. Romney had the binder full of women thing so I will give you that MSM did smear him with sexism. It was often portrayed as the rich against the poor instead of sexism or racism. 

Whatever grievance you have with the media, have you seen how much worse it is on fringe right wing media? Said media rode the birther movement for more than a decade. They collectively lost their mind over gay marriage being legalized. Hilary was smeared with Benghazi for 4 years without conviction. The worst was John Kerry getting swiftboated with outright lies. Pity party don't work when the media outside of 'corrupt' media is even more hyperbole and dishonest. 

Voters for your former party won't budge on single issues like abortion or reasonable gun controls. That Qanon is now a political movement within your former party is the fault of you and your former party's irresponsible attempts in courting the crazy votes. That Alex Jones was seen as a teller of truth by so many said people is damning in itself. Don't blame the media for this BS. Don't even blame the parties for this when centralists got voted out in primaries. The responsibility lies with the voters. The same voters that was slandering anyone that was against the 2nd Iraq war when Bush was president but is using support for the Iraq war as slander 12 years later without shame.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

After Trump's actions in the last week if you still support him then there's no getting around it, you're terribly immoral.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Trump's appeal is simple: he creates a permission structure for Americans to say and do outwardly what they'd previously had to keep in their mind or in the shadows. White America feels emboldened to say and do exactly what they want, their fellow man be damned, because if the President says and does it, that's good enough for them. That's really all there is to it.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I still wait for Ashton Kutcher and Donald Trump to come out arm in arm and say: And this was your four year real-time history lesson on how Adolf Hitler and Nazi Germany happened. You have been historically PUNKED.


----------



## michael_3165 (Apr 16, 2016)

Chip Kelly said:


> Why do you have reparations in parenthesis


We know why he uses "..."


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Trump is way better than the globalist old guard who likes to start silly wars for no reason or fuck the country up with these insane Covid restrictions. He's not perfect but he was way, way better.


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

Chip Kelly said:


> Who benefited from what? Not being slaves?
> 
> That's not how debt works
> 
> ...



no who benefitted from being brought to a country that is like 5% of the population yet a quarter of the worlds wealth you little bitch. no matter the shit their ancestors went through, their personal lives are still better being here than other countries.


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

TerraRising said:


> These are the same hillbillies that champion incest. They are naturally amoral.



places like pakistan have more incest than alabama there friendo


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

P Thriller said:


> So I'll give you my perspective, even though I never voted for Trump and never will. It really all comes down to a corrupt media and completely divided country. A lot of people who vote for Trump are people that are really just voting against the Democrats and they are talking themselves into Trump. That's just my hypothesis. I know for me personally...I was always a Republican voter up until 2016. It was incredibly frustrating for years to see the media be completely one sided in their coverage and a lot of times flat out lie about Republicans. John McCain was labeled as a sexist and racist, Mitt Romney was labeled the same, same with Bush. Every single time a Republican, good or bad, ran for office they got those labeled thrown at them by the Democratic party. They have been playing that card for decades and I think people got tired of it. Then along comes Trump right around the time that people were sick and tired of the status quo and Hillary Clinton represented the same old corrupt politician and people wanted something different. Me personally, I was in total shock that Trump got the Republican nomination and was actually pretty pissed off because he was being unqualified and displayed no leadership qualities. But the media played a large role in getting him elected. They gave him all of the publicity, all of the debate time, everything. All the other Republican candidates were ignored by the media to the point where Trump felt like the main option when he never should have been. Then he shockingly wins, with a lot of things breaking perfectly in the election. So then what happens? The left wing media loses their minds and for 4 years there'd has been whining and complaining and some times just flat out lying by the media. To the point where the media has lost all credibility because they have been so dishonest and corrupt and one-sided for so long that people just don't believe anything that is reported anymore. They overplayed their hand and the Democrats became the party that cried wolf. Unfortunately, most of the awful things Trump has said and done are true but people don't believe it anymore. To the point where people are willing to turn a blind eye to the fact that he is a horrible horrible leader with no actually moral fiber. It's frustrating. The Democrats have made things worse on themselves by alienating anybody that doesn't agree with them and shaming and degrading anybody who doesn't fall in line with them as they push further and further left and they are losing all of the support of the working class. There are a ton of people that support the Republican way of running the economy that they are willing to deal with Trump's crap as long as the Democrats don't get to institute any of their "socialist" policies. Both parties are pretty horrendous and have split the country in half to the point where left and right can't agree on anything. Without that middle ground, people are making whatever extreme decision they need to make to keep things as close to what they want as possible.
> 
> *Personally...I have an immense amount of hatred for Donald Trump, he is the reason I abandoned that party.* But there is way more going on then just saying Trump voters are racists and sexist and Democrats are pillars of virtue. Two dominant parties have destroyed modern politics and when you split a country in half like that, both sides will go to extreme lengths to win, even if it means voting for someone they normally wouldn't vote for. It's kind of a mess. I could get more into the absolute loss of morals and decency in the country as a whole and how that leads to people like Donald Trump not coming across as bad a person as he is but that's a whole other box of worms. I'm sure plenty of people will disagree with my opinion on this and that's fine, I'm no genius and it's always possible I'm wrong about many things but just giving one person's perspective out of many different ones.


all i read from this post is "Im ok with bombing other countries over a lie as long as the guy does it with a little bit of class and doesnt mean tweet!"


----------



## Insanityward88 (Oct 31, 2020)

Well he doesn’t lock up people for smoking weed. He didn’t get us in the Iraq war. Whenever he mentions getting troops home people have a fit. While congress and senate where playing politics he gave an 1800 to those who were unemployed. He didn’t fight for segregation or write a crime bill. He guaranteed funding to historically black colleges. I always find it funny that he was the racist candidate but Biden worked openly with KKK members while he was a representative he literally got away with telling people go vote for Trump to stop deportations and I don’t need your votes. He got away with so much racist stuff during last couple of years because orange man is bad I didn’t care about his taxes cause all rich people find loopholes. Add the fact that Bank of America Joe said nothing will fundamentally change and they fought so hard to keep Green Party of ballots in Wisconsin and Pennsylvania plus Michelle Obama voter shaming third party voting


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

jroc72191 said:


> all i read from this post is "Im ok with bombing other countries over a lie as long as the guy does it with a little bit of class and doesnt mean tweet!"


I'm assuming you are referring to Bush. I wasn't old enough to vote for Bush so I wasn't a supporter of that party at that time because I knew nothing about politics. 

However, let's not pretend that "bombing other countries" is something unique to the Republican Party. Barack Obama dropped over 25,000 bombs on 7 different countries in 1 year alone. The media just so happens to not talk about it whenever Democrats are in office.


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

P Thriller said:


> I'm assuming you are referring to Bush. I wasn't old enough to vote for Bush so I wasn't a supporter of that party at that time because I knew nothing about politics.
> 
> However, let's not pretend that "bombing other countries" is something unique to the Republican Party. Barack Obama dropped over 25,000 bombs on 7 different countries in 1 year alone. The media just so happens to not talk about it whenever Democrats are in office.



yeah i know, but bush was horrific and i hate this sudden rehabilitation of him when he is respnisbile for WAY more death than obama or trump.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

jroc72191 said:


> yeah i know, but bush was horrific and i hate this sudden rehabilitation of him when he is respnisbile for WAY more death than obama or trump.


Gotta agree there 100%. For some, Bush seems somewhat less awful viewed through the lens of the horrific Trump presidency. For all of Trump's faults (and they are legion), I respect his resistance to sending US troops to war. Bush was a patsy for Dick Cheney and the military-industrial complex, but he never once stepped in when he had the power to.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

jroc72191 said:


> yeah i know, but bush was horrific and i hate this sudden rehabilitation of him when he is respnisbile for WAY more death than obama or trump.


I don't disagree...I am not a fan of his. First off he spent a TON of money and started this whole government debt that Obama and Trump have continued. Afghanistan war I get, both parties were on board for that. But the Iraq war was just a disaster. I guess all you have to do is be buddy buddy with the Obama's and look better than Trump by comparison and all of a sudden the narrative changes. As you can tell, I'm not a fan of presidents in general lol. Reagan was ok and i liked Clinton a lot (If I can ignore the obvious) but really I haven't liked any president in the last 20 years.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

DerekArmstrong said:


> I support Trump from China because he has the keys to 'liberalize' our ultra-rigid society. He acts on his own will rather than meeting some fake expectation or doing a deed by fear. Our leaders have done a terrific job in lifting up our people but it comes at the expense of betraying our own values for the 'collective good.' I'll be optimistic here that right now the world has so many good ideologies to choose from, and Trump's is the best in seeking progress that's is OWNED by the individual.


Trump has done nothing to deal with China. All he has done is widen the trade deficit and led our allies in that part of the world to work on trade deals with them and leave us out. Trump’s ideology has brought the poisonous drugs of populism and fiscal leftism to the formerly conservative side. Tariffs, profligate spending, class warfare rhetoric, and anger at success and prosperity. Once upon a time Republicans and/or conservatives appreciated making money, now they whine like the Bernie Bros about people making too much money or not paying their fair share. How pathetic.


----------



## 7x0v (May 13, 2019)

The only reason so many people hate Trump is because he said true things.

My favorite is when he asked why are we having all these people from shithole countries come here, and suggested more immigrants from Norway instead. That was the best comment I've ever heard from a U.S. president.

Americans never voted for demographic change and most don't like it. Yet the people running our government puts millions of foreigners here anyway. That makes zero sense.

Immigrants coming here just want to be noticed. That's why you see so many driving around in cars all day instead of working somewhere. Where they get the gas money to drive around all day is beyond me, probably some government office sends them the free money every week. You can't get money for gas without a job paying you money first. And you can't be working somewhere if you're driving around all day trying to be noticed instead.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

Lorromire said:


> BLM is a peaceful organisation. The people rioting aren't 'BLM', they're just dicks.
> Antifa isn't an organisation.




Significantly, there are most QAnon, Boogaloo Bois, and Proud Boys in prison for violence than Antifa and BLM combined. BLM continues to enjoy tax exempt status under IRC § 501(c) (3). Even the tRUMP regime which controls that agency has not taken so much as one step towards removing that status.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

Tommie Styles said:


> The meltdown when Biden wins is going to be even more hilarious!




Biden is the Winner.
The voters said it, Lincoln Project concurred, and even the Republican controlled Supreme Court agrees.


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

Lorromire said:


> *BLM is a peaceful organisation. The people rioting aren't 'BLM', they're just dicks.
> Antifa isn't an organisation.*
> Hillary has nothing to do with 2020.
> Almost anyone else would've told the citizens to be careful, to wear masks, to stay at home, etc. Trump literally told everyone not to give a shit about it.
> ...



"no true scotsman" ass mf.. lets be real if maga hat wearers were doing half of what BLM did to the cities you folks would never shut up about it


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

overthehill said:


> Significantly, there are most QAnon, Boogaloo Bois, and Proud Boys in prison for violence than Antifa and BLM combined. BLM continues to enjoy tax exempt status under IRC § 501(c) (3). Even the tRUMP regime which controls that agency has not taken so much as one step towards removing that status.



so by the logic on your side, its the powers that be who are misrepresenting and persecuting them... not those groups committing crimes!


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

jroc72191 said:


> "no true scotsman" ass mf.. lets be real if maga hat wearers were doing half of what BLM did to the cities you folks would never shut up about it




right wingers have popularized the notion that BLM caused riots and violence - the fact show otherwise:


White supremacists posing as BLM protesters instigated Richmond riots: Police - Raw Story - Celebrating 16 Years of Independent Journalism 

Officials Say White Supremacists Infiltrated BLM Protest to Instigate Riots | Complex 

*Facebook posts: *Black Lives Matter "injures 1000 police officers kills 36 people and does $8 billion in damage."

*PolitiFact’s ruling: *False

Fact-checking claim about deaths, damage from Black Lives Matter protests (statesman.com) 

_In short, there isn’t evidence to back the numbers in the claim or to blame Black Lives Matter for each part of the claim. 



_Who committed all the violence claimed by the delusional right wing?

'Boogaloo Bois' member charged in attack on Minneapolis police precinct during George Floyd protests - ABC News (go.com) 

Member of far-right Boogaloo Bois arrested in connection to rioting during George Floyd protests | Fox News 

~ Note that the right wing Fox news made that report


Inside Minnesota's Boogaloo movement: Armed and eager for societal collapse (msn.com) 


Check also for Proud Boys, Three Percenters, and others:

These 5 far-right extremist groups could pose a national security threat in the run up to the election - Alternet.org 




Thus, it is the MAGA hat wearing crowd that is responsible for the violence you condemned. Even the Fox network acknowledges that fact.

Oh by the way, BLM is a tax exempt organization. Even trump acknowledges that and has not attempted to strip that group of its status. Here in the Twin Cities the majority of BLM members are white. In fact, the majority of people arrested for violence are members of the radical far right. 

Just one more reference:


Proud Boys, A Far-Right Group, Bashed BLM Protestors (refinery29.com) 


BLM protestors were peaceful until the radical far right started the violence. So what do you have to say about them?


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

jroc72191 said:


> so by the logic on your side, its the powers that be who are misrepresenting and persecuting them... not those groups committing crimes!




the groups committing the violence are right wing - you now have plenty of proof by looking up all those links I provided


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

overthehill said:


> right wingers have popularized the notion that BLM caused riots and violence - the fact show otherwise:
> 
> 
> White supremacists posing as BLM protesters instigated Richmond riots: Police - Raw Story - Celebrating 16 Years of Independent Journalism
> ...




cmon man the same people writing those articles are the same people saying kyle rittenhouse has 0 case for self defense when the video is right there. there are way more videos of antifa acting like assholes than proud boys and i dont even like the proud boys


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

jroc72191 said:


> "no true scotsman" ass mf.. lets be real if maga hat wearers were doing half of what BLM did to the cities you folks would never shut up about it


They ARE. It's widely reported that most of the 'attacks' were due to the Proud Boys.


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

Lorromire said:


> They ARE. It's widely reported that most of the 'attacks' were due to the Proud Boys.



lemme guess, protests are ok in regards to covid, but thanksigiving with a small amount of families is not cool right?


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

jroc72191 said:


> cmon man the same people writing those articles are the same people saying kyle rittenhouse has 0 case for self defense when the video is right there. there are way more videos of antifa acting like assholes than proud boys and i dont even like the proud boys




Like it or not it remains a FACT that there are more Proud Boys in prison than members of Antifa. If you are truly outraged about violence and want to see justice in these matters, then you need to direct more of your anger and disgust towards that group than to anyone else. 


By the way, here are videos of police engaging in criminal violence during peaceful protests this past summer:

police slash tires in minneapolis - YouTube 


Proud Boys and cops ~ there's your real problem.


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

overthehill said:


> Like it or not it remains a FACT that there are more Proud Boys in prison than members of Antifa. If you are truly outraged about violence and want to see justice in these matters, then you need to direct more of your anger and disgust towards that group than to anyone else.
> 
> 
> By the way, here are videos of police engaging in criminal violence during peaceful protests this past summer:
> ...




Masked Antifa activists harass elderly couple in Canada - YouTube

BLM-antifa attacked an elderly couple leaving the DC Trump rally. Video by @VenturaReport - YouTube


Couple Dining Outside Is Confronted by Protesters - YouTube 


literally took me 3 minutes.. lemme guess these guys aint real antifa or blm right?


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

took me less time to find links to right wingers posing as Antifa - no surprise that to this day more righties than anarchists remain in jail for their antisocial crimes


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

Lorromire said:


> BLM is a peaceful organisation. The people rioting aren't 'BLM', they're just dicks.
> Antifa isn't an organisation.
> Hillary has nothing to do with 2020.
> Almost anyone else would've told the citizens to be careful, to wear masks, to stay at home, etc. Trump literally told everyone not to give a shit about it.
> ...



"the fellas marching for our president are peaceful fellas, the people rioting are not part of them, they are just dicks"


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

A PG Attitude said:


> Fact is a lot of African Americans are still living in poverty because the deck has been stacked against them from the day they were born. As a white person I know for a fact my life has been easier by default than the majority of black people born at the same time as me simply because I'm white and while that may not be my fault it's important to recognise it rather than feeling like blm is trying to oppress you. White people are not oppressed.



some may say whites are oppressed but many are mad for other reasons... when you have a group that legitimately commits more violence against almost every single ethnic group in the most diverse country on earth well then it is going to be hard for many to give said group any sympathy when they claim wrong doing is done against them


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

All the anti BLM and Antifa critics go silent when it is white supremacists and other far right radicals like Three Percenters, QAnon, Oath Keepers, Boogaloo Bois, and Proud Boys who commit violence and subversion. 

Well, at least it's refreshing to see that even hard core conservatives like McConnell and others wake up to the truth and abandon the trump cult's story line.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

overthehill said:


> All the anti BLM and Antifa critics go silent when it is white supremacists and other far right radicals like Three Percenters, QAnon, Oath Keepers, Boogaloo Bois, and Proud Boys who commit violence and subversion.
> 
> Well, at least it's refreshing to see that even hard core conservatives like McConnell and others wake up to the truth and abandon the trump cult's story line.


Wake up. The leech is just looking for his next host. If necessary he´ll gladly crawl up Trump´s wrinkled ass again in four years.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

ElTerrible said:


> Wake up. The leech is just looking for his next host. If necessary he´ll gladly crawl up Trump´s wrinkled ass again in four years.



Re McConnell, well you may have a point.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

jroc72191 said:


> i thought "our side" was violent nazis though?


Well it appears you were right about something...



Metalcrack said:


> I can cut and paste pages of what he has done. Try using something other than Google to search. A couple of big ones to me (I have voted for 3 - three - YES THREE different political parties in the past 3 elections):
> 
> He protects the constitution as it is written, mainly the first and second amendment.
> 
> ...












Holy shit you're down the rabbit hole.

trump is against abortion. That alone. Lmfao.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Why do I support him?

Because he presided under a strong economy. I really don't care about other issues when it comes to elections.


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

There's no good reason to support Biden and establishment corruption he's tied to. It's just a slow degradation of America and the West incoming. 

We desperately need someone to fight against those types of people and Trump has done the best job to date. No one else has gotten to the same level as him. Now these people have control of big tech and they are doing shit like deleting negative votes on Biden youtube vids just like they delete national election votes.









YouTube scrubs thousands of dislikes from Joe Biden videos on official White House channel


YouTube's actions temporarily reduced the dislike-to-like ratio by more than 6x on some videos.




reclaimthenet.org


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

Most popular president of all time folks-


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow, THAT many people are upset that Joe Biden "stole" the election apparently 😂


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Imagine being that upset over Joe freaking Biden.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

Funny how so many believe tRUMP could do no wrong. If you combined the populations of South Korea, Vietnam, Japan, Australia, New Zealand, and Taiwan, that number would be about 50% of the USA population. But the amount of covid deaths are just over 7,000. USA deaths are over 400,000. The biggest reason for this disparity is that those countries have very able leadership while we only had tRUMP.


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

Looks like Biden already healed the nation.


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Hoolahoop33 (Nov 21, 2016)

overthehill said:


> Funny how so many believe tRUMP could do no wrong. If you combined the populations of South Korea, Vietnam, Japan, Australia, New Zealand, and Taiwan, that number would be about 50% of the USA population. But the amount of covid deaths are just over 7,000. USA deaths are over 400,000. The biggest reason for this disparity is that those countries have very able leadership while we only had tRUMP.


That's just a shit comparison. South Korea, Japan, Australia, New Zealand and Taiwan have zero crossable land borders between them, so it was much easier for them to get cases under control, simply by enforcing isolation on all those who fly into those countries at the airport / banning flight from countries with a lot of cases. Vietnam is a bit different obviously, but all East Asian countries have had remarkable success in dealing with the Virus. China, Vietnam, Thailand etc. I think that has more to do with culture (compliance, wask wearing is done anyway, etc) and climate possibly too. The Trump administration actively chose to protect the economy by essentially taking no federal measures to protect against the virus instead leaving it to the states to decide. I personally think that was disastrous and I don't support that decision at all. Why not compare the results though to European countries for example or Canada. That would be a more honest reflection on how government policy can make a difference. Your comparisons don't help anybody and just make you look dishonest. 

Also stop with the 'tRUMP' crap. It's so embarrassing. Just like anyone who refers to Obama as Obummer. cringe.


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

Trump -



> Left NAFTA created USMCA benefiting US
> Withdrew from TPP
> Brought back manufacturing base opening up 1000s of factories in US and jobs
> Withdrew from Paris Accord saving US billions
> ...


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Sellex said:


> View attachment 96134
> 
> 
> Looks like Biden already healed the nation.


Yeah, I noticed this as well. CNN also took down the covid tracker for a few days during the BHBLM protests.


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)




----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Trump had a golden opportunity that very few people have had. He pissed down his leg instead. People tout lists of his “accomplishments” but the big ticket items didn’t happen.

Obamacare is still the law of the land. Removing the mandate doesn’t change it.

The national debt and deficit continue to rise. His tax cuts didn’t come with spending cuts and his running up of the debt leaves us in worse shape.

No wall, and no immigration reform. This was what truly got him elected. We have 15 brand new miles of wall that Mexico didn’t pay for. No mandatory E-Verify, no solution to DACA, nothing.

For all his no new wars talk, we are still in the Middle East and he only drew down our numbers near the end. He was trying in ‘19 to invite the Taliban here on the anniversary of 9/11.

The trade deficit with China continues to increase. And while he withdrew from the TPP (not perfect but better than nothing) China has signed new agreements with the European Union and gotten closer to our trade allies we left behind. In fact no new deals came out of this with the exception of USMCA (which is NAFTA with a fresh coat of paint...still trash but shiny).

North Korea has resumed their weapons program, and Iran is now well on their way to becoming a nuclear power. Trump’s North Korea accomplished nothing, and Trump failed to come to a new agreement with Iran to replace JCPOA.

He alienated our allies and emboldened our enemies. America First became America Alone. Especially in light of the insurrection at the Capitol, we shrank in horror when it happened elsewhere. For those who mock the fact troops were sleeping on the floor of the Capitol and in their parking lot, it wouldn’t have been necessary had Trump not encouraged the overthrow of the government. All to keep a job he’s so serious about keeping but hasn’t actually done.

There’s so much more, including doing nothing on the pro life movement and the pandemic. But Trumpism is a complete failure. Trump is now arguably the worst president ever.



Redirect Notice


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

BruiserKC said:


> Trump had a golden opportunity that very few people have had. He pissed down his leg instead. People tout lists of his “accomplishments” but the big ticket items didn’t happen.
> 
> Obamacare is still the law of the land. Removing the mandate doesn’t change it.
> 
> ...


Trump had no chance to actually get anything done with establishment obstructionists all around him. He was the first president in how long to not start any new wars? He repaired our relationship with places like North Korea when others said it was impossible. Now we're going to go back to harassing places North Korea, Syria etc until the establishment war machine is pleased again.

The only "allies" Trump "alienated" were ones that were exploiting America and got pissy when they figured out we actually have someone who wants to protect America for once.

America does not need foreign allies. Especially if we avoid the globo **** policies of mass immigration mixed with small business killing. We just need to stop getting exploited by our crooked establishment.



> No wall, and no immigration reform. This was what truly got him elected. We have 15 brand new miles of wall that Mexico didn’t pay for. No mandatory E-Verify, no solution to DACA, nothing.


Trump voters haven't stopped wanting this. We're just pissed off now about all the people that have stopped it from happening when it was clearly the will of the people. We know who stopped this stuff from happening and it wasn't Trump.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Sellex said:


> Trump had no chance to actually get anything done with establishment obstructionists all around him. He was the first president in how long to not start any new wars? He repaired our relationship with places like North Korea when others said it was impossible. Now we're going to go back to harassing places North Korea, Syria etc until the establishment war machine is pleased again.
> 
> The only "allies" Trump "alienated" were ones that were exploiting America and got pissy when they figured out we actually have someone who wants to protect America for once.
> 
> ...


Carter. Although Trump did not end the wars he promised. North Korea restarted their weapons program and said they were done dealing with Trump. His pandering to Kim’s ego accomplished nothing. And America First has become America Alone. Being on our own means very little.

As for immigration, Trump went two years without funding for the wall. He chose not to make it a priority until he lost the House. It’s his fault it didn’t happen.

At some point you need to pull your head out of your ass and accept reality. Trump failed because he didn’t do his job.


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

BruiserKC said:


> Carter. Although Trump did not end the wars he promised. North Korea restarted their weapons program and said they were done dealing with Trump. His pandering to Kim’s ego accomplished nothing. And America First has become America Alone. Being on our own means very little.


"South Koreans were largely supportive of U.S. President Donald Trump's unprecedented engagement with North Korean supreme leader Kim Jong Un. Now they hope President-elect Joe Biden will fix frayed U.S. ties with both sides of the divided peninsula, according to a new survey and its corresponding authors. "









South Koreans Backed Trump's Talks with Kim and Hope Biden Continues Them


"Now Koreans expect Joe Biden to continue what Trump started," South Korean researcher Lee Sang Sin, who authored a popular opinion study on issues facing the peninsula, said. "The Singapore Agreement is still valid and Biden has no reason to ignore it."




www.newsweek.com





You probably listen to too much TDS establishment propaganda.



> As for immigration, Trump went two years without funding for the wall. He chose not to make it a priority until he lost the House. It’s his fault it didn’t happen.
> 
> At some point you need to pull your head out of your ass and accept reality. Trump failed because he didn’t do his job.


Even if this were true, no one else is even trying. The establishment which is in complete control now just want open borders. Any form of a push for a wall is better than no push for a wall. You want me to blame Trump and not blame any of the people that actually actively fight against immigration control? When I want immigration control? Makes no sense.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Sellex said:


> "South Koreans were largely supportive of U.S. President Donald Trump's unprecedented engagement with North Korean supreme leader Kim Jong Un. Now they hope President-elect Joe Biden will fix frayed U.S. ties with both sides of the divided peninsula, according to a new survey and its corresponding authors. "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trump made no effort to build the wall. Not until the House was lost. He chose not to make it a priority. He had at the beginning enough political capital to work on it but he pissed it away.

And most people don’t want open borders, I certainly don’t. That’s dishonest nonsense.


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

BruiserKC said:


> Trump made no effort to build the wall. Not until the House was lost. He chose not to make it a priority. He had at the beginning enough political capital to work on it but he pissed it away.
> 
> And most people don’t want open borders, I certainly don’t. That’s dishonest nonsense.


Nobody really cares what you want. The elites want open borders. Immigrants largely vote to exploit America, they keep real state bubble afloat and it brings cheap labor for big businesses. It's a win all around for them. Half the GOP are still open borders which is better than pre Trump I guess cause it used to be 100% for it until he successfully shamed them. And of course the left just wants unlimited hoards entering america. On top of the other perks, they get more democrat voters. Besides the crooked establishment in the legislative branch, I seem to remember tons of stories about activist Obama era judges running interference on Trump trying to do any immigration reform. But oh no, Trump didn't actually get it done so we might as well support the swamp now? Sure, that makes sense.


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

Media has been absolutely brutal for Joe so far. 










Come on guys, give him a break. The weren't half this hard on Trump.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Sellex said:


> Trump voters haven't stopped wanting this. We're just pissed off now about all the people that have stopped it from happening when it was clearly the will of the people. We know who stopped this stuff from happening and it wasn't Trump.


If after all this time you are still trying to argue that a wall should have been built, you don't deserve to be taken seriously.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Missed this but I'll answer now. The list of good things he did is amazing for one term. 

Economic plan was simple and effective. Cutting the overbearing regulations on small businesses was huge. Cutting the corporate tax brought companies back. Conservative principles just work in creating jobs. 

His stance on illegal immigration. We cannot afford to take everyone in anymore. It's bad financially and it's just dangerous. Common sense here. 

We had no reason to be spending money in the Paris climate accord. We can't afford to be paying for other countries. We can be smart on our own. 

The NA and China trade victories. I'm like 90% convinced China released this virus because they got pantsed on the world stage by him.

Trying to improve minority communities instead of just throwing free shit at them. Opportunity zones created jobs, school choice gives everyone a chance at a good education. Permanent funding for HBCUs. First step act. Best president we've had for the black community since JFK. 

Abraham accord needs no explanation. And it got NO attention which is a disgrace

I'm sure there are more but I've got a phone call I can't ignore. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

BruiserKC said:


> Carter. Although Trump did not end the wars he promised. North Korea restarted their weapons program and said they were done dealing with Trump. His pandering to Kim’s ego accomplished nothing. And America First has become America Alone. Being on our own means very little.
> 
> As for immigration, Trump went two years without funding for the wall. He chose not to make it a priority until he lost the House. It’s his fault it didn’t happen.
> 
> At some point you need to pull your head out of your ass and accept reality. Trump failed because he didn’t do his job.


Trump didn't have a real majority. Paul Ryan was actively working against him. He was sure Trump was going to be removed because of the Russia hoax. And do I need to remind you of thumbs down McCain in the Senate?

And when he was elected a war or some kind of conflict with NK was inevitable. We didn't hear a peep from rocket man for 4 years. Watch now, we will. Kim knows weakness is back in DC. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Trump was an abject failure. If a president can't get their agenda done in a two-year window when his party controls the House AND the Senate, he is the very definition of a failure.









Republicans now control the presidency, the Senate, and the House


For the first time since 2007, Republicans will control both the executive and legislative branches of government.




www.vox.com


----------



## Insanityward88 (Oct 31, 2020)

So Obama was a failure by that standard Biden is going be a failure. It’s almost like it’s a game that flips every couple of years. 2 wings of the same birds even


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

Strike Force said:


> Trump was an abject failure. If a president can't get their agenda done in a two-year window when his party controls the House AND the Senate, he is the very definition of a failure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's almost like establishment republicans and establishment democrats are two sides of the same corrupt coin and Trump was an outsider populist candidate that caused them trouble.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Sellex said:


> It's almost like establishment republicans and establishment democrats are two sides of the same corrupt coin and Trump was an outsider populist candidate that caused them trouble.


It amazes me how many people still blame everyone else for Trump's own failures.



MEMS said:


> Missed this but I'll answer now. The list of good things he did is amazing for one term.
> 
> Economic plan was simple and effective. Cutting the overbearing regulations on small businesses was huge. Cutting the corporate tax brought companies back. Conservative principles just work in creating jobs.


I honestly stopped reading right here. First off his economic plan was to just do what Obama did but get rid of all of his environmentally friendly policies, which ended up not helping in the slightest. Second, cutting the corporate tax didn't bring companies back at all. It was a massive flop and didn't help the American people in the slightest.


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

AlternateDemise said:


> It amazes me how many people still blame everyone else for Trump's own failures.












He's literally the only one that got to such a high level while having the corrupt establishment hate him. While he wasn't super effective in getting all his agenda done, because of all the swamp monsters around him, I appreciate that he's the only one trying. What other option is there? Supporting the corruption that wants to exploit our common citizen? If someone else better comes along that can get immigration under control, stop horrible trade deals and do the rest of the things to protect us from globalist vultures, I'll support them. But to do this is extremely hard because.... number one... you need to be able to bank roll yourself like Trump did and number two.... why would anyone do this in the future now when we know these elections are rigged now? To be a populist anti establishment candidate in 2024 you'd have to be willing to lose billions, have your reputation dragged through the mud by the establishment propaganda machine and then have to deal with vote rigging at the end of it all. I don't see any point.

Number three, even if a populist ruler wins election again, we saw how fruitless it was with things like an establishment senate/congress doing the elites bidding along with establishment judges that have all been appointed and empowered by swamp monsters. 

So to sum it all up.... when people who supported Trump see Trump's failures it doesn't mean that we abandon the goals. Building a wall is always a worthy cause just like having a door on your house doesn't go out of style. We just need to figure out new ways to get it done now and it's time to point our attention on the people that did not allow the will of the public to happen - Our anti america swampy elites that derive benefits in different ways from flooding us with foreigners while the 99%er suffers.


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

Reason #463483 to prefer Trump over Biden.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

MEMS said:


> Trump didn't have a real majority. Paul Ryan was actively working against him. He was sure Trump was going to be removed because of the Russia hoax. And do I need to remind you of thumbs down McCain in the Senate?
> 
> And when he was elected a war or some kind of conflict with NK was inevitable. We didn't hear a peep from rocket man for 4 years. Watch now, we will. Kim knows weakness is back in DC.
> 
> Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


Trump decided that he would continue taking victory laps instead of actually governing. Had he been willing to reach out and work with people things might have been a lot different. Folks like Ryan and McCain would have stood with him had he showed any willingness to do the job and apologized. So that’s on him. And McCain’s thumbs down was from the failed non repeal repeal bills of Obamacare. As for North Korea, Trump proved himself to be all talk and no action. Bluster and puffing out the chest means nothing if you don’t back up your threats.



Sellex said:


> View attachment 96434
> 
> 
> He's literally the only one that got to such a high level while having the corrupt establishment hate him. While he wasn't super effective in getting all his agenda done, because of all the swamp monsters around him, I appreciate that he's the only one trying. What other option is there? Supporting the corruption that wants to exploit our common citizen? If someone else better comes along that can get immigration under control, stop horrible trade deals and do the rest of the things to protect us from globalist vultures, I'll support them. But to do this is extremely hard because.... number one... you need to be able to bank roll yourself like Trump did and number two.... why would anyone do this in the future now when we know these elections are rigged now? To be a populist anti establishment candidate in 2024 you'd have to be willing to lose billions, have your reputation dragged through the mud by the establishment propaganda machine and then have to deal with vote rigging at the end of it all. I don't see any point.
> ...





Sellex said:


> View attachment 96439
> 
> 
> View attachment 96440
> ...


You realize Trump had the first openly gay member of the Cabinet in Grenell as DNI head? And at the 2016 RNC he told homosexuals he would protect them against radical Islam? And he also stated that he was perfectly fine with same sex marriage and considered Obergfell v Hodges settled law. So blame Trump for the slippery slope.

Populism has always failed. It has no place in politics because you can’t govern out of anger. You want to be in charge, you have to show you can lead. Trump showed an unwillingness to actually do his job.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

BruiserKC said:


> . As for North Korea, Trump proved himself to be all talk and no action. Bluster and puffing out the chest means nothing if you don’t back up your threats.
> 
> .


Wait... What do you think he should've done? And in response to what? Kim has barely made a peep in 4 years. The constant missile tests and the threats towards S Korea are virtually gone. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

BruiserKC said:


> You realize Trump had the first openly gay member of the Cabinet in Grenell as DNI head?


Oh God, let's burn him at the stake I guess. lol @ comparing a non descript gay person to this-












> Populism has always failed. It has no place in politics because you can’t govern out of anger. You want to be in charge, you have to show you can lead. Trump showed an unwillingness to actually do his job.


Populism doesn't have to be out of anger. It might turn to anger when populism clashes with corrupt elite exploiters. A healthy society has a social pact between elites and the common man. I never really saw Trump have an unwillingness to be populist. I saw a man that was representing the people against corrupt swamp monsters like Mitch and Nancy. 

The opposite of populism is bureaucrat rule. And if you say populism has no place it means you are a supporter of elitist bureaucrats being more empowered. I mean.... I already knew you were a lapdog for these globalist elitists that want to take advantage of America but it's just clearer and clearer. These were the same people that agreed for billions going towards the "Asia Reassurance Initiative" and "Gender Programs in Pakistan" while telling the common America citizen they couldn't come up with the money for $2000 until Trump put them all on the hot seat.


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

MEMS said:


> Wait... What do you think he should've done? And in response to what? Kim has barely made a peep in 4 years. The constant missile tests and the threats towards S Korea are virtually gone.
> 
> Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


Not to mention that South Korea wants Biden and America to build upon and continue Trump's efforts.


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

BruiserKC said:


> Trump decided that he would continue taking victory laps instead of actually governing. Had he been willing to reach out and work with people things might have been a lot different. Folks like Ryan and McCain would have stood with him had he showed any willingness to do the job and apologized. So that’s on him. And McCain’s thumbs down was from the failed non repeal repeal bills of Obamacare. As for North Korea, Trump proved himself to be all talk and no action. Bluster and puffing out the chest means nothing if you don’t back up your threats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


McCain was working in bad faith with Trump from day 1. The fake Russian Dossier was cooked up from McCain family friend, the Clintons via Chistopher Steele, sent to McCain and then McCain relayed it to the FBI which started like a year+ long scandal. All off a fake dossier that McCain was complicit in.

The establishment cabal was reliant on McCain being 'team red' and delivering the dossier because it would not have flied if it came from Trump's political rivals, the Clintons.

McCain was always one of the biggest swamp monsters. Goes back to his father who was a big wig in politics/military as well. He's always been a trojan horse within the republican to keep it establishment/elitist friendly along with democrat establishment. He was there to agree with establishment democrats on things like constant war, open borders etc...

McCain was actually a giant screw up in the military. He got many people on our side killed. And he earned the title "Song bird McCain" for a reason. When his plane went down in war, he was treated very well by the enemy in exchange for talking. Fuck that guy.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Sellex said:


> Oh God, let's burn him at the stake I guess. lol @ comparing a non descript gay person to this-
> 
> View attachment 96441
> 
> ...





Sellex said:


> McCain was working in bad faith with Trump from day 1. The fake Russian Dossier was cooked up from McCain family friend, the Clintons via Chistopher Steele, sent to McCain and then McCain relayed it to the FBI which started like a year+ long scandal. All off a fake dossier that McCain was complicit in.
> 
> The establishment cabal was reliant on McCain being 'team red' and delivering the dossier because it would not have flied if it came from Trump's political rivals, the Clintons.
> 
> ...


If Trump had nominated a transgender person for a position you would love it because Trump. And the stories about McCain were debunked. But you obviously hate the military while adoring a man who faked bone spurs to avoid military service.

Typical Trumpocrat with his head up his ass.


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

BruiserKC said:


> *If Trump had nominated a transgender person for a position you would love it because Trump.*


What a demented justification for what you've stood by an enabled. You let someone like this become head of medicine and justify it by saying "if Trump did it his supporters would be cheering though!". 












> And the stories about McCain were debunked. But you obviously hate the military while adoring a man who faked bone spurs to avoid military service.
> 
> Typical Trumpocrat with his head up his ass.



You know there's more than 1 story regarding McCain right? They are all false? Fact checked by whom? The same establishment his family has been apart of for many life times? I'd rather have someone avoid the military than cause the type of damage Songbird McCain did. 

McCains whole political career confirmed he was always an elitist piece of shit. The Reaganites that want open borders and "fiscal responsibility" at the same time as if that makes any sense whatsoever. Hint, it doesn't. His viewpoints were for the elites betterment, not the common American.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Sellex said:


> What a demented justification for what you've stood by an enabled. You let someone like this become head of medicine and justify it by saying "if Trump did it his supporters would be cheering though!".
> 
> View attachment 96443
> 
> ...


Yes, Trump supporters would have cheered the move. They pointed to Grenell and said, “Look at everything Trump does for the LGBTQ community.” So don’t play stupid, although knowing you it’s probably not playing.

And multiple sources debunked the rumors of McCain. But you are too stupid to care there either.


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

BruiserKC said:


> Yes, Trump supporters would have cheered the move. They pointed to Grenell and said, “Look at everything Trump does for the LGBTQ community.” So don’t play stupid, although knowing you it’s probably not playing.
> 
> And multiple sources debunked the rumors of McCain. But you are too stupid to care there either.


You went from

"You would love it because Trump." to "Yes, Trump supporters would have cheered the move. " 

As if I have to agree with every single Trump supporter on every issue which is impossible considering we all have subjective opinions.

I can assure you, I would not cheer on the appointment of Rachel Levine no matter if Trump or Biden does it. I also happen to know for a fact that a very sizable portion of Trump supporters would feel the same. 

You think this way about red vs blue and McCain because you've been highly propagandized by the establishment.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Sellex said:


> You went from
> 
> "You would love it because Trump." to "Yes, Trump supporters would have cheered the move. "
> 
> ...


Liar. You wrote off an openly gay ambassador and Cabinet member. Why? Because Trump. And you would blindly cheer a transgender cabinet member if Trump appointed one. Why? Because Trump.


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

BruiserKC said:


> Liar. You wrote off an openly gay ambassador and Cabinet member. Why? Because Trump. And you would blindly cheer a transgender cabinet member if Trump appointed one. Why? Because Trump.


This is what seething TDS looks like. Because I like Trump for his nationalist policies I must agree with the above. Apparently I would blindly cheer for anything.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Sellex said:


> This is what seething TDS looks like. Because I like Trump for his nationalist policies I must agree with the above. Apparently I would blindly cheer for anything.


You have never criticized Trump for anything. And yes, you have Trump Derangement Syndrome. So anything Trump says you would agree with. So yes.


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

BruiserKC said:


> You have never criticized Trump for anything. And yes, you have Trump Derangement Syndrome. So anything Trump says you would agree with. So yes.


You have the maturity of an 8 year old. "But but you have to criticize Trump too!!!!!". It hasn't come up. I've mostly been arguing him in comparison to the corrupt establishment. 

However, I've said Trump was very ineffective for a large part of his presidency. That's no compliment. His original staffers at the white house were terrible. Trump made huge mistakes trying to extend his hands to other side early on and was backstabbed for it many times. I think Jared Kushner and Ivanka were poor influences and probably continue to be. I've disagreed with deals he's made and some foreign policy decisions. However, the good heavily outweighs the bad. 

Before Trump, before your exodus from the republican party, the idea of protecting our border was considered racist but at the same time republicans were supposed to be bastions of fiscal responsibility. 

Hey Bruiser, make sure you say "Thank you Trump" in your next post for helping republicans develop a spine regarding immigration. Without it, we're funding the entire worlds lower class and how fiscally responsible is that?


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

AlternateDemise said:


> I honestly stopped reading right here. First off his economic plan was to just do what Obama did but get rid of all of his environmentally friendly policies, which ended up not helping in the slightest. Second, cutting the corporate tax didn't bring companies back at all. It was a massive flop and didn't help the American people in the slightest.


Small business owners are counting their blessings. For years, America's most dedicated job creators — who account for two-thirds of all new U.S. jobs — have been drowning in red tape. According to a National Small Business Association (NSBA) survey, one-third of small business owners spend more than 80 hours a year meeting regulatory requirements. In their first year of operation, small business employers pay an average of $83,000 in regulatory costs just to remain compliant.



7 Reasons Manufacturers Are Returning to the US - ASME











10 Companies That Are Bringing Jobs Back to America


President Donald Trump started the trend with Carrier, and we’ve put together a list of 10 companies that are bringing jobs back to America.




investorplace.com


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

BruiserKC said:


> If Trump had nominated a transgender person for a position you would love it because Trump. And the stories about McCain were debunked. But you obviously hate the military while adoring a man who faked bone spurs to avoid military service.
> 
> Typical Trumpocrat with his head up his ass.


Trump made some bad appointments that hurt his agenda but he would never have nominated someone as mentally ill as Levine.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

BruiserKC said:


> Yes, Trump supporters would have cheered the move. They pointed to Grenell and said, “Look at everything Trump does for the LGBTQ community.” So don’t play stupid, although knowing you it’s probably not playing.











Log Cabin Republicans chair: LGBT Americans belong in Donald Trump's Republican Party


While Democrats take the lesbian and gay community for granted, Donald Trump's Republican Party is delivering real results.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

Hoolahoop33 said:


> That's just a shit comparison. South Korea, Japan, Australia, New Zealand and Taiwan have zero crossable land borders between them, so it was much easier for them to get cases under control, simply by enforcing isolation on all those who fly into those countries at the airport / banning flight from countries with a lot of cases. Vietnam is a bit different obviously, but all East Asian countries have had remarkable success in dealing with the Virus. China, Vietnam, Thailand etc. I think that has more to do with culture (compliance, wask wearing is done anyway, etc) and climate possibly too. The Trump administration actively chose to protect the economy by essentially taking no federal measures to protect against the virus instead leaving it to the states to decide. I personally think that was disastrous and I don't support that decision at all. Why not compare the results though to European countries for example or Canada. That would be a more honest reflection on how government policy can make a difference. Your comparisons don't help anybody and just make you look dishonest.
> 
> Also stop with the 'tRUMP' crap. It's so embarrassing. Just like anyone who refers to Obama as Obummer. cringe.




Phooey. Add Malaysia into the mix and you have a population that is 50% of the USA but amounts to no more than 8,000 deaths while we have over 400,000 thanks to the shit for brains we had as president. While it may be true that some are islands they are in far greater proximity to China which is allegedly the source for the plague. I realize that to many delusionals on the far right, their hero trump can do no wrong as he is the Chosen and the Messiah but all that's BS. Contrary to that delusionalism, the majority of Americans blame your hero and rightfully so:

Poll: Many Americans Blame Virus Crisis on US Government | Political News | US News


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

Sellex said:


> View attachment 96136






trump demanded the death penalty for the Central Park Five:














It has been conclusively proven they were innocent. To this day he has yet to make a retraction. Not only is he responsible for the death of five people in Washington DC, he nearly brought the death of five innocents in NYC.


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

overthehill said:


> trump demanded the death penalty for the Central Park Five:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saying Trump is responsible for 5 deaths in Washington is flimsy at best. 

Where's the blame on the trigger happy BLM immigrant that shot Ashley Babbit? 










How many lives were spared these past 4 years because we didn't have a brand new war to fight for the first time in how long?


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

if you really believe covid has killed 400k Americans, you should be banned from any adult discussion.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

MEMS said:


> if you really believe covid has killed 400k Americans, you should be banned from any adult discussion.




Responsibility goes to the top. When 2 Americans died from Ebola your heroes in the Fox network blamed Obama and said he should be forced to resign. This despite the fact that both died in Africa, not here and the fact that the disease never got into our shores thanks to Obama's preventive measures. By contrast, your friends in Fox defended trump throughout his inept regime.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

Biden orders negative tests for those entering the USA:


U.S. begins requiring negative Covid test for entry into the country - YouTube 


Again by contrast, an acquaintance of mine went to South Korea to visit some distant relatives and he was forced to quarantine for 14 days despite testing negative on the covid test. Despite its proximity to China and a population of 53 million, South Korea has only 1,300 covid deaths. Had the sh__t for brains president we had only taken these same measures the disease would never have spread there to the degree that it did.


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

overthehill said:


> Responsibility goes to the top. When 2 Americans died from Ebola your heroes in the Fox network blamed Obama and said he should be forced to resign. This despite the fact that both died in Africa, not here and the fact that the disease never got into our shores thanks to Obama's preventive measures. By contrast, your friends in Fox defended trump throughout his inept regime.


Fox reluctantly goes along with Trump for the ratings. Early on in Trump's campaign they were aligned with the Never Trumpers aka the republican establishment. They continued to have rabid globalist anti Trumpers throughout his presidency and even tried to do the 'moderate' turn a few weeks ago but that was met with disastrous lower ratings for them. 

Fox is the same side of the coin as CNN. No one should be valuing them or their positions.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

Sellex said:


> Where's the blame on the trigger happy BLM immigrant that shot Ashley Babbit?




Link showing BLM immigrant?

I only see:

Ashli Babbitt: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know | Heavy.com 
Ashley Babbit - Bing video


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

Sellex said:


> Fox reluctantly goes along with Trump for the ratings. Early on in Trump's campaign they were aligned with the Never Trumpers aka the republican establishment. They continued to have rabid globalist anti Trumpers throughout his presidency and even tried to do the 'moderate' turn a few weeks ago but that was met with disastrous lower ratings for them.
> 
> Fox is the same side of the coin as CNN. No one should be valuing them or their positions.



correction: they wiped his butt with the greatest enthusiasm imaginable, especially Lou Dobbs:


Dobbs defending trump - Bing 

Watch his Fox videos in which he kisses up to trump like butt wiping was going out of style.


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

overthehill said:


> correction: they wiped his butt with the greatest enthusiasm imaginable, especially Lou Dobbs:
> 
> 
> Dobbs defending trump - Bing
> ...


Did I make the claim everyone at Fox hates Trump? Fox definitely has some pro Trump heads, they also have a lot of anti Trump people, particularly their mid day line up. A far cry from what you are claiming/implying.



> Link showing BLM immigrant?
> 
> I only see:
> 
> ...


Sleuths figured it out by looking at his facebook. 










Here's a nice article on him.






THE BEST OF THE BEST: Diversity Hire Cop David Bailey Who Murdered Ashli Babbitt Was Hired With a Sole Bachelor’s Degree in Physical Education — HE RAKES IN OVER $120K A YEAR! – REDPILLED MEDIA







redpilled.ca





Apparently he threatened to kill Trump supporters repeatedly leading up to the presidential election on Facebook.

To top it off he was a diversity hire with a BA in physical education lol


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

So this Bailey is a federal agent on duty - sure clarifies things quite a bit.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

Sellex said:


> Fox definitely has some pro Trump heads, they also have a lot of anti Trump people, particularly their mid day line up. A far cry from what you are claiming/implying.




Fox has wiped his butt from Day One. The only criticism they made was that they debunked the horses___t myth that the votes were stolen. Because of that delusional reich wingers no longer love them so much.


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

overthehill said:


> So this Bailey is a federal agent on duty, not a member of BLM as alleged? Well, that clarifies things quite a lot.


Yeah he was a BLM diversity hire with a BA in physical education. He killed a Trump supporter after alluding to violent threats on facebook. People like these shouldn't be armed professionally.... but here we are, the establishment using them as human weapons.


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

overthehill said:


> Fox has wiped his butt from Day One. The only criticism they made was that they debunked the horses___t myth that the votes were stolen. Because of that delusional reich wingers no longer love them so much.


If you think that, you haven't been tuning in. Early on in the primary, Fox News trashed him. They only jumped on board when they realized their viewers weren't going to have it any other way. Same thing happened recently post election when Fox tried turning to anti Trumper establishment again. Their ratings cratered and now they are turning back towards Trump again. I guess it doesn't pay to be a 2nd rate CNN.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

overthehill said:


> Responsibility goes to the top. When 2 Americans died from Ebola your heroes in the Fox network blamed Obama and said he should be forced to resign. This despite the fact that both died in Africa, not here and the fact that the disease never got into our shores thanks to Obama's preventive measures. By contrast, your friends in Fox defended trump throughout his inept regime.


You have a bad memory my friend. The issue with Ebola was about people with symptoms being allowed to travel into and around the country. On that she H1N1 it was pure luck we avoided total disaster. Do your homework. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

overthehill said:


> Fox has wiped his butt from Day One. The only criticism they made was that they debunked the horses___t myth that the votes were stolen. Because of that delusional reich wingers no longer love them so much.


How did they de-bunk anything election related? Pretty sure they never did an investigation. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

Sellex said:


> Yeah he was a BLM diversity hire with a BA in physical education. He killed a Trump supporter after alluding to violent threats on facebook. People like these shouldn't be armed professionally.... but here we are, the establishment using them as human weapons.
> 
> View attachment 96464




The agency that hired him was under trump's control.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

overthehill said:


> Fox has wiped his butt from Day One. The only criticism they made was that they debunked the horses___t myth that the votes were stolen. Because of that delusional reich wingers no longer love them so much.


Daytime and weekend FOX has never wiped his butt. You're woefully uninformed if you didn't know that. Their top news anchor had always despised Trump. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

MEMS said:


> How did they de-bunk anything election related? Pretty sure they never did an investigation.
> 
> Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk



On the nightly news reports. They reported how Republican controlled courts routinely through out trump's appeals because no evidence was presented. They even used the term "baseless":


Fox News host debunks "baseless" Trump voter fraud claims amplified by his own colleagues (msn.com)


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

MEMS said:


> You have a bad memory my friend. The issue with Ebola was about people with symptoms being allowed to travel into and around the country. On that she H1N1 it was pure luck we avoided total disaster. Do your homework.
> 
> Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk



your heroes attacked Obama about ebola unlike their love of trump and his spreading of covid:


Fox News Coverage of Coronavirus vs. Ebola | NowThis - YouTube


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

overthehill said:


> The agency that hired him was under trump's control.


Which establishment swamp agency are you referring to?


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

overthehill said:


> your heroes attacked Obama about ebola unlike their love of trump and his spreading of covid:
> 
> 
> Fox News Coverage of Coronavirus vs. Ebola | NowThis - YouTube


Even though I don't care for Fox I kind of appreciate how much they send people like this douche into a giant frenzy just because they don't tow the CNN Drumph narratives.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

Sellex said:


> Which establishment swamp agency are you referring to?




see your own post:














"works at U.S. Federal government"


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

Sellex said:


> Even though I don't care for Fox I kind of appreciate how much they send people like this douche into a giant frenzy just because they don't tow the CNN Drumph narratives.




Anybody can readily see how those suckers at Fo卐 went into a frenzy over Obama even though he saved the country from Ebola while they wiped trump's ass during covid. How anyone can be so stupid as to vote for or defend that treasonous SOB is beyond all reason.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

overthehill said:


> On the nightly news reports. They reported how Republican controlled courts routinely through out trump's appeals because no evidence was presented. They even used the term "baseless":
> 
> 
> Fox News host debunks "baseless" Trump voter fraud claims amplified by his own colleagues (msn.com)


You've got some bad info. Do not blame you because this stuff is not easy to find. Here are some facts. 

-There are 81 court cases to date based on the 2020 election
-In 45 cases President Trump was the plaintiff
-In 34 cases President Trump is not the plaintiff
In 2 cases President Trump is the defendant
-In 72 cases illegal voting is alleged
-In ZERO of the 72 cases where illegal voting is alleged has evidence been allowed to be presented
-30 cases remain active

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

overthehill said:


> Anybody can readily see how those suckers at Fo卐 went into a frenzy over Obama even though he saved the country from Ebola while they wiped trump's ass during covid. How anyone can be so stupid as to vote for or defend that treasonous SOB is beyond all reason.


Open a history book man. Read about real Nazis. You're coming off as an ignorant and immature fool but comparing a news network to it. 

Every post you've made us dripping with uniformed, emotional hatred. I remember Democrats used to value intelligence and could debate like adults. That left 4 years ago and doesn't appear to be coming back. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

I love how super pro jewish fox news are apparently nazis now. What a world we live in.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

MEMS said:


> Open a history book man. Read about real Nazis. You're coming off as an ignorant and immature fool but comparing a news network to it.
> 
> Every post you've made us dripping with uniformed, emotional hatred. I remember Democrats used to value intelligence and could debate like adults. That left 4 years ago and doesn't appear to be coming back.
> 
> Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk




Don't bullshtttt buddy. Just go watch the videos I have linked to. Your heroes in Fox wipe tRUMP's ass despite his infinite failings while condemning Obama even though he saved us from Ebola. Your emotional and irrational love for trump is what makes you fail in your efforts to defend him. You need to understand this is not the Fox network here. This is an open forum. You want to be believed? Present evidence, not emotional nonsense. 

I have given you plenty of proof to make my point and can easily present more. Remember - those are videos from your own Fox network which spent years wiping trump's ass.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

MEMS said:


> You've got some bad info. Do not blame you because this stuff is not easy to find. Here are some facts.
> 
> -There are 81 court cases to date based on the 2020 election
> -In 45 cases President Trump was the plaintiff
> ...









Post-election lawsuits related to the 2020 United States presidential election - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org






Cases were dismissed for lack of evidence, failure to make a redressable case, or voluntarily withdrawn by Guiliani and the campaign.

You say 30 cases remain open? Name them. Give me a full docket for each. I have a law degree and am fully qualified to review and discuss the merits of each. 

I'll wait ...


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

overthehill said:


> Don't bullshtttt buddy. Just go watch the videos I have linked to. Your heroes in Fox wipe tRUMP's ass despite his infinite failings while condemning Obama even though he saved us from Ebola. Your emotional and irrational love for trump is what makes you fail in your efforts to defend him. You need to understand this is not the Fox network here. This is an open forum. You want to be believed? Present evidence, not emotional nonsense.
> 
> I have given you plenty of proof to make my point and can easily present more. Remember - those are videos from your own Fox network which spent years wiping trump's ass.


Me and that other dude have probably watched more Fox News than you. We know who they are rooting for and what their agenda is. We're educating you that they are not team Trump. They are team establishment R. There's a big difference. In fact, the establishment republicans want Trump gone. You're probably confused because Trump ran as an R and won their voter base by having better ideas. After that, establishment republicans were forced to adopt some of Trump's platform otherwise they have no voter base or in the case of fox news, no more viewers. Rest assured, the establishment wants Trump gone though.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

Sellex said:


> I love how super pro jewish fox news are apparently nazis now. What a world we live in.



CNN is even more pro Israel with people Jewish liberals like Larry King in it. Yet, the reich wing call them the Commie News Network and other such nonsense even though its reporting over the years has been patently unsympathetic to Palestinian issues.


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

overthehill said:


> CNN is even more pro Israel with people Jewish liberals like Larry King in it. Yet, the reich wing call them the Commie News Network and other such nonsense even though its reporting over the years has been patently unsympathetic to Palestinian issues.


I didn't know we were in a contest to point out which network is more jewish. We have 2 networks here that are ridiculously pro jewish and have tons of jewish personalities on them why does it matter which one is "even more pro Israel"? What kind of point are you trying to make? Not being jewish to the level of CNN is effectively being a nazi?


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

Sellex said:


> Me and that other dude have probably watched more Fox News than you. We know who they are rooting for and what their agenda is. We're educating you that they are not team Trump. They are team establishment R. There's a big difference. In fact, the establishment republicans want Trump gone. You're probably confused because Trump ran as an R and won their voter base by having better ideas. After that, establishment republicans were forced to adopt some of Trump's platform otherwise they have no voter base or in the case of fox news, no more viewers. Rest assured, the establishment wants Trump gone though.




I've been watching Fox since about 1987 or 1988 and watched it more than I do CNN and MSNBC combined. 

No doubt there are some establishment Republicans who want trump gone because he has divided the party. On the one hand you have those radical reichsters like the Three Percenters, Proud Boys, Boogaloo Bois and other such trash. Then on the other hand you have more patriotic folks like the Lincoln Project. Most radical movements come and go with the Tea Baggers being one such pathetic example - they criticized Obama up until the NOLA oil disaster. Then when Obama bailed out their sorry asses they stopped their protests and went home, probably to collect their welfare checks which they likely used as beer money. 

If trump remains a candidate in politics he will further split the Republicans thereby insuring more Democrat victories. In fact he may even start his own splinter group like the old Bull Moose Party of 1910-12. This would further strengthen the Dems. That's why many (though not all) mainstream Republicans want trump out of the running.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

Sellex said:


> I didn't know we were in a contest to point out which network is more jewish. We have 2 networks here that are ridiculously pro jewish and have tons of jewish personalities on them why does it matter which one is "even more pro Israel"? What kind of point are you trying to make? Not being jewish to the level of CNN is effectively being a nazi?



Well, actually you brought up the point about Jewishness and the media. I did not. But I did point out that CNN has been more criticized than has Fox even though it is not as biased or slanted as is the latter.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

overthehill said:


> Don't bullshtttt buddy. Just go watch the videos I have linked to. Your heroes in Fox wipe tRUMP's ass despite his infinite failings while condemning Obama even though he saved us from Ebola. Your emotional and irrational love for trump is what makes you fail in your efforts to defend him. You need to understand this is not the Fox network here. This is an open forum. You want to be believed? Present evidence, not emotional nonsense.
> 
> I have given you plenty of proof to make my point and can easily present more. Remember - those are videos from your own Fox network which spent years wiping trump's ass.


Care to list his infinite failings? Was it his success with the economy? His success in killing terrorists? His success in stopping and removing illegal immigrants? Was it his historic success for the black community? Was it his historic gains in the middle east? I dare you to give me an educated, adult level response to what he did wrong on those issues. Don't be scared. Don't post a link to some psychotic left wing rag. 

For 3 hours a night Fox is a cheerleader for Trump. There is nothing wrong with that. CNN and MSNBC spend 24 hrs cheerleading for the D party but you can't mentally handle those 3 hrs on Fox. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

overthehill said:


> Post-election lawsuits related to the 2020 United States presidential election - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ok you're a lawyer but don't know how to look this up. If you say so. 



http://wiseenergy.org/Energy/Election/2020_Election_Cases.htm



Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

overthehill said:


> I've been watching Fox since about 1987 or 1988 and watched it more than I do CNN and MSNBC combined.
> 
> No doubt there are some establishment Republicans who want trump gone because he has divided the party. On the one hand you have those radical reichsters like the Three Percenters, Proud Boys, Boogaloo Bois and other such trash. Then on the other hand you have more patriotic folks like the Lincoln Project. Most radical movements come and go with the Tea Baggers being one such pathetic example - they criticized Obama up until the NOLA oil disaster. Then when Obama bailed out their sorry asses they stopped their protests and went home, probably to collect their welfare checks which they likely used as beer money.
> 
> If trump remains a candidate in politics he will further split the Republicans thereby insuring more Democrat victories. In fact he may even start his own splinter group like the old Bull Moose Party of 1910-12. This would further strengthen the Dems. That's why many (though not all) mainstream Republicans want trump out of the running.


There's no putting the tooth paste back in the case when it comes to the republicans. 

Old republicans(and democrats for the matter) relied on establishment media to propagandize and censor for them. But the 99% got a taste of freedom with the internet where we've been debating ideas for a long time now - anyone with half a brain has come to the conclusion that Reaganite McCain and Mitt Romney type policies make no sense.... that is unless you look at them from the perspective that they are for the 1% betterment and not the 99%. And that older generation that was propagandized through television for so long are starting to die off too. 

You can see the establishment desperately trying to get back to that early 90's 'information control' state by standing by while all social media begins to censor Trump and any groups related to him, blaming him for an "insurrection" and trying to impeach. But if you didn't notice, it was only a few weeks ago Trump got the most votes ever for a republican. Trumps popularity isn't going anywhere. If not him, then someone will rise up and fill his niche. And I'm not referring to an establishment Marco Rubio or Mitt Romney type. 

Keeping the conservatives together as one unified group with Mitch McConnel and his cronies leading is pretty much the same as democrat rule. Those republicans are fucking losers. They've never conserved anything. So if the republicans don't win again in the near future, you can blame Mitch & friends for not supporting Trump and his policies more. Mitch decided to make an enemy out of the most popular person in his party. I suspect that will not bode well for the establishment republicans in future elections. But maybe we will get a new and better political party at the end of it all.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

MEMS said:


> Ha ok you're a lawyer but don't know how to look this up. If you say so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Have a law degree but only practiced taxation. Now retired. Just the same am qualified to read legal documents and found this:


_In truth, the request that the Court hold an evidentiary hearing before deciding the Motionto Dismiss represents a last-gasp effort to hijack a federal court for the same type of *circus-atmosphere* proceeding, as the nation witnessed a few days ago in a Michigan legislative hearing.For all the reasons Governor Evers explains in both his Motion to Dismiss and his brief in opposition to Plaintiff’s motion for injunctive relief, none of these witnesses has a shred of credibility ..._



That was a month ago. Still waiting for the "proof" claimed.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

MEMS said:


> Care to list his infinite failings? Was it his success with the economy? His success in killing terrorists? His success in stopping and removing illegal immigrants? Was it his historic success for the black community? Was it his historic gains in the middle east? I dare you to give me an educated, adult level response to what he did wrong on those issues. Don't be scared. Don't post a link to some psychotic left wing rag.
> 
> For 3 hours a night Fox is a cheerleader for Trump. There is nothing wrong with that. CNN and MSNBC spend 24 hrs cheerleading for the D party but you can't mentally handle those 3 hrs on Fox.
> 
> Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk



worse economy since the Great Depression:









Trump to leave office with the worst jobs record since Herbert Hoover


The number of employed Americans fell by 3 million during Trump's time in office.




fortune.com






Fortune ~ a pro business source


illegal immigrants?

Obama sent back more. Remember when he was called the deporter in chief?



historic gains in the Middle East?

Which ones? Obama won. in fact he killed more people than did Bush



killing terrorists? 

which one? Soleimaini? He was killed while fighting against ISIS









Why Iraqis Are Worried About an Islamic State Resurgence After Soleimani's Death


As the conflict between the U.S. and Iran simmers, there is a mounting fear within Iraq of an Islamic State comeback




time.com













There's a winner from the US-Iran crisis, and it's ISIS


A U.S.-led coalition, which has been operating in Iraq to fight ISIS, announced it would be suspending most operations against the terrorist group.




www.cnbc.com







ISIS and other American enemies rejoiced at his death



tRUMP and blacks?

The same hater who demanded the death penalty for the Central Park Five even though they are innocent.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

overthehill said:


> Have a law degree but only practiced taxation. Now retired. Just the same am qualified to read legal documents and found this:
> 
> 
> _In truth, the request that the Court hold an evidentiary hearing before deciding the Motionto Dismiss represents a last-gasp effort to hijack a federal court for the same type of *circus-atmosphere* proceeding, as the nation witnessed a few days ago in a Michigan legislative hearing.For all the reasons Governor Evers explains in both his Motion to Dismiss and his brief in opposition to Plaintiff’s motion for injunctive relief, none of these witnesses has a shred of credibility ..._
> ...


That doesn't sound biased at all. The hearings from the states with issues are all available on YouTube. You're free to watch with an open mind. The cases are compelling enough that the SC should have taken it on but apparently Roberts pushed back in fear of stirring up more political violence from the left. 

The one you can't dispute is that constitutionally it was illegal for states to change voting laws without an official vote by the state legislatures. If you don't think it's suspicious that even those were ignored by the SC then you are not interested in discussing any of this for real. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

overthehill said:


> worse economy since the Great Depression:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is so damn dishonest. You're going to take his economic record after the virus? You don't want to have a real debate. You wouldn't stand a chance. 

Abraham accord. Look it up. 

Al Baghdadi killed by US special ops. Solemani killed by a US precision air strike. 

Central Park 5 was almost 40 years ago. No modern day president has ever come close to doing what he did for the black community. Opportunity zones led to historic job creation, school choice giving low income children a chance at a good education, 1st step act saving minorities from the heavy handed sentences made possible by our current (fake) POTUS AND VPOTUS ironically, long term funding for HBCUs. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

MEMS said:


> This is so damn dishonest. You're going to take his economic record after the virus? You don't want to have a real debate. You wouldn't stand a chance.
> 
> Abraham accord. Look it up.
> 
> ...


He's posting lots of dishonest talking points. Like, yes, technically Obama did deport a lot of people but that was stat padded by having a wide open border, catching people, throwing them back in Mexico, calling that a deportation only for them to do the same thing the next day and calling that another deportation. 

High deportation #s don't mean much when you willingly leave the border wide open. Instead, Trump made efforts to shore up border security and remove statewide illegal immigrant offenders.


----------



## Hoolahoop33 (Nov 21, 2016)

overthehill said:


> Phooey. Add Malaysia into the mix and you have a population that is 50% of the USA but amounts to no more than 8,000 deaths while we have over 400,000 thanks to the shit for brains we had as president. While it may be true that some are islands they are in far greater proximity to China which is allegedly the source for the plague. I realize that to many delusionals on the far right, their hero trump can do no wrong as he is the Chosen and the Messiah but all that's BS. Contrary to that delusionalism, the majority of Americans blame your hero and rightfully so:
> 
> Poll: Many Americans Blame Virus Crisis on US Government | Political News | US News


How is he my hero lol?

I just said that I agree the US government's response was weak. However, that doesn't change the fact that your case study was weak too. You are only using islands or countries in South East Asia, completely different situations than the US. Proximity is not important in the 21st century - but having zero land borders will always be important. Again compare the stats to that of European countries. How did they do in comparison? That's a genuine question. Or even Latin America. Did they use different measures or take similar approaches (such as in Brazil.)


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

Gotta credit tRUMP for one thing: he promised to make America first and he did in one important respect. 

The USA has only 4% of the world's population but has 25% of the world's covid deaths. Thus, the idiot-in-chief achieved his goal of making America First.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

Hoolahoop33 said:


> How is he my hero lol?
> 
> I just said that I agree the US government's response was weak. However, that doesn't change the fact that your case study was weak too. You are only using islands or countries in South East Asia, completely different situations than the US. Proximity is not important in the 21st century - but having zero land borders will always be important. Again compare the stats to that of European countries. How did they do in comparison? That's a genuine question. Or even Latin America. Did they use different measures or take similar approaches (such as in Brazil.)



Why compare the USA to Europe when a comparison to Canada is far more appropriate: same distance, same land mass, same political atmosphere. Yet, Canada's covid deaths are far smaller. One tenth (1/10) the population but one fortieth (1/40) the amount of covid deaths. We were stuck with trump_stupid as president. Canadians have liberal Trudeau. Far more intelligent leadership. Small wonder why they have such fewer deaths.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

One last point re the economy >

*2020 was the worst year for economic growth since the Second World War*
Source: *Washington Post*

The U.S. economy shrank by 3.5 percent last year as the novel coronavirus upended American business and households, making 2020 the worst year for U.S. economic growth since the depths of the Great Recession. Economic growth rose more slowly from October to December, compared to the previous quarter, according to the Bureau of Economic Analysis.

It is the first time the economy has contracted for the year since 2009, when Gross Domestic Product shrank by 2.5 percent during the depths of the Great Recession. "There has been a broad recovery, but economically speaking, we're not out of the woods yet," said Ben Herzon, executive director at IHS Markit.

This is the last GDP report from former president Donald Trump's tenure. _Until the pandemic, Trump was on track for an economic record that put him near the middle of the pack among recent presidents_. But the covid-19 crisis has ensured that he is likely to have overseen the slowest economic growth of any president in the period since the Second World War.

Economic chaos reigned in 2020. In the second quarter, gross domestic product contracted at the fastest quarterly rate ever for the United States, as the pandemic walloped workers and businesses and kept millions from leaving their homes. Then, in the third quarter, GDP soared at a record pace as parts of the economy reopened and businesses brought workers back onto their payrolls.

Read more: https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2021/01/28/gdp-2020-economy-recession/



Some right wingers pretend he was making this into the greatest economy, ever. No basis for that claim whatsoever as other presidents generated more economic growth. But the plague whose proliferation he caused screwed the economy and he needs to take responsibility for that.


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

Hoolahoop33 said:


> *How is he my hero lol?*
> 
> I just said that I agree the US government's response was weak. However, that doesn't change the fact that your case study was weak too. You are only using islands or countries in South East Asia, completely different situations than the US. Proximity is not important in the 21st century - but having zero land borders will always be important. Again compare the stats to that of European countries. How did they do in comparison? That's a genuine question. Or even Latin America. Did they use different measures or take similar approaches (such as in Brazil.)


They say this about everyone that doesn't tow the MSM lines because they are indoctrinated to think a certain way. They portray you as the enemy, either extremely and completely ignorant or that you deeply desire racism in America. What's insidious about the left in particular is they greatly utilize comedy in media to push these incredible divisions which end up playing out between family and friends in personal lives. Compare this to a nationalistic right wing society where the family unit is encouraged and strengthened. Which sounds like the better system?


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

Sellex said:


> They say this about everyone that doesn't tow the MSM lines because they are indoctrinated to think a certain way. They portray you as the enemy, either extremely and completely ignorant or that you deeply desire racism in America. What's insidious about the left in particular is they greatly utilize comedy in media to push these incredible divisions which end up playing out between family and friends in personal lives. Compare this to a nationalistic right wing society where the family unit is encouraged and strengthened. Which sounds like the better system?



The left promotes racism?

Right wing heroine Marjorie Taylor Greene thinks white people who voted for Obama are really the racists, and she also thinks 9/11 happened during Obama's presidency. Marjorie has no business being anywhere near Congress. 


Christopher Bouzy on Twitter: "Yikes!!! Marjorie Taylor Greene thinks white people who voted for Obama are really the racists, and she also thinks 9/11 happened during Obama's presidency. Marjorie has no business being anywhere near Congress. https://t.co/OIoOGqBXnH" / Twitter 



She is so stupid that she believes Obama is responsible for 9/11, is a Muslim, brought in Muslim terrorists. This is what the Republicans believe to be political rationalism and principle. 


Oh but wait - there's more.

Right wing delusional Rudy Ghoulianus blames Washington DC, not on tRUMP, but on Antifa, the Lincoln Project, and even on some anti trump reich wing radicals:


Rudy Giuliani Feebly Blames Trump Insurrection on the Lincoln Project and Antifa | News Corpse 


Three weeks after Donald Trump sent his seditionist hordes to assault the United States Congress, he and his confederates in the Republican Party and right-wing press are *continuing their cowardly and dishonest evasion of responsibility*. They assert that the American people should just _“move on”_ and forget about the treasonous storming of the Capitol that killed five people, injured scores of others, and defiled democracy. 


Chief among the Trump apologists is Rudy Giuliani, Trump’s addled attorney who can’t even represent him because *he’s also likely to be indicted*. Giuliani was interviewed on Steve Bannon’s radio show where he demonstrated why no one in their right mind would hire him as their lawyer. He sought to dismiss the charges against Trump by pointing his bony finger of blame toward others and constructing a thoroughly fictional scenario for which he provided zero evidence. His babbling led to this exchange with a rather baffled Bannon:



> *Giuliani:* The biggest problems were caused by Antifa. That’s where the shooting took place. That was surrounded by all Antifa people. So how can he be held responsible for a whole thing that was planned days before he was gonna speak, that has a mixture of people that hate him and people that support him.
> *Bannon:* But who’s the guy working with the Lincoln Project?
> *Giuliani:* I don’t know if I can reveal his name because we have that from anonymous sources. But he worked in the past for Romney.
> *Bannon:* Okay, hang on for a second. This is why we’re getting blown up all the time. You can’t throw a charge out there like that and then say I got a double-secret probation guy that I can’t mention, but he worked for Romney and worked for the Lincoln Project.








Once again as when liar trump made his court cases, he was challenged to name sources and to present evidence for his loony claims. As always, he could not produce a shred of evidence. 

These two refugees from the nut house are typical examples of today's irrational empty headed right wing.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Nothing more racist than a white liberal. Just look at how they treat black conservatives. Vile. 

"Poor kids are just as bright as white kids"

"YOU AIN'T BLACK"

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

MEMS said:


> Nothing more racist than a white liberal. Just look at how they treat black conservatives. Vile.
> 
> "Poor kids are just as bright as white kids"
> 
> ...




How about the way Donny Dump treats innocent blacks wrongly convicted of attempted murder and calling for their execution?


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

Contrasting views. One rational, the other a republican trump supporter:


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

^^ This.

I disagree with AOC on many political positions, but I can reasonably expect her to come up with numbers to support her policy positions to convince me. MTG is just a crazy Karen whose only comeback is play the victim card on any issue. The anti-establishment mascots for the future of either party is so starkly different in quality right now it is laughable.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

overthehill said:


> How about the way Donny Dump treats innocent blacks wrongly convicted of attempted murder and calling for their execution?


You want to compare records on how senile Joe treats the black community to the way President Trump did in 4 years? You do not want to go there. 

But you keep bringing up one incident from almost 40 years ago. Meanwhile I can rattle off a handful of racist comments from that crooked SOB Biden has said in very recent memory. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

MEMS said:


> You want to compare records on how senile Joe treats the black community to the way President Trump did in 4 years? You do not want to go there.
> 
> But you keep bringing up one incident from almost 40 years ago. Meanwhile I can rattle off a handful of racist comments from that crooked SOB Biden has said in very recent memory.
> 
> Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


Trump’s racist comments and actions have continued for 50 years.

His casinos suffered big fines for treatment of black and Hispanic employees, like moving them off the floor when big-time gamblers came who hated blacks and Hispanics.

Attacking the Mohawk tribe and accusing them of criminal activities when they wanted to build casinos that would compete with his.

During the campaign, calling for a ban on all Muslims entering the country. 

Pulling the birther stunt on VP Harris, suggesting she is not an American citizen and ineligible to be VP.

And so on. He has a track record going back 50 years of racist rhetoric and actions. It’s a pattern.

Now, Biden has said stupid stuff in the past, but he has learned and evolved. His “You vote for Trump, you ain’t black” was stupid but he was trying to make the point that for blacks that a vote for Trump went against their own self-interests.

Now, as far as Biden’s “three strikes” law, it was a well-intentioned law back then. It was a different time. We wanted tougher crime laws. To me, if you break the law you should be punished. Unfortunately it had more severe repercussions for the black community as a whole. At least Biden has publicly admitted it. But a law like that if adjusted and tweaked could still work and be consistent across the board with everyone.

At least he isn’t like Trump, who released hundreds of murderers and sex offenders and called it prison reform. Some of them have reoffended and are back in the system. Some of his more famous pardons are people that should still be in prison. Alice Johnson wasn’t a victim, she willingly worked with a drug cartel that led to the deaths of hundreds of innocent people. Former Illinois governor Blagojevich basically offered to sell Obama’s vacated Senate seat to the highest bidder. I certainly wouldn’t have let either one of them out early.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

BruiserKC said:


> Trump’s racist comments and actions have continued for 50 years.
> 
> During the campaign, calling for a ban on all Muslims entering the country.
> 
> ...


I deleted the idiotic garbage not worth my time. 

He never suggested anything like that about Kamala. He heard some well respected law professor had suggested it and upon hearing about it said it was interesting. He didn't suggest it. Lie

That's a bad lie about Muslims that anyone with half a brain can dispute. Terrorist hotbeds.... Not Muslims. If he wanted to ban Muslims, leaving the biggest Muslim nations off the list was an odd choice. Lie. 

Biden has done NOTHING for the black community but spew racist bullshit and stoke racism for 40 years. I was very clear on what Trump did in just 4 years. You can see it a few posts up and it's not debatable. 

Name all the re-offenders released from the 1st step act. You need to back that claim up with specific examples after all your lying left you unable to trust. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

MEMS said:


> You want to compare records on how senile Joe treats the black community to the way President Trump did in 4 years? You do not want to go there.
> 
> But you keep bringing up one incident from almost 40 years ago. Meanwhile I can rattle off a handful of racist comments from that crooked SOB Biden has said in very recent memory.
> 
> Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk




You forgot about how your hero tRUMP referred to Haiti, parts of Central America, and Africa as "sh___thole" nations. Or how about his racist comments re Army Captain Humayun Khan and that particular Gold Star family. Your hero also made a racist comment about Judge Gonzalo Curiel's Mexican heritage. Previously he referred to Mexicans as ''criminals and rapists". The list goes on and on. 

Had that been Biden your fellow delusional right wingers would have a field day talking about it.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

overthehill said:


> You forgot about how your hero tRUMP referred to Haiti, parts of Central America, and Africa as "sh___thole" nations. Or how about his racist comments re Army Captain Humayun Khan and that particular Gold Star family. Your hero also made a racist comment about Judge Gonzalo Curiel's Mexican heritage. Previously he referred to Mexicans as ''criminals and rapists". The list goes on and on.
> 
> Had that been Biden your fellow delusional right wingers would have a field day talking about it.


You're lying again. You could get away lying to dumb liberals but not here with me. He never said that about Mexicans. Either you're lazy and really don't know or you do know and are just dishonest and will spin anything to fit some stupid narrative you want to be true. 

And let's be honest, those are shithole nations. He shouldn't have said that but he wasn't wrong. And that isn't racist. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Isn't it ironic how the resident libs, who care so much about minorities and especially the black community, are mentally unable to either grasp or acknowledge the historically positive things that happened in the last 4 years? There is a reason President Trump got the highest black vote of any R in 40 years. It's sad that your hatred of your political enemy comes before positive gains for Americans. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

MEMS said:


> I deleted the idiotic garbage not worth my time.
> 
> He never suggested anything like that about Kamala. He heard some well respected law professor had suggested it and upon hearing about it said it was interesting. He didn't suggest it. Lie
> 
> ...


Of course you would ignore actual Trump racism. Here is his call for all Muslims to be banned.






The First Step Act didn’t do what it intended.



Redirect Notice



The research is out there. Tucker Carlson said the First Step Act wasn’t a good idea for who it released.

But a typical liberal Trumpocrat will never believe anything. How dare I offend Dear Leader.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

BruiserKC said:


> Of course you would ignore actual Trump racism. Here is his call for all Muslims to be banned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That video is intentionally edited. C'mon... How do you leave out what he said before that? More dishonesty. 

And it sounds like your issue with the first step act is with Barr and the DOJ. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

overthehill said:


> *The left promotes racism?*
> 
> Right wing heroine Marjorie Taylor Greene thinks white people who voted for Obama are really the racists, and she also thinks 9/11 happened during Obama's presidency. Marjorie has no business being anywhere near Congress.
> 
> ...


Actually what I was referring to is that the left enforces racial divide of America. Black vs white, etc..... Funny coincidence how all this shit is mum once Biden is president now. I guess we solved racism. But that'll just be until the next non establishment president gets back into office again - if that ever happens with the voter fraud apparatus they have at this point. 

What a system. Even if these fucks lose an election and look at the way they subvert the nation until they get it back under control. 

Pushing racial upheaval to the point of riots
Blaming a pandemic that came from china
Fucking with the stimulus checks
Countless baseless allegations about treason
Heavy handed censorship in all forms of media

And the cherry on top is voter fraud because even with all the above, Trump had the 2nd most votes ever casted for a presidential candidate(more than Obama 2016). Worst of all, they got blowhards like this guy I'm responding to cheering this all on. America is fucked.


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

overthehill said:


> You forgot about how your hero tRUMP referred to Haiti, parts of Central America, and Africa as "sh___thole" nations. Or how about his racist comments re Army Captain Humayun Khan and that particular Gold Star family. Your hero also made a racist comment about Judge Gonzalo Curiel's Mexican heritage. Previously he referred to Mexicans as ''criminals and rapists". The list goes on and on.
> 
> Had that been Biden your fellow delusional right wingers would have a field day talking about it.


There are tons of shit hole nations in Africa, Haiti being one of them. You wouldn't want to live there. Everyone knows this. You obviously just bring shit up like this because you think it hurts Trump. The rest of your post is the same dishonest drivel.


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

BruiserKC said:


> Of course you would ignore actual Trump racism. Here is his call for all Muslims to be banned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mass Media isn't reporting the whole truth.

There is no "Muslim visa ban". There are bans from certain Muslim countries like Iran - countries that have a lot of people who want to kill us for just being Americans. Indonesia also has a Muslim majority population and is not part of this ban.

It is also incorrect to call it a ban. People can still obtain waivers for certain circumstances. Clearly this isn't a blanket ban.

Another interesting point is that this travel "ban" was instituted by Obama, and simply renewed by Trump. The exact same countries Barry's DHS picked out were also targeted by Trump's administration.

But it's all Donnie's fault, right?


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

MEMS said:


> That video is intentionally edited. C'mon... How do you leave out what he said before that? More dishonesty.
> 
> And it sounds like your issue with the first step act is with Barr and the DOJ.
> 
> Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


He stated it during the campaign. In fact, he used it in a commercial proudly. So why would his own campaign then put that statement out there in their own commercial promoting their guy? At the 0:30-0:45 is where you see it. 






Of course, Trump in his true beta fashion, wussed out later. He walked it back which led to...



Sellex said:


> Mass Media isn't reporting the whole truth.
> 
> There is no "Muslim visa ban". There are bans from certain Muslim countries like Iran - countries that have a lot of people who want to kill us for just being Americans. Indonesia also has a Muslim majority population and is not part of this ban.
> 
> ...


...the initial ban on Muslims from the aforementioned countries from Obama’s terrorist bans. Later, he added more countries so eventually most of the Muslim world was banned from arriving. 

Do you and MEMS take turns on top?


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

Sellex said:


> There are tons of shit hole nations in Africa, Haiti being one of them. You wouldn't want to live there. Everyone knows this. You obviously just bring shit up like this because you think it hurts Trump. The rest of your post is the same dishonest drivel.



Obviously you are criticizing because you have lost the debate. Thanks for your admission. For the future, try to make substantive commentary and back up your comments with facts. I know that is difficult for those of you on the far right given your propensity to attack and to express so much emotionalisms.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

MEMS said:


> You're lying again. You could get away lying to dumb liberals but not here with me. He never said that about Mexicans. Either you're lazy and really don't know or you do know and are just dishonest and will spin anything to fit some stupid narrative you want to be true.
> 
> And let's be honest, those are shithole nations. He shouldn't have said that but he wasn't wrong. And that isn't racist.
> 
> Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk




Anyone can easily look up the links on youtube. But hell, it's a free country. If you persist in living in your world of right wing delusionalism, so be it. Remember, your hero lost and it's because of his incompetence, stupidity, and constant lies. If he was as great as you delusionals believe, he would have won. Today he is living off a fat pension you are paying for. Congratulations.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

Sellex said:


> Actually what I was referring to is that the left enforces racial divide of America. Black vs white, etc..... Funny coincidence how all this shit is mum once Biden is president now. I guess we solved racism. But that'll just be until the next non establishment president gets back into office again - if that ever happens with the voter fraud apparatus they have at this point.
> 
> What a system. Even if these fucks lose an election and look at the way they subvert the nation until they get it back under control.
> 
> ...






Baloney. Whoever said racism is over now that Biden is president? Did you dream that up while on a drug trip? Yeah America is fucked. That is, whenever a republican is in the White Wash House. Compare the Clinton-Obama years: record job creation, no Katrina or NOLA oil disaster, and at least we had some health care. Your republican heroes allow the World Trade Center to be destroyed, we get disasters in NOLA, we get wars overseas, the Capitol is attacked in a treasonous insurrection, and now we get the Donny plague that kills more Americans than did Hitler.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

overthehill said:


> Anyone can easily look up the links on youtube. But hell, it's a free country. If you persist in living in your world of right wing delusionalism, so be it. Remember, your hero lost and it's because of his incompetence, stupidity, and constant lies. If he was as great as you delusionals believe, he would have won. Today he is living off a fat pension you are paying for. Congratulations.


No you look up the links and you show me when he said Mexicans are rapists and murderers. You won't find it. He made a factual statement that some of the illegal aliens that come across the border are rapists and murderers and traffickers and drug mules. You're welcome to dispute that is you can....

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

typical right wing bigoted tRUMP supporters who appeared at the treasonous insurrection in Washington DC:














^ this means "6 million {Jews} weren't enough"














^ Dixie flag - this flag symbolizes slavery and the death of over 600,000 Americans in the 1860s















^ tRUMP supporter openly applauds Auschwitz death camps and call it "freedom"




All this and yet the right wingers in their delusionalism ascribe their racialist hate towards libs or Dems.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

Compare these bigoted and treasonous right wing America haters to the patriotic and peace loving BLM:


*Black Lives Matter movement nominated for Nobel peace prize*
Norwegian MP cites global impact of BLM in raising awareness and consciousness of racial injustice










Black Lives Matter movement nominated for Nobel peace prize


Norwegian MP cites global impact of BLM in raising awareness and consciousness of racial injustice




www.theguardian.com






The Black Lives Matter movement has been nominated for the 2021 Nobel peace prize for the way its call for systemic change has spread around the world.
In his nomination papers, the Norwegian MP Petter Eide said the movement had forced countries outside the US to grapple with racism within their own societies.

“I find that one of the key challenges we have seen in America, but also in Europe and Asia, is the kind of increasing conflict based on inequality,” Eide said. “Black Lives Matter has become a very important worldwide movement to fight racial injustice.
“They have had a tremendous achievement in raising global awareness and consciousness about racial injustice.”
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...ve-traders-and-colonialists-removed-across-uk










Eide, who has previously nominated human rights activists from Russia and China for the prize, said one other thing that impressed him about the Black Lives Matter movement was the way “they have been able to mobilise people from all groups of society, not just African-Americans, not just oppressed people, it has been a broad movement, in a way which has been different from their predecessors.”
The Black Lives Matter movement was co-founded in 2013 by Alicia Garza, Patrisse Cullors and Opal Tometi in response to the acquittal in the US of the man who shot Trayvon Martin. It gained wider recognition in 2014 following protests over the deaths of Michael Brown and Eric Garner, and was the wellspring of a series of global protests in 2020 following the deaths of George Floyd and Breonna Taylor.
Nominations for the Nobel peace prize are accepted from any politician serving at a national level, and they are allowed just 2,000 words to state their case. The deadline for this year’s submission is 1 February, and by the end of March the committee prepares a shortlist. The winner is chosen in October and the award ceremony is scheduled for 10 December. There were more than 300 nominations for last year’s award, which was ultimately won by the World Food Programme.
The committee awarded the WFP because it wanted to “turn the eyes of the world to the millions of people who suffer from or face the threat of hunger”, but perhaps the most high profile nomination last year was for former US president Donald Trump.
Trump was nominated for a second time by another Norwegian MP, Christian Tybring-Gjedde. The far-right MP cited Trump’s role in normalising relations between Israel and the United Arab Emirates under the Abraham Accords, although Eide said Tybring-Gjedde had “a little difficulty defending that nomination” after the Capitol riot of 6 January when a pro-Trump mob stormed the US Congress buildings and five people died.








Petter Eide, who has nominated the Black Lives Matter movement for the Nobel peace prize. Photograph: Peter Mydske/Peter Mydske/Norwegian Parliament
Eide, however, said he didn’t want his nomination for Black Lives Matter to be seen as a comment on domestic US politics. And he dismissed criticism from rightwing voices that the group had been behind violence in US cities. “Studies have shown that most of the demonstrations organised by Black Lives Matter have been peaceful,” he said. “Of course there have been incidents, but most of them have been caused by the activities of either the police or counter-protestors.”
Data assembled by the Armed Conflict Location and Event Data project in September 2020 showed that 93% of Black Lives Matter demonstrations involved no serious harm to people or property.
The 61-year-old politician, who has represented the Socialist Left party in parliament since 2017, cited precedents of the Oslo-based Nobel prize committee recognising the battle against racism. Albert Luthuli and Nelson Mandela received the prize in 1960 and 1993 respectively for advocating against racial discrimination in South Africa, and Martin Luther King was awarded the prize for non-violent resistance against racism in the US in 1964. Mandela shared his award with FW de Klerk, the man who ordered the ANC leader’s release from prison.
“There is actually a tradition for doing this,” Eide said. “It’s a strong linkage between antiracism movements and peace, and a recognition that without this kind of justice, there will be no peace and stability in the society.”
His written nomination concludes: *“Awarding the peace prize to Black Lives Matter, as the strongest global force against racial injustice, will send a powerful message that peace is founded on equality, solidarity and human rights, and that all countries must respect those basic principles.”



Such principles are the very antithesis of everything tRUMP and his supporters stand for. *


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

overthehill said:


> typical right wing bigoted tRUMP supporters who appeared at the treasonous insurrection in Washington DC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Imagine if I picked apart individual Biden or libertarian supporters and what I could drum up.


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

BruiserKC said:


> He stated it during the campaign. In fact, he used it in a commercial proudly. So why would his own campaign then put that statement out there in their own commercial promoting their guy? At the 0:30-0:45 is where you see it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not true. Again, like I pointed out, nations like Indonesia/Malayasia weren't banned. How much offense did you take when Obama did the original order? Let me guess, you only throw a bitch fit when Trump does it.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Sellex said:


> Not true. Again, like I pointed out, nations like Indonesia/Malayasia weren't banned. How much offense did you take when Obama did the original order? Let me guess, you only throw a bitch fit when Trump does it.





https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.washingtonpost.com/world/2021/01/25/trump-muslim-ban-legacy-biden/%3foutputType=amp



Now you are just being stupid just to be stupid. Most doesn’t mean all. You proved my point. And Obama’s bans were placed for the purpose of security. Trump chose to emphasize the Muslim portion of them being Muslim majority countries. He added other nations with large Muslim populations like Nigeria. 

And Obama is what gave us Trump. For people like me, Obama’s policies weren’t working. We had a chance at real change, until morons like yourself decided to throw a tantrum and vote for someone who was completely unqualified to hold the office. And no, I wasn’t voting for Trump’s good personal family friend Hillary either.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

Sellex said:


> Imagine if I picked apart individual Biden or libertarian supporters and what I could drum up.




tRUMP cultists are funnier:


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

The party identifying with Qanon has no leg to stand to ridicule others or complain about extremism from opposing views. Freaking cultists.


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

BruiserKC said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.washingtonpost.com/world/2021/01/25/trump-muslim-ban-legacy-biden/%3foutputType=amp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If your argument when Obama banned some muslim country is national security and when Trump does it its racism you are just a partisan mess. 

I'd love to know which swamp monster you support to bring "real change".


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

FriedTofu said:


> The party identifying with Qanon has no leg to stand to ridicule others or complain about extremism from opposing views. Freaking cultists.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Sellex said:


> If your argument when Obama banned some muslim country is national security and when Trump does it its racism you are just a partisan mess.
> 
> I'd love to know which swamp monster you support to bring "real change".


You need to read. I have been one of Obama’s harshest critics here for years. But, considering Trump openly stated during the campaign he was in favor of a ban of all Muslims and then used Obama’s travel ban as cover to institute it, one can easily put two and two together. 

But of course liberal Trumpocrats are too stupid to read and are never critical of him not surprised.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Sellex said:


> He's literally the only one that got to such a high level while having the corrupt establishment hate him. While he wasn't super effective in getting all his agenda done, because of all the swamp monsters around him, I appreciate that he's the only one trying. What other option is there?


How about WORKING with the people that he's supposed to get on his side in the first place? How about rather than go out and publicly insult them on a regular basis, all while pretend that half the country doesn't matter because they didn't vote for him, how about he just pretend for once at any point during his presidency, that he's actually putting forth the effort to build a better America for ALL Americans?



Sellex said:


> Supporting the corruption that wants to exploit our common citizen? If someone else better comes along that can get immigration under control, stop horrible trade deals and do the rest of the things to protect us from globalist vultures, I'll support them. But to do this is extremely hard because.... number one... you need to be able to bank roll yourself like Trump did and number two.... why would anyone do this in the future now when we know these elections are rigged now?


First off, the election wasn't rigged. Stop being an idiot. The Democrats didn't rig the election to give Biden the win, and they sure hell didn't need to in the first place. Trump was never able to get a 50% approval rating at any point during his entire presidency. The very idea that this historically unpopular president (who couldn't even get the popular vote win against another historically unpopular candidate in Hiilary) only lost due to fraud is not only an insult to my and everyone else who have common sense intelligence, it's a slap in the face to our country. It's making us look like the ass clowns of the world, and for the past four years, we have been, because we had one as our President. It's on par with claiming the Holocaust never happened, and that Evolution isn't real, and that Rob Schneider is a good actor. There are entire textbooks that could be made about how fucking stupid it is to still believe this happened. Everything points to the fact that it didn't.

Second, fuck right off with this logic. Do not even pretend that those three things you mentioned are decent reasons to support Trump. Trump's solution to immigration control was to build a wall that wouldn't have even solved the main reason illegal immigrants get into this country in the first place (and not to mention they would have just adapted to there being a wall because hey, guess what? People don't normally give up at the slightest inconvenience like Trump did during his time as President). His trade deals nonsense only ended up hurting America even more than the Trade deals he was criticizing in the first place. Globalist vultures? Do you even know what globalism means? Don't try to pretend that you had sound reasoning for supporting Trump in the first place. You didn't have it four years ago and you don't have it now. You are part of a cult. There is no logic on your end. 



Sellex said:


> To be a populist anti establishment candidate in 2024 you'd have to be willing to lose billions, have your reputation dragged through the mud by the establishment propaganda machine and then have to deal with vote rigging at the end of it all. I don't see any point.


Or, you could also just get thousands of people killed, tank the economy, play golf all the time and lie all the time. But sure, let's pretend like Trump gives any ounce of a shit about any of the things you just mentioned. 



Sellex said:


> Number three, even if a populist ruler wins election again, we saw how fruitless it was with things like an establishment senate/congress doing the elites bidding along with establishment judges that have all been appointed and empowered by swamp monsters.


Yeah, we saw how fruitless it was. And you want to know why? Because Trump doesn't know what the fuck he's doing.

The problem wasn't the congress. The problem was that you idiots elected an incompetent buffoon as your president. The fact that you didn't expect this is hilarious. While everyone else was freaking out about all the changes Trump was going to make when he first became President, I was laughing my ass off because despite the fact he had a majority house AND senate, he was going to be so bad at his job that he couldn't even get any major legislation passed.

And I was almost right. He did in fact manage to get his precious tax cuts passed. And they were a tremendous failure.



Sellex said:


> So to sum it all up.... when people who supported Trump see Trump's failures it doesn't mean that we abandon the goals.


No, you just blame everyone else for it not happening.



Sellex said:


> Building a wall is always a worthy cause


No it's not. It's an idiotic idea that stupid people like you soaked up because you don't know any better. 



Sellex said:


> We just need to figure out new ways to get it done now and it's time to point our attention on the people that did not allow the will of the public to happen - Our anti america swampy elites that derive benefits in different ways from flooding us with foreigners while the 99%er suffers.


Those anti-american elites are not the ones who stormed the capital on January 6th. Those anti-american elites are not the ones who claimed our election system was rigged, fraud, and straight up bullshit all while having no proof to back up those claims. The only un-american person here is you. You continue to sit here and pretend as if thousands of people dying and our economy crumbling while Trump sat back and did nothing about it isn't a bad thing because "OMG HE WANTED TO BUILD A WALL". You are a disgrace to our country, and you are the reason the rest of the world still laughs at us. And they will continue to laugh at us because no matter what we do going forward, they will always be able to throw "you morons elected a tv show host with multiple bankruptcies as your president" right at our faces. And we can't deny it because it actually happened. And it's all thanks to idiots like you.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

tRUMP_stupid built part of his wall along the Mexican border but he forgot to put one along the Canadian border. In his bigotry the moron in chief forgot to exclude European and other illegals such as draft dodgers from Russia and Israel who moved to NYC by the thousands over the years. Go to Coney Island in Brooklyn, NY and there are dozens of store front signs in Russian or Hebrew with many of those people not being able to speak a word of English. The government never arrests any of them or makes any attempt to deport them. As always, it applies a double standard to illegals by taking the dark ones and kicking them around and shipping them away while allowing the white ones to stay and prosper. Being a New Yorker, tRUMP knows that better than anyone but is too crooked to do anything about it.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

MEMS said:


> if you really believe covid has killed 400k Americans, you should be banned from any adult discussion.


If you really _don't_ believe covid has killed 400k Americans, you should be banned from any adult discussion.

Fixed that for you, ace.


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

AlternateDemise said:


> How about WORKING with the people that he's supposed to get on his side in the first place? How about rather than go out and publicly insult them on a regular basis, all while pretend that half the country doesn't matter because they didn't vote for him, how about he just pretend for once at any point during his presidency, that he's actually putting forth the effort to build a better America for ALL Americans?


What makes you think that wasn't a constant effort? You sound deluded to the fact that our establishment doesn't prioritize the common citizen. They have donors and investors to look out for. 



> First off, the election wasn't rigged. Stop being an idiot. The Democrats didn't rig the election to give Biden the win, and they sure hell didn't need to in the first place. Trump was never able to get a 50% approval rating at any point during his entire presidency. The very idea that this historically unpopular president (who couldn't even get the popular vote win against another historically unpopular candidate in Hiilary) only lost due to fraud is not only an insult to my and everyone else who have common sense intelligence, it's a slap in the face to our country. It's making us look like the ass clowns of the world, and for the past four years, we have been, because we had one as our President. It's on par with claiming the Holocaust never happened, and that Evolution isn't real, and that Rob Schneider is a good actor. There are entire textbooks that could be made about how fucking stupid it is to still believe this happened. Everything points to the fact that it didn't.


Get over your Drumph syndrome. Trump was and still is wildly popular. He just got the 2nd most votes in history. More than 2012 Obama, more than 2016 Trump. You should stop listening to globalist and establishment propaganda that tries to shame america for attempting to be more nationalist. "Oh my God some Euro without freedom of speech thinks Trump is crude! What ever will we do!"



> Second, fuck right off with this logic. Do not even pretend that those three things you mentioned are decent reasons to support Trump. Trump's solution to immigration control was to build a wall that wouldn't have even solved the main reason illegal immigrants get into this country in the first place (and not to mention they would have just adapted to there being a wall because hey, guess what? People don't normally give up at the slightest inconvenience like Trump did during his time as President). His trade deals nonsense only ended up hurting America even more than the Trade deals he was criticizing in the first place. Globalist vultures? Do you even know what globalism means? Don't try to pretend that you had sound reasoning for supporting Trump in the first place. You didn't have it four years ago and you don't have it now. You are part of a cult. There is no logic on your end.


The reason for the wall is the same reason you need doors on your house. A more sophisticated burglar can get by a locked door, however you just make it easy for them if you leave the door unlocked and opened. 

Do you also leave money around unprotected? There's lots of different ways thieves can take your money... doesn't mean you just want to leave your money in the unprotected and unattended. 



> The problem wasn't the congress. The problem was that you idiots elected an incompetent buffoon as your president. The fact that you didn't expect this is hilarious. While everyone else was freaking out about all the changes Trump was going to make when he first became President, I was laughing my ass off because despite the fact he had a majority house AND senate, he was going to be so bad at his job that he couldn't even get any major legislation passed.


Without Trump, Nancy and Mitch tell the American public $600 is the best they can do and there's no one to challenge them. 



> Those anti-american elites are not the ones who stormed the capital on January 6th. Those anti-american elites are not the ones who claimed our election system was rigged, fraud, and straight up bullshit all while having no proof to back up those claims. The only un-american person here is you. You continue to sit here and pretend as if thousands of people dying and our economy crumbling while Trump sat back and did nothing about it isn't a bad thing because "OMG HE WANTED TO BUILD A WALL". You are a disgrace to our country, and you are the reason the rest of the world still laughs at us. And they will continue to laugh at us because no matter what we do going forward, they will always be able to throw "you morons elected a tv show host with multiple bankruptcies as your president" right at our faces. And we can't deny it because it actually happened. And it's all thanks to idiots like you.


You're overly concerned about what other people think about us. The rest of the world desires to exploit America via big lobby groups and banking. Get it through your head that they don't have our best interests at heart and stop caring about that useless stuff.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Strike Force said:


> If you really _don't_ believe covid has killed 400k Americans, you should be banned from any adult discussion.
> 
> Fixed that for you, ace.


If you did the minimum.... MINIMUM research on hospitals you'd see how ridiculous that number is. Intellectually lazy. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

MEMS said:


> If you did the minimum.... MINIMUM research on hospitals you'd see how ridiculous that number is. Intellectually lazy.
> 
> Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


Intellectually lazy? Nope. Even if it’s killed half the number people claim, that’s still enough for me. May nature do its magical dance with you, little one. I wonder which outcome the crowd is rooting for?


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Sellex said:


> What makes you think that wasn't a constant effort? You sound deluded to the fact that our establishment doesn't prioritize the common citizen. They have donors and investors to look out for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mitt Romney got more votes than Ronald Reagan. Only imbeciles think that number matters.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Strike Force said:


> Mitt Romney got more votes than Ronald Reagan. Only imbeciles think that number matters.


Mitt’s election was 30 years after Reagan.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

MEMS said:


> Mitt’s election was 30 years after Reagan.


And you’ve missed the point completely. ALL of the top vote getters in presidential elections are very recent. It’s a meaningless metric for anyone that can think.


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

Strike Force said:


> And you’ve missed the point completely. ALL of the top vote getters in presidential elections are very recent. It’s a meaningless metric for anyone that can think.


Yeah but you didn't do the math and it's making you come off like an asshole. Adjust for population inflation and these still amount to the highest popularity ever.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Sellex said:


> Yeah but you didn't do the math and it's making you come off like an asshole. Adjust for population inflation and these still amount to the highest popularity ever.


If you want to think of it that way, then I guess Biden deserves some credit for being far and away the most popular president ever. Good for him, I guess.


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

Strike Force said:


> If you want to think of it that way, then I guess Biden deserves some credit for being far and away the most popular president ever. Good for him, I guess.


I mean he said it himself, they had the most advanced voter fraud system in place. Kudos.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CGvy_n2g-Yz/


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Strike Force said:


> And you’ve missed the point completely. ALL of the top vote getters in presidential elections are very recent. It’s a meaningless metric for anyone that can think.


Yup you're right. Comparing a 30 year difference in population is no different than a 4 year difference. Holy crap. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

MEMS said:


> Yup you're right. Comparing a 30 year difference in population is no different than a 4 year difference. Holy crap.
> 
> Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


Yup you're right. Comparing vote counts as the population increases makes SO much sense. Holy crap.


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

Which Virginians were dumb enough to vote for this administration?


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

I will just leave this here. 



https://uploads.disquscdn.com/images/09e2be5daf92387e0f03bd97b329186c6989fc369e171a11955e3b944ae21e2a.jpg


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

BruiserKC said:


> I will just leave this here.
> 
> 
> 
> https://uploads.disquscdn.com/images/09e2be5daf92387e0f03bd97b329186c6989fc369e171a11955e3b944ae21e2a.jpg


I know. When are republicans going to go back to open borders, losing to liberals on every issue and middle eastern wars for Israel already?


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

BruiserKC said:


> I will just leave this here.
> 
> 
> 
> https://uploads.disquscdn.com/images/09e2be5daf92387e0f03bd97b329186c6989fc369e171a11955e3b944ae21e2a.jpg




From Lincoln Project ~ the intelligent part of the republican party:


The Lincoln Project on Twitter: "You did this, Kevin McCarthy. https://t.co/ux8OjIFzfD" / Twitter


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Sellex said:


> From Lincoln Project ~ the intelligent part of the republican party:
> 
> 
> The Lincoln Project on Twitter: "You did this, Kevin McCarthy. https://t.co/ux8OjIFzfD" / Twitter


What the Republican Party is no longer is conservative. I quit the GOP when Trump came along. The party decided that they didn’t want folks like me who stood for fiscal responsibility, personal responsibility, and morals. I haven’t changed, I just no longer have a political home. 



Sellex said:


> I know. When are republicans going to go back to open borders, losing to liberals on every issue and middle eastern wars for Israel already?


Trump is the very definition of RINO, you cultist rube.

Trump: lifelong NY liberal degenerate democrat conman and donor to Clintons, Pelosi, Schumer, Reid, Rangel, John Kerry, Terry McAuliffe, Rahm Emanuel, Joe Biden, Kamala Harris (and more), who became a republican at age 70 to run for prez against his good personal family friend Hillary, while still holding and promoting all of his lifetime core leftist beliefs, and who did more socialism, more gun control, more Planned Parenthood funding than Obama = the very definition of RINO. But you folks think he walks on water. 

No wonder conman Donnie loves the poorly educated. Which means he adores you. 
Cultist rube.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Sellex said:


> What makes you think that wasn't a constant effort? You sound deluded to the fact that our establishment doesn't prioritize the common citizen. They have donors and investors to look out for.


It WASN'T a constant effort. Trump made it clear time and time again how he felt about the Democrats. He made that clear before he even became president. You can't use the logic "the establishment was always against Trump" when for one thing, that wasn't true, and for another, Trump made it very clear he was against them from the start. This is once again choosing to blame everyone else except for Trump, when in reality Trump has only himself to blame.



Sellex said:


> Get over your Drumph syndrome. Trump was and still is wildly popular.


No he's not.



Sellex said:


> He just got the 2nd most votes in history. More than 2012 Obama, more than 2016 Trump.


And yet he still lost the election. By 7 million votes. With all the nonsense you are spouting about "second most votes in history, more than bla bla bla", you don't even bother mentioning that the total vote amount he got still accounted for only 47% of the total vote share. Do you understand how low that is? Hilary Clinton, who lost in 2016, had a higher voter percentage than Trump did by an entire point. Mitt Romney, the guy who lost to Obama in 2012, had a higher vote percentage. The last guy who didn't have a higher vote percentage on the Republican side? John McCain, and guess what? That's only because he went up against Obama in 2008, who had record breaking support among the Democratic fanbase at the time and had the highest voter amount in history at that point.

Pointing out Trump's vote total doesn't help your point at all. If anything it just shows how incredibly short sighted you are. The fact that you think him having the second highest vote total of all time in what was the largest voter turnout by a sizeable margin to date in an election he still lost by a decent amount tells me you horribly lack critical thinking skills. You think it's a sign of his popularity. It's a sign of how much the American people hated him. An incumbent President almost always has the advantage in a Presidential election. They're very hard to unseat.

And yet Biden beat him by 7 million votes while campaigning from his basement. That's not a guy who is widely popular.



Sellex said:


> You should stop listening to globalist and establishment propaganda that tries to shame america for attempting to be more nationalist. "Oh my God some Euro without freedom of speech thinks Trump is crude! What ever will we do!"


We weren't trying to be more nationalist. You weren't trying to be more anything. You didn't think about anything of the sort because voting for Trump requires that you don't think at all.

And I will absolutely listen to what other countries have to say. Those are our allies. We work with them on key issues that we depend on. You should absolutely want America to come across as competent. That doesn't mean pandering to their demands. But it also doesn't mean making ourselves look like idiots. I guess that's something people like you thrive on so of course you'd be in favor of that.



Sellex said:


> The reason for the wall is the same reason you need doors on your house. A more sophisticated burglar can get by a locked door, however you just make it easy for them if you leave the door unlocked and opened.


That is the dumbest fucking thing I've ever heard. First off going through the door of someone's house to commit burglary is the most common way someone will break in. Climbing the border fence isn't the most common way people come into America illegally. In fact most illegal immigrants don't even come in illegally. They come in on Visas that eventually expire, and then just don't leave. Keep in mind by the way, that makes up the MAJORITY of illegal immigrants.

Building the wall only solves a minor portion of the problem. And guess what? Most of those illegal immigrants would just find a different way to get in. The border wall is completely pointless. It's a waste of time, money, and it's laughable that we actually went through a government shutdown over it.



Sellex said:


> Do you also leave money around unprotected? There's lots of different ways thieves can take your money... doesn't mean you just want to leave your money in the unprotected and unattended.


No, I don't. I do the thing that will be the most likely method of preventing it from being stolen. Building a wall isn't the most effective way to handle illegal immigration. And all signs point to it not even working in the end because, once again, illegal immigrants can just find ways around it, something you yourself pointed out before. Your idiotic lock on the door analogy? Remember that? You literally just got done saying it a minute ago.

The whole point of building the wall is to stop illegal immigration. These were Trump's own words. If said wall isn't going to stop illegal immigration, then why the hell would you bother doing it? Do you not understand how stupid that is?



Sellex said:


> Without Trump, Nancy and Mitch tell the American public $600 is the best they can do and there's no one to challenge them.


We are without Trump. And guess what? Negotiations are currently under way to get stimulus checks over $1000 to the American people. And not to mention, Trump eventually caved in and signed off on the $600 anyways, so your point is completely incorrect. $600 WAS all we got. Do you even read what you type out loud before posting it? 



Sellex said:


> You're overly concerned about what other people think about us. The rest of the world desires to exploit America via big lobby groups and banking. Get it through your head that they don't have our best interests at heart and stop caring about that useless stuff.


Why the hell do you care if they don't have our best interests at heart? Donald Trump made it perfectly clear from day one that he didn't have our best interests at heart and yet you are here acting like he was the greatest thing ever. This is, once again, why people don't take Trump supporters seriously. You don't think these things that you say through because whatever criticisms you are giving to anyone else, including other countries, can be directly applied to Trump. The rest of the world tried to exploit America? Guess what. Trump exploited America to get himself elected so he can have power and can avoid all the legal issues that were mounting up against him. The rest of the world likes to take advantage of America? Trump took advantage of his own fanbase by knowing they would stupidly believe his voter fraud claims and would donate millions of dollars to him so he can pay for all the legal fees that went into fighting something he knew didn't exist. You want me to stop caring about useless stuff? You're still here caring about a fucking wall that wouldn't even solve the problem of illegal immigration.

I have an idea for you. How about rather than blindly defend Trump, you make an argument that actually has logic to it and is based on facts. You know, things that are happening in the real world. Maybe use your brain before typing? These are just basic things that can help you get through everyday life.


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

AlternateDemise said:


> It WASN'T a constant effort. Trump made it clear time and time again how he felt about the Democrats. He made that clear before he even became president. You can't use the logic "the establishment was always against Trump" when for one thing, that wasn't true, and for another, Trump made it very clear he was against them from the start. This is once again choosing to blame everyone else except for Trump, when in reality Trump has only himself to blame.


That's how he felt about the democrats because they are obstructionists and anti America. Despite that, he constantly went into discussions and meetings in good faith. 

Do you remember that time Trump brought the media into a meeting with Pelosi and Schumer about the spending budget and all they could do is stutter around and agree with Trump "lets do it", only to walk shit back later? 

Democrats never even tried working with Trump in good faith. Vice versa not true. 



> And yet he still lost the election. By 7 million votes. With all the nonsense you are spouting about "second most votes in history, more than bla bla bla", you don't even bother mentioning that the total vote amount he got still accounted for only 47% of the total vote share. Do you understand how low that is? Hilary Clinton, who lost in 2016, had a higher voter percentage than Trump did by an entire point. Mitt Romney, the guy who lost to Obama in 2012, had a higher vote percentage. The last guy who didn't have a higher vote percentage on the Republican side? John McCain, and guess what? That's only because he went up against Obama in 2008, who had record breaking support among the Democratic fanbase at the time and had the highest voter amount in history at that point.


Despite allegedly losing the popular vote, he's still wildly influential. Easily the most influential republican still.



> Pointing out Trump's vote total doesn't help your point at all. If anything it just shows how incredibly short sighted you are. The fact that you think him having the second highest vote total of all time in what was the largest voter turnout by a sizeable margin to date in an election he still lost by a decent amount tells me you horribly lack critical thinking skills. You think it's a sign of his popularity. It's a sign of how much the American people hated him. An incumbent President almost always has the advantage in a Presidential election. They're very hard to unseat.


You're right I did see how much the establishment hated Trump. They pumped out propaganda like crazy to influence the dumb masses. Heavy handed CCP-esque all over social media.



> That is the dumbest fucking thing I've ever heard. First off going through the door of someone's house to commit burglary is the most common way someone will break in. Climbing the border fence isn't the most common way people come into America illegally. In fact most illegal immigrants don't even come in illegally. They come in on Visas that eventually expire, and then just don't leave. Keep in mind by the way, that makes up the MAJORITY of illegal immigrants.


Truth is you need to do a few things to keep yourself safe.

You need doors that lock. You need a police around you help you if shit goes wrong. An alarm system doesn't hurt either.

All of this stuff TOGETHER helps stop burglaries just like a wall COMBINED with ICE/border patrol and a few other things are needed to stop illegal immigrants.

But if you leave the door wide open, there's not much point to even try the other stuff. 



> And yet Biden beat him by 7 million votes while campaigning from his basement. That's not a guy who is widely popular.


Well, allegedly.



> And I will absolutely listen to what other countries have to say. Those are our allies. We work with them on key issues that we depend on. You should absolutely want America to come across as competent. That doesn't mean pandering to their demands. But it also doesn't mean making ourselves look like idiots. I guess that's something people like you thrive on so of course you'd be in favor of that.


The EU is largely bought off by the CCP at the moment. So you're basically dancing to the tune of anti american communists when you try to live up to their standard. And it's as dumb and fucking geeky as trying to be the cool kid in High School. Grow up.



> We are without Trump. And guess what? Negotiations are currently under way to get stimulus checks over $1000 to the American people. And not to mention, Trump eventually caved in and signed off on the $600 anyways, so your point is completely incorrect. $600 WAS all we got. Do you even read what you type out loud before posting it?


$600 was supposed to be a down payment for $2000. If the rest of the $1400 doesn't get delivered, try blaming the establishment democrat in office that campaign promised to get it out quickly and has so far failed to do so. 



> Why the hell do you care if they don't have our best interests at heart? Donald Trump made it perfectly clear from day one that he didn't have our best interests at heart and yet you are here acting like he was the greatest thing ever. This is, once again, why people don't take Trump supporters seriously. You don't think these things that you say through because whatever criticisms you are giving to anyone else, including other countries, can be directly applied to Trump. The rest of the world tried to exploit America? Guess what. Trump exploited America to get himself elected so he can have power and can avoid all the legal issues that were mounting up against him. The rest of the world likes to take advantage of America? Trump took advantage of his own fanbase by knowing they would stupidly believe his voter fraud claims and would donate millions of dollars to him so he can pay for all the legal fees that went into fighting something he knew didn't exist. You want me to stop caring about useless stuff? You're still here caring about a fucking wall that wouldn't even solve the problem of illegal immigration.
> 
> I have an idea for you. How about rather than blindly defend Trump, you make an argument that actually has logic to it and is based on facts. You know, things that are happening in the real world. Maybe use your brain before typing? These are just basic things that can help you get through everyday life.


Why do I care if democrats don't have our best interests at heart? lol? I like Trump because he had quite a few policies that served the American people. The policies were different from regular establishment and Trump himself caused a lot of trouble personally for the establishment. I love that shit. Not the fake kind from people like Bernie that end up empowering people like the Clintons.


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

BruiserKC said:


> Trump: lifelong NY liberal degenerate democrat conman and donor to Clintons, Pelosi, Schumer, Reid, Rangel, John Kerry, Terry McAuliffe, Rahm Emanuel, Joe Biden, Kamala Harris (and more), who became a republican at age 70 to run for prez against his good personal family friend Hillary, while still holding and promoting all of his lifetime core leftist beliefs, and who did more socialism, more gun control, more Planned Parenthood funding than Obama = the very definition of RINO. But you folks think he walks on water.
> 
> No wonder conman Donnie loves the poorly educated. Which means he adores you.
> Cultist rube.


Ever notice how the corrupt establishment people you named fucking hate Trump's guts and pulled out the kitchen sink to try and beat him? If Trump was so good for things like gun control and planned parenthood, things they want, what's the issue for them?

You're the one that ends up empowering the swamp monsters.

Who do you imagine is going to save you and your fake republican values? This guy who is buddies with Nancy Pelosi?










The reality is, no one is around to run interference on their crooked elite politics anymore where they tell the public $600 is the best we can do and not a dollar more.


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

A PG Attitude said:


> Fact is a lot of African Americans are still living in poverty because the deck has been stacked against them from the day they were born. As a white person I know for a fact my life has been easier by default than the majority of black people born at the same time as me simply because I'm white and while that may not be my fault it's important to recognise it rather than feeling like blm is trying to oppress you. White people are not oppressed.



no one is oppressed in america these days! a black person living in america has it a whole hell of a lot better than a chinaman living in china! yes there is still racism in this country but NOT aimed at the people you think... its more asians, i mean shit, YG made a fucking song directing his fans to rob chinese americans because "they dont got bank accounts".. when you see shit like that not being reprimanded, but karens always lose their job, how the hell are black folks oppressed in america today?!


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Sellex said:


> Ever notice how the corrupt establishment people you named fucking hate Trump's guts and pulled out the kitchen sink to try and beat him? If Trump was so good for things like gun control and planned parenthood, things they want, what's the issue for them?
> 
> You're the one that ends up empowering the swamp monsters.
> 
> ...


Here we go, back to the stimulus checks issue again. Trump had opportunities to get a second stimulus check but during the summer said we are spending too much money. In October he blew up negotiations. It wasn’t until the deed was done and an agreement was reached in December that he said $600 wasn’t enough. He could have said something sooner but didn’t. He could have vetoed the aid package but didn’t. That’s his own fault.


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

overthehill said:


> From Lincoln Project ~ the intelligent part of the republican party:
> 
> 
> The Lincoln Project on Twitter: "You did this, Kevin McCarthy. https://t.co/ux8OjIFzfD" / Twitter



augh!! i hate them guys more than i do liberals... they were perfectly fine getting million people killed in iraq over a lie cause dubya wanted to impress daddy, but God fucking forbid Trump tweet "classlessly"


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Sellex said:


> That's how he felt about the democrats because they are obstructionists and anti America. Despite that, he constantly went into discussions and meetings in good faith.


Of course he went to the meetings. He didn't have a choice. It doesn't matter if he had good faith or not. Why would anyone, let alone Democrats, want to help Trump with anything after constantly getting bad mouthed by him and after he straight up acknowledges that he doesn't care about them? You still want to sit here and pretend they were the problem? 



Sellex said:


> Do you remember that time Trump brought the media into a meeting with Pelosi and Schumer about the spending budget and all they could do is stutter around and agree with Trump "lets do it", only to walk shit back later?


Yeah, and you want to know why they did that? Because Trump chose to leave out important details in said meeting that ended up making them back out of the deal. This is one of Trump's favorite things to do, which is called manipulate stupid people like yourself. 



Sellex said:


> Democrats never even tried working with Trump in good faith. Vice versa not true.


We can go back and forth on this all day long. The fact of the matter is, they absolutely did and on top of that, they weren't the ones constantly shit talking him. 



Sellex said:


> Despite allegedly losing the popular vote, he's still wildly influential. Easily the most influential republican still.


Influential and popular are two entirely different things. Being an influential person isn't always a good thing. Hitler is a perfect example of this. 



Sellex said:


> You're right I did see how much the establishment hated Trump. They pumped out propaganda like crazy to influence the dumb masses. Heavy handed CCP-esque all over social media.


Like what? Covid being like the flu? The election was rigged? We built the greatest economy ever? A wall will solve all of our problems? Obamacare will be repealed easily?

Oh wait that was all Trump.



Sellex said:


> Truth is you need to do a few things to keep yourself safe.
> 
> You need doors that lock. You need a police around you help you if shit goes wrong. An alarm system doesn't hurt either.


You're just hurting your argument the more you explain this. 



Sellex said:


> All of this stuff TOGETHER helps stop burglaries just like a wall COMBINED with ICE/border patrol and a few other things are needed to stop illegal immigrants. But if you leave the door wide open, there's not much point to even try the other stuff.


You just straight up stated why the wall argument doesn't work here.

If the wall isn't solving the main reason as to why illegal immigrants are able to get into the country, then it's not only not needed, but it's completely unnecessary. Better border control and a full on border fence will do just fine in protecting the border. They've already proven to be effective. Once again, the biggest issue behind illegal immigration are people who come in legally and then their visas expire. You're trying to find justifiable reasons to having a wall built and none of them make sense. A better analogy would be when you invite someone in and then they refuse to leave after they've overstayed their welcome. At that point, having a lock on that door doesn't exactly help much now does it?



Sellex said:


> Well, allegedly.


No, not allegedly. It happened. It's all right there for you to see. Multiple recounts in key states have happened and in some of them, Biden ended up getting even more votes. Stop being a moron. 



Sellex said:


> The EU is largely bought off by the CCP at the moment. So you're basically dancing to the tune of anti american communists when you try to live up to their standard. And it's as dumb and fucking geeky as trying to be the cool kid in High School. Grow up.


I didn't say anything about living up to their standard. I'm talking about presenting us as not being a bunch of fucking morons. There is a huge difference. 



Sellex said:


> $600 was supposed to be a down payment for $2000. If the rest of the $1400 doesn't get delivered, try blaming the establishment democrat in office that campaign promised to get it out quickly and has so far failed to do so.


Biden never promised to get it out quickly. He acknowledged multiple times that it would take a while. At this point you're just making shit up. 



Sellex said:


> Why do I care if democrats don't have our best interests at heart? lol? I like Trump because he had quite a few policies that served the American people. The policies were different from regular establishment and Trump himself caused a lot of trouble personally for the establishment. I love that shit. Not the fake kind from people like Bernie that end up empowering people like the Clintons.


Just so I'm clear, you prefer someone who says fuck you to the establishment, which has clearly caused a LOT of problems like, you know, shit not getting done when it was needed, over someone who actually takes action when needed and actually has the people's best interest at heart?

This is why people can't take Trump supporters seriously.


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

AlternateDemise said:


> Of course he went to the meetings. He didn't have a choice. It doesn't matter if he had good faith or not. Why would anyone, let alone Democrats, want to help Trump with anything after constantly getting bad mouthed by him and after he straight up acknowledges that he doesn't care about them? You still want to sit here and pretend they were the problem?


Because our elected leaders are supposed to set aside their differences to come to agreements for the welfare of the public. I can't believe I have to explain this. Unfortunately our establishment particularly our democrats takes the viewpoint you do where they see it as more valuable to gum up the works and try to score partisan political points instead of working in the interests of everyone.



> Yeah, and you want to know why they did that? Because Trump chose to leave out important details in said meeting that ended up making them back out of the deal. This is one of Trump's favorite things to do, which is called manipulate stupid people like yourself.


Oh Trump was leaving out important details huh? What stopped them from bringing them up? They were stammering fools because they got caught off guard and didn't have any prepared evasion tactic that was media friendly.




> Influential and popular are two entirely different things. Being an influential person isn't always a good thing. Hitler is a perfect example of this.


Trump is influential going forward, if he wants to be, and wildly popular. Dude fills up stadiums of adoring fans - I think it's hard to argue the guy isn't popular.



> You just straight up stated why the wall argument doesn't work here.
> 
> If the wall isn't solving the main reason as to why illegal immigrants are able to get into the country, then it's not only not needed, but it's completely unnecessary. Better border control and a full on border fence will do just fine in protecting the border. They've already proven to be effective. Once again, the biggest issue behind illegal immigration are people who come in legally and then their visas expire. You're trying to find justifiable reasons to having a wall built and none of them make sense. A better analogy would be when you invite someone in and then they refuse to leave after they've overstayed their welcome. At that point, having a lock on that door doesn't exactly help much now does it?


There's no point in investing in a fancy alarm system if your front door is permanently wide open.



> No, not allegedly. It happened. It's all right there for you to see. Multiple recounts in key states have happened and in some of them, Biden ended up getting even more votes. Stop being a moron.


87.55 MB folder on MEGA


Ratcliffe - Views on Intelligence Community Election Security Analysis

Intelligence analysts downplayed Chinese election influence to avoid supporting Trump policies, inspector finds

DOJ Researcher Releases Study Indicating Massive Election Fraud in Georgia and Pennsylvania - Tennessee Star






Trump lawyers claim 1,500+ dead voters cast ballots, 40,000 voted twice in Nevada election

In 2020, Vote Fraud Claims Were Not 'Baseless'

4 Takeaways From the Michigan Senate’s Election Fraud Hearing

https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2020/dec/1/witnesses-tell-michigan-senate-panel-widespread-vo/c

Reports Of Election Fraud Are Piling Up In Michigan. What’s Going On?

Tech Expert Shocks GA Election Fraud Hearing With News He 'Got Into' Voting System With WiFi

Georgia Governor Changes Tune After Trump Lawyers Present Troubling Video of Alleged Fraud

Mathematician Bobby Piton Finds More Than 500,000 Unique Last Names in Pennsylvania: 'Sophisticated State Actor Was Able to Optimize Desired Outcome'

Mark Levin Details How Democrats in Pennsylvania Changed the Rules on Election Fraud

More Election Fraud Evidence: Pennsylvania Has More Than 521,000 ‘Phantom Voters’

Sworn Affidavits From Nevada & Michigan Detail Massive Voter Fraud — Details - Geller Report News

You can chew on all that for a while.



> Biden never promised to get it out quickly. He acknowledged multiple times that it would take a while. At this point you're just making shit up.


Making stuff up huh?









Biden’s Final Pitch To Georgia: Vote Blue And $2,000 Checks Will ‘Go Out The Door Immediately’


The Republican-controlled Senate blocked legislation that would have sent out $2,000 direct payments to Americans last month.




www.forbes.com





"A day before Georgians head to the polls to decide control of the Senate, President-elect Joe Biden sought to cast the election as a choice between immediate stimulus relief or months of gridlock, promising that victory by Raphael Warnock and Jon Ossoff would mean $2,000 stimulus checks would be sent out “*immediately*.” "

Apology when?

This is the typical democrat "promise the world" then deliver shit. They've been doing it to the black community especially for decades.

Now there's debate on the $2000 number. Hah.



> Just so I'm clear, you prefer someone who says fuck you to the establishment, which has clearly caused a LOT of problems like, you know, shit not getting done when it was needed, over someone who actually takes action when needed and actually has the people's best interest at heart?
> 
> This is why people can't take Trump supporters seriously.


It would be in the publics best interest to excise the establishment. Short term instability for the chance to build something not so corrupt for future generations. "Can't take Trump supporters seriously" yet this is literally what our founding fathers told us had to be done. That patriots would have to rise up eventually against a corrupt elite and it might not be pretty. See everyone knows our establishment is corrupt. Most people actually agree on that. The difference comes from people like you who are too weak willed to do anything about it. And if we all take the position for long enough its our children who suffer.


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

BruiserKC said:


> Here we go, back to the stimulus checks issue again. Trump had opportunities to get a second stimulus check but during the summer said we are spending too much money. In October he blew up negotiations. It wasn’t until the deed was done and an agreement was reached in December that he said $600 wasn’t enough. He could have said something sooner but didn’t. He could have vetoed the aid package but didn’t. That’s his own fault.


You saw the result of negotiations. When Nancy and Mitch come together to create a spending bill they tell you $600 is the best they can do for the American public. 

Both the establishment republicans and democrats want other things they want before that extra $1400 to the American public. You aren't a priority for them. They actually have disdain for and hate you.

The president doesn't come up with the spending bill. That's not his job. He signs off on it after it's acceptable and completed. They presented him with a bill that had $600 when they were ready in December and it was unacceptable.

Have you considered that the establishment played politics in delaying the spending bill and making sure Trump didn't get a win(which would have been great for the American people) before the election?


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

jroc72191 said:


> augh!! i hate them guys more than i do liberals... they were perfectly fine getting million people killed in iraq over a lie cause dubya wanted to impress daddy, but God fucking forbid Trump tweet "classlessly"


Those poor fools think those wildly corrupt neocons will take over the party again. But like I say, you can't put the tooth paste back in the container once its out. I doubt most of those politicians win reelection again when they are up for it. Everyone knows how awful they are now.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Sellex said:


> You saw the result of negotiations. When Nancy and Mitch come together to create a spending bill they tell you $600 is the best they can do for the American public.
> 
> Both the establishment republicans and democrats want other things they want before that extra $1400 to the American public. You aren't a priority for them. They actually have disdain for and hate you.
> 
> ...





Sellex said:


> Those poor fools think those wildly corrupt neocons will take over the party again. But like I say, you can't put the tooth paste back in the container once its out. I doubt most of those politicians win reelection again when they are up for it. Everyone knows how awful they are now.


Trump could have vetoed it if it wasn’t acceptable. He could have said, “I’m not signing this because I feel it doesn’t give the American people what it needs at this time.” They made the effort to get $2000 checks but Moscow Mitch said no. Trump had plenty of opportunity to do it before the election. They slow walked stimulus talks but were happy to push through a Supreme Court Justice in record time. Even after the election Trump pouted and golfed. 

Perhaps Trump could have done his job and he might have been re-elected. Instead he screwed himself over. For all your railings on the matriarch of the Clinton crime family, her good personal family friend and donor didn’t work out so well as president. 

As for government not looking out for us, this is why I am a conservative. Big government doesn’t work. I have learned to take care of myself and my family. The government should only take care of the basics outlined in the Constitution and leave the rest to us. What liberal Trumpocrats like you want is worse. You want big government to work only for you and to hell with those that don’t think like you or support Dear Leader. 

And I don’t want to take the Republican Party back over. I want to destroy it. Having a progressive liberal NYC con man in charge 
has ruined it. I want to rebuild a new Conservative party. It’s not the tweets that was a problem but how close we came to losing the country to a man who refused to accept the election results and is the worst president ever. He showed he was incapable of doing the job.


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

BruiserKC said:


> Trump could have vetoed it if it wasn’t acceptable. He could have said, “I’m not signing this because I feel it doesn’t give the American people what it needs at this time.” They made the effort to get $2000 checks but Moscow Mitch said no. Trump had plenty of opportunity to do it before the election. They slow walked stimulus talks but were happy to push through a Supreme Court Justice in record time. Even after the election Trump pouted and golfed.


The spending bill is tied to many other things. If he doesn't sign it people also suffer. Again, Trump does not create the spending bill. That's establishment Nancy and Mitch's job. Trump signs off on it. You're attacking Trump for corrupt Nancy and Mitch failing to do their job. It doesn't matter how much Trump golf if those 2 bozos aren't negotiating in good faith for the American people. 

No side made $2000 checks a priority except Trump. They agreed on other shit like the Asia Reassurance Initiative and Gender Programs in Pakistan before looking to help the struggling American people. And now we don't even have Trump anymore to run interference on this sort of bullshit. Thanks. 



> Perhaps Trump could have done his job and he might have been re-elected. Instead he screwed himself over. For all your railings on the matriarch of the Clinton crime family, her good personal family friend and donor didn’t work out so well as president.


Well that's an opinion. I think he was the best president we've had in many decades.



> As for government not looking out for us, this is why I am a conservative. Big government doesn’t work. I have learned to take care of myself and my family. The government should only take care of the basics outlined in the Constitution and leave the rest to us. What liberal Trumpocrats like you want is worse. You want big government to work only for you and to hell with those that don’t think like you or support Dear Leader.


Big government works in lots of different countries. You know what doesn't work anywhere and is a fantasy? Small government. 

See here's the issue. When you're small government you don't have the big government ability to protect ones nation against foreign threats. Both overt and covert. And when you're as big and prosperous as America, a lot of different factions around the world want to take a bite out of you.

Small government is what liberals want conservatives to be because it means the liberals eventually get everything they want. The moment a liberal gets any power within a libertarian type society they change constitutions, ban free speech etc... And you have no recourse because you've given them the freedom to do so and have let them amass power within your society. 

You'd be setting up a world where foreign globalist liberals could buy out every business in America and heavily propagandize everything even more than we have now and we would have no recourse because that would be interfering with a private business. 



> And I don’t want to take the Republican Party back over. I want to destroy it. Having a progressive liberal NYC con man in charge
> has ruined it. I want to rebuild a new Conservative party. It’s not the tweets that was a problem but how close we came to losing the country to a man who refused to accept the election results and is the worst president ever. He showed he was incapable of doing the job.


Let's have a good laugh. Name me some people you think would make a good head for a new conservative party that you would support.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Sellex said:


> Because our elected leaders are supposed to set aside their differences to come to agreements for the welfare of the public. I can't believe I have to explain this. Unfortunately our establishment particularly our democrats takes the viewpoint you do where they see it as more valuable to gum up the works and try to score partisan political points instead of working in the interests of everyone.


And yet Trump has made it perfectly clear time and time again that he is not only unable to do this, he is UNWILLING to do this. I can't even begin to tell you the amount of documented times Trump literally took the stance of "my way or the high way". Don't even try to pretend that he was someone who was willing to compromise. Again, this is a guy who shut down the government because he didn't get money for his wall.



Sellex said:


> Oh Trump was leaving out important details huh? What stopped them from bringing them up? They were stammering fools because they got caught off guard and didn't have any prepared evasion tactic that was media friendly.


What stopped them from bringing them up? How about the fact that they didn't KNOW about said details until after the meeting? What part of this are you not understanding? V



Sellex said:


> Trump is influential going forward, if he wants to be, and wildly popular. Dude fills up stadiums of adoring fans - I think it's hard to argue the guy isn't popular.


He fills up stadiums of adoring fans and yet couldn't even get 1/8th of a stadium in Tulsa filled. And once again, no, he is not popular. Well known? Sure. Influential? Sure. But he's not popular. A guy who couldn't crack 50% approval rating at any point in his presidency is not popular.



Sellex said:


> There's no point in investing in a fancy alarm system if your front door is permanently wide open.


At this point you're just finding different ways to kill your argument. Not once have you acknowledged the fact that the wall would not only fail to solve the biggest reason illegal immigration happens, but you've danced around the fact that a wall would only have been a temporary solution and would barely even work.




Sellex said:


> 87.55 MB folder on MEGA





Sellex said:


> Ratcliffe - Views on Intelligence Community Election Security Analysis
> 
> Intelligence analysts downplayed Chinese election influence to avoid supporting Trump policies, inspector finds
> 
> ...


I honestly stopped reading after the third link. I'm pretty sure you never once bothered to read any of this links. But for the sake of fairness, I'll go off of the only ones I read before I decided I don't want to lose anymore brain cells.

First link: This is an analysis Chinese influence in the election. It's not proof of fraud. And especially when considering that it has in fact been proven that Russia did the exact same thing in 2016 to help Trump win, this is not only an incredibly laughable point to bring up, but it's downright hypocritcal. Either foreign countries interfering in our elections is a bad thing, or it isn't. You can't have it both ways. Either way, it's an idiotic point. It was an idiot point when the Democrats whined about it in 2016 because Hillary was fully to blame for the loss, and it's an idiotic point now because Trump is fully to blame for the loss.

Second link: Another fucking link blaming China. Again, it is a mute point. You can't complain about this when it happened in 2016. Stop being a hypocrite.

Third link: Did you even fucking read what the guy wrote? He provides no actual evidence of voter fraud. Rather, he tries using a study where a guy explains how voter fraud occurred, and then tries to use that as evidence that a random number of fraduelent votes occurred.

You made me waste my fucking time reading three links out of god knows how many, none of which offered me any substantial proof that voter fraud occurred. I am not wasting my time on the rest of your links. If any of the bullshit you posted had any merit to it, they would have been presented in court and Trump wouldn't have lost 60+ cases. But I will ask the question: if any of this were valid, why did Trump's own legal attornies, including Rudi, flat out state in court that they weren't arguing fraud? Why did none of these cases not only not win, but never even made it past step one? Why is literally everyone, including poll workers, witnesses, and even the people who actually investigated this shit, all state that no fraud happened? Why is it that even fucking Newsmax, who are well known for being Pro Trump, are now backing off of the fraud claims because Dominion is threatening to sue them? If the evidence was actually there, they wouldn't be scared to continue claiming it.

Stop being a fucking moron. There was no fraud. And this is sure as hell not evidence of it.



Sellex said:


> Making stuff up huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job, you played yourself.

I strongly suggest watching the actual speech instead of going off of what the internet says. Biden never states he will immediately get checks sent out. He states that will be his mission. In other words, he HOPES that will happen.



Sellex said:


> Apology when?
> 
> This is the typical democrat "promise the world" then deliver shit. They've been doing it to the black community especially for decades.


You mean like how Trump promised the world he'd build a wall? Replace obamacare? I could name everything he promised and failed to deliver on but you get the point. Once again, you can't have it both ways. If Biden promises stimulus checks immediately, then fails, and it's suddenly all his fault, then the same holds true to Trump, who not only didn't deliver on his promises that he said would immediately happen, but they in fact NEVER happened.



Sellex said:


> It would be in the publics best interest to excise the establishment. Short term instability for the chance to build something not so corrupt for future generations. "Can't take Trump supporters seriously" yet this is literally what our founding fathers told us had to be done. That patriots would have to rise up eventually against a corrupt elite and it might not be pretty.


This is not rising up against a corrupt elite. This is throwing a shit fit because your guy lost a presidential election. This is the equivalent of a 5 year old throwing a temper tantrum.



Sellex said:


> See everyone knows our establishment is corrupt. Most people actually agree on that. The difference comes from people like you who are too weak willed to do anything about it. And if we all take the position for long enough its our children who suffer.


Oh, I absolutely did do something about it. I went out and voted the biggest problem with our establishment out of office. And that was Trump. I'm more than willing to acknowledge the corruption and problems within our government. But unlike you I'm actually smart enough to know what it is and where it lies. The fact that you think Trump, a guy who once put together this thing called Trump University, isn't as morally corrupt as the rest of the establishment, shows exactly why you do not deserve to be taken seriously and never will be. The man literally conned you idiots out of millions of dollars and you want to pretend that he cares about you?

And please, don't try to sit here and call me weak willed. You want to sit here and pretend you're this tough bad ass who will rise up against the government? Why don't you go ahead and plan another coup with all your Trump supporter friends and let me know how well that turns out for you. Here's a spoiler alert for you, you'll accomplish about as much as Trump did in his four years as President.

If anyone wants to continue wasting time on this dimwit, by all means. You've made it pretty clear to me that you are beyond saving. Leave this country, because it will be much better off without people like you.


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

Biden Wants $2,000 Stimulus Checks To Go Out 'Immediately'


The president-elect said he doesn’t believe the $600 checks sent out recently are enough.




www.fa-mag.com





Biden Wants $2,000 Stimulus Checks To Go Out 'Immediately'









Biden’s Final Pitch To Georgia: Vote Blue And $2,000 Checks Will ‘Go Out The Door Immediately’


The Republican-controlled Senate blocked legislation that would have sent out $2,000 direct payments to Americans last month.




www.forbes.com





Biden’s Final Pitch To Georgia: Vote Blue And $2,000 Checks Will ‘Go Out The Door Immediately’









Biden tells Georgia voters that $2,000 stimulus checks will never arrive if Republicans win Senate runoffs


President-elect Joe Biden said $2,000 relief checks would reach Americans quickly if the Democrats Raphael Warnock and Jon Ossoff won in Georgia.




www.businessinsider.com





President-elect Joe Biden said Monday that Americans would receive $2,000 in coronavirus relief payments "immediately" if Georgia voted for both Democrats in the US Senate runoffs.

Need I go on with more sources? 

They pulled the ole bait and switch with this too. They stopped using the $2000 number and only say $1400 now. And now this money is for increasingly select groups of the public. But hey, we as the public collectively deserve this. Maybe next time we should collectively stand up to this sort of corruption.


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

Jokerface17 said:


> He’s an idiot, he’s brash, looks like a giant Cheeto, says dumb stuff all the time, doesn’t know how to say what he’s trying to most of the time, etc.
> 
> But...
> 
> ...


You hit the spot. The guy is indeed an idiot when he talks, but everything he has done has been beneficial in a way. The stock market was at all time high. I agree with lots of his policies hes not the best of all, but he speaks a lot of truth in a way. Like what about in his term we didn't go to war, gasoline didnt skyrocket, but no one sees those factors. I don't trust Biden I feel he is going to play the puppet and play the role, but everyone talks bad about Trump, but not giving credit to the guy at times.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

li/<o said:


> You hit the spot. The guy is indeed an idiot when he talks, but everything he has done has been beneficial in a way. The stock market was at all time high. I agree with lots of his policies hes not the best of all, but he speaks a lot of truth in a way. Like what about in his term we didn't go to war, gasoline didnt skyrocket, but no one sees those factors. I don't trust Biden I feel he is going to play the puppet and play the role, but everyone talks bad about Trump, but not giving credit to the guy at times.


The stock market was at a high because he outright made life horrible for the poor and used tax benefits to increase the quality of life for the rich. A higher quality of life for the rich means they have more to spend on stocks, which obviously raises the stock market up.
He HARDLY EVER speaks the truth, and if on the off chance he does speak the truth it's mixed in with a thousand lies.
At least be fair about this. America didn't start new wars, however, he did put troops into wars and even worsened foreign wars.
Petrol didn't skyrocket because there was a pandemic. A pandemic = less fuel usage = lower prices.
As for being a puppet, what do you think Trump was? He was quoting white supremacist rhetoric at press conferences because he heard it from his cabinet members. There has been documented proof that cabinet members would slip in things into his writings and notes, and Trump would blindly follow it because he's too stupid to understand what he's reading.

How you personally feel about Biden is completely irrelevant to what Trump did/didn't do. Like, I don't care for Biden and think he's shit, but he's a million times better for the country than Trump will ever have been.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

AlternateDemise said:


> This is why people can't take Trump supporters seriously.




Mindless right wingers:


































All too often, all you get from these radical right wingers is hatred, bigotry, blind adherence to mindless conspiracy theories, endless accusations against anyone who dares to disagree with them, censorships of any and every dissenting view, and unproven claims of every kind. There simply is no principle, no reasoning, no rationality, and not the slightest shred of patriotism in any of these buffoons.


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

Lorromire said:


> *The stock market was at a high because he outright made life horrible for the poor* and used tax benefits to increase the quality of life for the rich. A higher quality of life for the rich means they have more to spend on stocks, which obviously raises the stock market up.
> He HARDLY EVER speaks the truth, and if on the off chance he does speak the truth it's mixed in with a thousand lies.
> At least be fair about this. America didn't start new wars, however, he did put troops into wars and even worsened foreign wars.
> Petrol didn't skyrocket because there was a pandemic. A pandemic = less fuel usage = lower prices.
> ...


No he didn't. What retarded brainwashing media do you watch?


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

Left can't meme



overthehill said:


> Mindless right wingers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Left can't meme. Their artwork is soulless just like them. This will do a little better-


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

The real reason the market went up was when Trump coerced the Fed to pump money into the markets. Trump was so desperate to get re-elected he went down the path of socialist involvement in the market. 





__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/us-policy/2021/02/02/biden-stimulus-checks/



*White House open to narrowing who qualifies for stimulus checks but keeping payments at $1,400 per person*

Just as I suspected, the Biden regime is looking for ways to weasel out of sending the people money. Funny how Biden and dems promised $2000 would be sent out immediately if they won. It's still not sent. They stopped using the $2000 number, brought it down to $1400 and now it's going to be for "select groups".

Thanks Biden voters.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

Sellex said:


> Left can't meme
> 
> 
> Left can't meme. Their artwork is soulless just like them. This will do a little better-
> ...







Not memes - those are toons.
Keep trying.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

Sellex said:


> View attachment 96833
> 
> 
> 
> ...







actually, it was your treasonous hero tRUMP who initially called for $2,000:










President Trump Calls For $2,000 Stimulus Checks And Says The $600 Is A ‘Disgrace’


After months of political wrangling and the final passage of Covid-19 relief package, President Trump said in a video on Tuesday, “The bill they are now planning to send back to my desk is much different than anticipated.” He called it a “disgrace” and refused to sign the piece of legislation.




www.forbes.com


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

overthehill said:


> actually, it was your treasonous hero tRUMP who initially called for $2,000:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, how horrible. Trump got Nancy and Mitch to agree to 2000 when they originally tried to sell the public on 600. Burn him at the stake. 

Then Biden promises checks go out the door immediately if democrats win - Lie
During the campaign they keep using the figure $2000 and now all they say is $1400.
And now it's only for select groups of Americans. 

Welcome to Joe Biden's America.


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357739948485533697












Disagree the election results are on the up and up - get drone struck. Remember most of these people think the average Trump supporter is a nazi that needs a reeducation camp at the very least. They will continue to justify the most evil shit imaginable towards Trump supporters using this logic.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

Sellex said:


> I know, how horrible. Trump got Nancy and Mitch to agree to 2000 when they originally tried to sell the public on 600. Burn him at the stake.
> 
> Then Biden promises checks go out the door immediately if democrats win - Lie
> During the campaign they keep using the figure $2000 and now all they say is $1400.
> ...




Most folks already git their $600 (I certainly did). Am now waiting for the other $1400. 

600 + 1400 = $2,000


Biden kept his word. This unlike the hero of the delusional far reich.


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

Joe Biden boo'd at the super bowl. Most popular president of all time folks.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Sellex said:


> View attachment 96861
> 
> 
> Disagree the election results are on the up and up - get drone struck. Remember most of these people think the average Trump supporter is a nazi that needs a reeducation camp at the very least. They will continue to justify the most evil shit imaginable towards Trump supporters using this logic.



All this talk about censoring "hate" speech, yet this psychotic bitch wants to mass murder non-violent protesters and she still has a platform.

Absolutely incredible.


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

KYRA BATARA said:


> All this talk about censoring "hate" speech, yet this psychotic bitch wants to mass murder non-violent protesters and she still has a platform.
> 
> Absolutely incredible.


Part of their job is gaslighting the public. Historically, in corrupt communist societies propaganda isn't only used to trick the public but it's also used to beat them down into submission as well. Think about the mental effect is has on a person when they are *forced *to admit something they know isn't true.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

Sellex said:


> Joe Biden boo'd at the super bowl. Most popular president of all time folks.
> 
> View attachment 97023









Biden got booed? Get your facts straight:











Were the Bidens Booed During Their Speech at the Super Bowl?


In a pre-recorded video televised before the game, U.S. President Joe Biden and first lady Jill Biden thanked frontline healthcare workers.




www.snopes.com







By contrast, your hero tRUMP was booed repeatedly and that is why he refused to throw out the first pitch.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

Sellex said:


> Think about the mental effect is has on a person when they are *forced *to admit something they know isn't true.




Yeah, like "proofs" of WMD, impending attacks on the West, and even about "stolen election" where Hugo Chavez had something to do with rigging a vote count even though he's been dead for years. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

overthehill said:


> Biden got booed? Get your facts straight:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can literally see the players reactions when the boo'ing starts. But totally-


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

Sellex said:


> You can literally see the players reactions when the boo'ing starts. But totally-



Same as the pretense made by right wing delusionals when they said Obama was booed in Baltimore and they used fake video in youtube. I watched that segment live and Obama was applauded, not booed.

Here, there was no booing. In fact, Biden has a 63% approval rating which is higher than anything achieved by your deranged hero traitor tRUMP.


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

overthehill said:


> Same as the pretense made by right wing delusionals when they said Obama was booed in Baltimore and they used fake video in youtube. *I watched that segment live and Obama was applauded, not booed.*
> 
> Here, there was no booing. In fact, Biden has a 63% approval rating which is higher than anything achieved by your deranged hero traitor tRUMP.











Joe and Jill Biden's Super Bowl moment of silence booed by crowd


Moments before Super Bowl LV kicked off Sunday night, President Joe Biden and First Lady Jill Biden made a call for a moment of silence that was interrupted by the crowd booing.




www.dailymail.co.uk





Lots of tweets listed there of people listening live and commenting about the boo'ing. Try again.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Sellex said:


> Lots of tweets listed there of people listening live and commenting about the boo'ing. Try again.


Yep, Biden was booed out of the building. Gotta love the people of the great state of Florida.


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Biden was booed mostly by people who don't want to quarantine in a state where half of the population is regularly out in the streets not social distancing?

Color me shocked.


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

Thanks for this dystopian society we now live in Biden voters-


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Sellex said:


> View attachment 97063
> 
> 
> View attachment 97064


Forgive me if you already posted them but where are the links to the sources for this and your huge Tom Brady scandal. Posting only screenshots of something with no context sounds something like the Confucius Institute would do. Shouldn't take you long since you're so concerned with how bad Biden's America is going.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Sellex said:


> Thanks for this dystopian society we now live in Biden voters-
> 
> View attachment 97062


Ah so this is it?









Tom Brady Accused Of Racism For Winning Super Bowl During Black History Month


Tom Brady, who's played in 10 Super Bowls, just won for the 7th time; but, he's being accused of racism for winning in Black History Month.




www.themix.net







> Tom Brady, quarterback for the Tampa Bay Buccaneers, just won his seventh Super Bowl. Instead of congratulations, some are accusing the greatest quarterback of all time of racism for winning during Black History Month.
> 
> Even Vice President Kamala Harris’s niece took a swipe at Brady.
> 
> ...


Wow what a revelation! 'Social Justice Warriors' (random loudmouth people on twitter who no one sane takes notice of) say something extreme yet again that crappy sites like this can make an article about!

Kamala Harris' niece sounds off over racist team names, Tom Brady being a trump supporter, Colin Kapernick, no mask wearing!!! OH MY GOD WHAT HAVE WE DONE BY VOTING BIDEN IN!!!


A tip for you Sellex for next time, if you're going to smugly post screenshots and laughably try to tie them to Biden, make sure the source doesn't look like something the Chinese Propaganda section would be proud of.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Sellex said:


> Joe Biden boo'd at the super bowl. Most popular president of all time folks.
> 
> View attachment 97023


Biden was clearly getting booed. This is only shocking to people who think he's popular.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Biden was clearly getting booed. This is only shocking to people who think he's popular.


The most votes in American history doesn't impress you? OK. No, he's not popular with the hicks and idiots in Florida. Shock and awe.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

Sellex said:


> Joe and Jill Biden's Super Bowl moment of silence booed by crowd
> 
> 
> Moments before Super Bowl LV kicked off Sunday night, President Joe Biden and First Lady Jill Biden made a call for a moment of silence that was interrupted by the crowd booing.
> ...





Your hero tRUMP was booed out of the White House and the majority of Americans want him to be convicted for his treason:

Majority of Americans want Senate to convict Trump in second impeachment trial: Poll - Washington Times 


Even the CONSERVATIVE Washington Times admits it.


Gotta love Americans for their true patriotism.


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

Biden's America.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

@Sellex any response to me embarrassing you over 'Bradygate' yesterday?


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

I don't feel the need to respond to every stupid post. If you make a good point, I'll probably respond.


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

Lorromire said:


> The stock market was at a high because he outright made life horrible for the poor and used tax benefits to increase the quality of life for the rich. A higher quality of life for the rich means they have more to spend on stocks, which obviously raises the stock market up.
> He HARDLY EVER speaks the truth, and if on the off chance he does speak the truth it's mixed in with a thousand lies.
> At least be fair about this. America didn't start new wars, however, he did put troops into wars and even worsened foreign wars.
> Petrol didn't skyrocket because there was a pandemic. A pandemic = less fuel usage = lower prices.
> ...


How did he make it hard on the poor? People at times are poor because of the decisions they make can't blame Trump on that. For example I come from a very poor family and we little by little moved up lots of sacrifices were made. My parents worked countless hours to be where they are at. Than I see people at time your family is lucky I am like chuckling at them like lucky? For what working countless hours investing and just finally paying off all that hard work. I did not see a recession with Trump I saw the economy moving and booming until the pandemic hit.

So Petrol doesn't skyrocket than how come its been going up? Gasoline has been going up where I use to gas up its gone up .50 and we are in a pandemic care to explain that? How is Trump a puppet when the guy is a billionaire he doesnt need money from anyone he has his own money here. Both to me are no good, but you got no choose, but choose the less of two evils. Biden just started and I am already seeing some things that make no sense. 

The whole getting $2k if he got elected as a president I don't see it happening yet. Now they want to make little stipulations that if you make so much you won't get it. Now it went down to $1,400 etc. Politicians always will say the things you want to hear, but when it comes to fulfilling them they back down since they got what they wanted.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

Sellex said:


> View attachment 97111
> 
> 
> Biden's America.




reichsters have been conducting violence in Portland for over three years:


Proud Boys Call For a Violent Return to Portland; Mobilization Planned in Defense - It's Going Down 



tRUMP's crowd


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

overthehill said:


> reichsters have been conducting violence in Portland for over three years:
> 
> 
> Proud Boys Call For a Violent Return to Portland; Mobilization Planned in Defense - It's Going Down
> ...


Trump people wouldn't be able to get away with that shit.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

Sellex said:


> Trump people wouldn't be able to get away with that shit.
> 
> View attachment 97124





Minneapolis cops arrested more Proud Boys/Boogaloo hoods than they did of Antifas.


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

overthehill said:


> Minneapolis cops arrested more Proud Boys/Boogaloo hoods than they did of Antifas.












Yes I'm well aware authorities did little or nothing to stop the BLM riots that led to many deaths and many buildings burned to the ground.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

li/<o said:


> How did he make it hard on the poor? People at times are poor because of the decisions they make can't blame Trump on that. For example I come from a very poor family and we little by little moved up lots of sacrifices were made. My parents worked countless hours to be where they are at. Than I see people at time your family is lucky I am like chuckling at them like lucky? For what working countless hours investing and just finally paying off all that hard work. I did not see a recession with Trump I saw the economy moving and booming until the pandemic hit.
> 
> So Petrol doesn't skyrocket than how come its been going up? Gasoline has been going up where I use to gas up its gone up .50 and we are in a pandemic care to explain that? How is Trump a puppet when the guy is a billionaire he doesnt need money from anyone he has his own money here. Both to me are no good, but you got no choose, but choose the less of two evils. Biden just started and I am already seeing some things that make no sense.
> 
> The whole getting $2k if he got elected as a president I don't see it happening yet. Now they want to make little stipulations that if you make so much you won't get it. Now it went down to $1,400 etc. Politicians always will say the things you want to hear, but when it comes to fulfilling them they back down since they got what they wanted.


That is the worst argument I have ever heard. I've won the lottery because I spent a lot of money on lottery tickets! Therefore no one has an excuse because they can do the same! There's definitely no other factor to the situations of people other than them being lazy and not buying lottery tickets.
See how stupid that sounds?

If it's going up now then that's because places are opening up again, yeah? If places are closed and you don't use your vehicle then petrol stays cheaper. If everyone needs to use the vehicles again then prices go up. It's also based on other factors, as is everything, but this is a huge factor.

Cool, idk what the $2,000 or backing down has to do with this. I didn't mention it so keep clasping as straws, Mate.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

Sellex said:


> View attachment 97126
> 
> 
> Yes I'm well aware authorities did little or nothing to stop the BLM riots that led to many deaths and many buildings burned to the ground.





Actually, those deaths were more likely caused by your reichsters:


At least 25 Americans were killed during protests and political unrest in 2020 | Protest | The Guardian


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

overthehill said:


> Actually, those deaths were more likely caused by your reichsters:
> 
> 
> At least 25 Americans were killed during protests and political unrest in 2020 | Protest | The Guardian


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

China controlling the US gov't and media. Establishment such as Biden are paid off.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

Sellex said:


> View attachment 97144






... and more reich wingers arrested during both examples


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

overthehill said:


> ... and more reich wingers arrested during both examples


If that were true, that'd be a sad indictment on America.

I remember when the guy slinging bike locks in a bag at right wingers heads got off on probation. Or when that antifa kid through a molotov cocktail at a federal building and got off too. Then there was the massive effort to have people bail out antifa that got arrested during the riots too.









Eric Clanton takes 3-year probation deal in Berkeley rally bike lock assault case


A college professor charged with four counts of felony assault with a deadly weapon has taken a deal resulting in three years of probation, court records reveal.




www.berkeleyside.com


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

wtf is this staged hollywood shit lol



http://imgur.com/YQCinL9


Who's behind the camera capturing this "death defying" situation at perfect angles all the way through?

lol @ the camera man on the other side setting up in spots too.

Black capitol officer flees from unarmed civilians like a coward. Look like UK police over there.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Sellex said:


> wtf is this staged hollywood shit lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The reporter who filmed this is Igor Bobic. The officer was way outnumbered and led the mob away from their targets. He did his job protecting the people he was hired to protect.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

FriedTofu said:


> The reporter who filmed this is Igor Bobic. The officer was way outnumbered and led the mob away from their targets. He did his job protecting the people he was hired to protect.





Exactly. He led them away from their intended targets. That is why he is being nominated for an award.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Sellex said:


> God Bless him for protecting Mike Pence from this.
> 
> View attachment 97164
> 
> ...


Your conspiracy posturing was destroyed by simple facts and logic so you attempt to once again pivot away by deflecting. What a sad troll. Hope you are being paid for exposing yourself as a fool instead of just being a fool.


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

Governor Cuomo’s top aide privately apologized to Democratic lawmakers for withholding the state’s nursing-home death toll from COVID-19 — telling them “we froze” out of fear the true numbers would “be used against us” by federal prosecutors, The Post has learned.

The stunning admission of a cover-up was made by Secretary to the Governor Melissa DeRosa during a video conference call with state Democratic leaders in which she said the Cuomo administration had rebuffed a legislative request for the tally in August because “right around the same time, [then-President Donald Trump] turns this into a giant political football,” according to an audio recording of the two-hour-plus meeting.

“He starts tweeting that we killed everyone in nursing homes,” DeRosa said. “He starts going after [New Jersey Gov. Phil] Murphy, starts going after [California Gov. Gavin] Newsom, starts going after [Michigan Gov.] Gretchen Whitmer.”

In addition to attacking Cuomo’s fellow Democratic governors, DeRosa said, *Trump “directs the Department of Justice to do an investigation into us.” “And basically, we froze,” she told the lawmakers on the call.*









Cuomo aide Melissa DeRosa admits they hid nursing home data so feds wouldn’t find out


Gov. Andrew Cuomo’s top aide privately apologized to Democratic lawmakers for withholding the state’s nursing home death toll from COVID-19 — telling them “we froze” out of fear t…




nypost.com


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Deflection again. Facts and logic thwarted your propaganda attempt so you bitched out on that lame conspiracy theory a 10 years old could easily debunk. I guess you like big pictures in your posts because words are hard.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Sellex said:


> I don't feel the need to respond to every stupid post. If you make a good point, I'll probably respond.


The point is you thought you were smart by posting screenshots of something, but there's no credibility without the source link. I found the source which was laughable propaganda which embarrassed you but you couldn't be a man and take the L, again....


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

I vote we just leave this Sellex guy out of it. He probably works himself in to a lather with each reply he gets. Cheesy smell I'd bet. Gross


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

yeahbaby! said:


> The point is you thought you were smart by posting screenshots of something, but there's no credibility without the source link. I found the source which was laughable propaganda which embarrassed you but you couldn't be a man and take the L, again....


You have to clarify where your official sources are then. Because, tbqh, this is our official source(and his clearly healthy family) for health and medicine in America and I wouldn't trust them-


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

yeahbaby! said:


> I vote we just leave this Sellex guy out of it. He probably works himself in to a lather with each reply he gets. Cheesy smell I'd bet. Gross


He quoted you and posted an irrelevant culture war talking point to deflect yet again lol.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Sellex really is just the textbook example of 'idiot Trump fan on the internet.' No arguments, just pathetic screenshots of "damning" anti-Democrat talking point bullshit, and an entirely unwarranted smugness about how clever he must be for 'owning the libs.'

I'm amazed he hasn't just gone full QAnon.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Sellex said:


> You have to clarify where your official sources are then. Because, tbqh, this is our official source(and his clearly healthy family) for health and medicine in America and I wouldn't trust them-
> 
> View attachment 97171


You have this unhealthy fixation with transgender and homosexuality. I mean, it’s your life and your choice if you want to pursue this but we really don’t want to know about it.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

BruiserKC said:


> You have this unhealthy fixation with transgender and homosexuality. I mean, it’s your life and your choice if you want to pursue this but we really don’t want to know about it.


God I hope he isn't a closet-case.

Nobody in the gay community wants to be associated with that.


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

No stimulus checks of any kind
Denied any help for student debt
Thousands dead from covid
No mask mandate besides federal property
Broke his own mask mandate on federal property
Government funding dependent upon acceptance of transsexuals in schools, sports, and bathrooms
XL Pipeline removed costing 70,000 jobs,billions in US income and tax base
Suspends new oil/gas leasing on fed lands costing 120,000 jobs
Stopped border wall construction costing 1000s of jobs
Reentered the Paris Accord costing US Billions in dollars and giving competing nations advantage
Increase military presence in Syria after US troops were removed
10/15/20 says he has plan to get virus under control
1/22/21 says there's nothing he can do to control virus
Removed travel ban from hostile Muslim nations
Gas prices rose with plans of increasing federal taxes on gas and miles driven
Taxes on middle class rose by not extending Trump tax cuts
Removed a law that banned China from involvement with the US power gird
Froze Trumps EO to lower prices on Insulin and Epinephrine drugs
Signed EO that anyone can quit their job and collect unemployment, because they feel "unsafe"
Releases 14,195 illegals into US. 71.45% are convicted criminals/pending criminal charges
$15 min wage for federal employees not $15 federal min wage for all like promised - Maybe in 2025
Climate czar admits zero emissions in US won't make a difference yet killed thousands of jobs for it
Ends Trump policy to help fight opioid addiction
Stock market under attack by "social media users" already costing $91 BILLION in losses
Press Sec. & Treasury Sec. tied to Citadel
China threatening war with Taiwan
Israel threatening war with Iran
Stations 50,000 troops to guard his fake presidency because he feels insecure


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

Contrary to Sellex's mythology, Biden has the highest initial approval rating in 28 years:










That's because of his job creation, success in spreading vaccines, and positivity.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Sellex said:


> View attachment 97204
> 
> 
> No stimulus checks of any kind
> ...





Sellex said:


> View attachment 97205


Again, your fixation on homosexuality is rather pathetic. You must be a closet pillow biter.

And he’s only been in office three weeks. He’s got a lot of shit to clean up. I’m not ready to flip out yet. But some of what he has done I’m good with.

We can provide additional extensions and deferments for student loans but I’m not a fan of student debt forgiveness.

Socialist drug price controls (like the EOs Trump signed) kills innovation and incentives from the drug companies to work on new treatments and medicines.

All the opioid fights did was make those drugs harder to get for those that legitimately need it.

The market goes up and down. It happens. And if some folks who had no clue what they were doing lose money, shit happens.

Trump’s pandering to China led to them being more aggressive. But China has had those moments with Taiwan over the last 70 years anyway. And Israel will take care of Iran since the Iranians push closer to getting a nuclear weapons program. Wouldn’t have been needed if Trump had negotiated a better deal as he promised. 

You were bitching about $15/hr minimum wage anyway. I guarantee you are a person that refuses to wear a mask. And had Trump did his job we wouldn’t have to deal with COVID still. And immigration isn’t a big issue now considering the borders are still closed. And those troops wouldn’t be necessary had Trump not pushed the insurrection. 

You just want to be argumentative for the sake of being argumentative. It’s stupid.


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

BruiserKC said:


> Again, your fixation on homosexuality is rather pathetic. You must be a closet pillow biter.
> 
> And he’s only been in office three weeks. He’s got a lot of shit to clean up. I’m not ready to flip out yet. But some of what he has done I’m good with.
> 
> ...


So what if I were gay?

You're wrong about pretty much every definitive judgement you've made about me.

You said I was a former Bernie bro. I never once supported him. I was Trump 2016 back in the earliest stages of the primaries before it was cool. In fact, I've always greatly disliked Bernie.

You said I'm probably gay. Wrong.

You said I definitely don't wear a mask. I actually do.

My guess is you're trying to project some stuff on to me because you've been very far off the mark in your judgements in a perplexing way.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Wow if we're to believe Sellex that Biden is truly THAT terrible, how shit must Trump have been to lose so badly to the guy?

I mean like Trump must be exceptionally shit as both as a politician and a human being if he lost to Biden, right?


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

Reservoir Angel said:


> Wow if we're to believe Sellex that Biden is truly THAT terrible, how shit must Trump have been to lose so badly to the guy?
> 
> I mean like Trump must be exceptionally shit as both as a politician and a human being if he lost to Biden, right?


Trump didn't lose badly. He got the 2nd most votes ever for a candidate even with all the rigging done.

In fact, everywhere I go people seem to fucking hate Biden and at best tolerate him. No one ever went to his rallies. His videos get far more dislikes than likes online. He's destroying jobs left and right. He has no covid plan. He's basically ruined sports for women. Gas is sky high and going higher because of his pipeline decisions. A very high percentage of American citizens think he stole the election. Blatantly lied about $2000 checks going "right out the door immediately" when democrats won(they are still "discussing" it now).


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Sellex said:


> Trump didn't lose badly. He got the 2nd most votes ever for a candidate even with all the rigging done.
> 
> In fact, everywhere I go people seem to fucking hate Biden and at best tolerate him. No one ever went to his rallies. His videos get far more dislikes than likes online. He's destroying jobs left and right. He has no covid plan. He's basically ruined sports for women. Gas is sky high and going higher because of his pipeline decisions. A very high percentage of American citizens think he stole the election. Blatantly lied about $2000 checks going "right out the door immediately" when democrats won(they are still "discussing" it now).
> 
> View attachment 97233


At this point I'm running out of ways to describe how stupid your posts are.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

AlternateDemise said:


> At this point I'm running out of ways to describe how stupid your posts are.




Cultists like him think alike. They are like the Jim Jones cult and are trying to lead the USA into a path of self destruction.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

overthehill said:


> Cultists like him think alike. They are like the Jim Jones cult and are trying to lead the USA into a path of self destruction.


Couldn't disagree more. At this point I am fully convinced that they don't all think alike, because they are literally incapable of thinking. They just go along without even giving any ounce of thought as to how moronic what they're saying or doing is.


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

Actually there's incredible diversity among the right. I believe Harry Potter boy outlined this when he was doing research for a movie role playing one. He talked about how amazed he was at the diversity of opinions within the right. See we actually debate ideas while establishment left is "get in line behind the authority figures". Like this authority figure-


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Sellex said:


> Actually there's incredible diversity among the right. I believe Harry Potter boy outlined this when he was doing research for a movie role playing one. He talked about how amazed he was at the diversity of opinions within the right. See we actually debate ideas while establishment left is "get in line behind the authority figures". Like this authority figure-
> 
> View attachment 97248


See? Case in point that they don't think at all before posting shit. Sellex actually thinks this is a logical post.


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

^ Enemies of the state at the greatest threat to America.

Congratulations to Donald J Trump for winning impeachment against the radical libs and establishment GOP. What an embarrassment by those corrupt cockroaches to try and fail impeachment twice. Sorry can't change the votes electronically when there's so few voting this time.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

^ Treasonous rePUKEblicans vote to sanction the further murder of innocent Americans by corrupt traitors like tRUMP. The blood of 500,000 Americans is in their wicked hands.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Sellex said:


> View attachment 97255
> 
> 
> ^ Enemies of the state at the greatest threat to America.
> ...


Pardon my crude language, but I feel like it’s really necessary here in this case.

SCREW gullible folks like yourself for STILL supporting that orange *cunt*, and for allowing him to avoid the consequences after he blatantly incited that insurrection at the Capitol building last month.

You’re a HUGE disgrace to society.


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

overthehill said:


> ^ Treasonous rePUKEblicans vote to sanction the further murder of innocent Americans by corrupt traitors like tRUMP. The blood of 500,000 Americans is in their wicked hands.


rePUKEblicans. Good one.


----------



## The real Axel (May 20, 2006)

DammitChrist said:


> Pardon my crude language, but I feel like it’s really necessary here in this case.
> 
> SCREW gullible folks like yourself for STILL supporting that orange *cunt*, and for allowing him to avoid the consequences after he blatantly incited that insurrection at the Capitol building last month.
> 
> You’re a HUGE disgrace to society.


So emotional.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The real Axel said:


> So emotional.


Yes, imagine being an ironic wise-ass on this dark day.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

I hope no one genuinely expected the GOP, a party that has made it clear they care more about their agenda than the country they're supposed to be serving, to vote to convict Trump even though he clearly deserves it. The man was never going to be convicted. This is the America we live in, it's that simple.

With that said, Trump can still be easily banned from office. All the Democrats have to do now is invoke the 14th amendment and Trump will never be able to serve again. And guess what? Democrats control the senate. And more than 50 senators voted to convict him, so it's going to happen.

So I don't know why Sellex is celebrating. Trump is screwed either way. Then again, I wouldn't expect logical thinking from him.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

AlternateDemise said:


> I hope no one genuinely expected the GOP, a party that has made it clear they care more about their agenda than the country they're supposed to be serving, to vote to convict Trump even though he clearly deserves it. The man was never going to be convicted. This is the America we live in, it's that simple.
> 
> With that said, Trump can still be easily banned from office. All the Democrats have to do now is invoke the 14th amendment and Trump will never be able to serve again. And guess what? Democrats control the senate. And more than 50 senators voted to convict him, so it's going to happen.
> 
> So I don't know why Sellex is celebrating. Trump is screwed either way. Then again, I wouldn't expect logical thinking from him.


I believe 10 Republicans would have to join this effort if all 50 Democrats vote in support of this 60-vote filibuster. 

Democrats shouldn't worry too much if this doesn't work. They beat Trump once, why can't they do it again in 2024?


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I believe 10 Republicans would have to join this effort if all 50 Democrats vote in support of this 60-vote filibuster.
> 
> Democrats shouldn't worry too much if this doesn't work. They beat Trump once, why can't they do it again in 2024?


What's more is that people are leaving the Republican party left and right because the GOP senators refused to convict Trump. And they just got done losing the Presidential election by over 7 million votes so they can't afford to lose anymore voters. Regardless of the outcome, the Democrats won yesterday. They proved just how corrupt the GOP is and will always have this moment to bring up. 

It's amazing how many people out there still support Trump. I don't think they realize that he's the reason now that the Democrats will most likely have total control for the next decade, especially if he or other people associated with him continue to run.


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

AlternateDemise said:


> *What's more is that people are leaving the Republican party left and right because the GOP senators refused to convict Trump.* And they just got done losing the Presidential election by over 7 million votes so they can't afford to lose anymore voters. Regardless of the outcome, the Democrats won yesterday. They proved just how corrupt the GOP is and will always have this moment to bring up.
> 
> It's amazing how many people out there still support Trump. I don't think they realize that he's the reason now that the Democrats will most likely have total control for the next decade, especially if he or other people associated with him continue to run.


The republican party has needed to get rid of these useless sacks of corruption forever. It's a good thing that Fox News, the Mitt Romney's, Mike Pence's and Mitch McConnel's are losing influence to the America First ideology. You could elect 100 Trumps in a row and still not be able to do much with the establishment republicans putting the breaks on things. It's mostly dying off boomers that support those John McCain-esque republicans too. 

See the people on the right actually have the guts and determination to do the tough things like purge their party of corruption. Democrats happily make deals with corrupt Clinton's, Biden's and Pelosi's to be their elites.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Sellex said:


> The republican party has needed to get rid of these useless sacks of corruption forever. It's a good thing that Fox News, the Mitt Romney's, Mike Pence's and Mitch McConnel's are losing influence to the America First ideology. You could elect 100 Trumps in a row and still not be able to do much with the establishment republicans putting the breaks on things. It's mostly dying off boomers that support those John McCain-esque republicans too.


What exactly did Mike Pence put the breaks on to stop Trump from fulfilling his agenda? What did McConnell do? Hell, what did Romney do? And don't say "he said no to all of Trump's policies". That's not corruption on his part. He's allowed to say no to something Trump proposes. 



Sellex said:


> See the people on the right actually have the guts and determination to do the tough things like purge their party of corruption. Democrats happily make deals with corrupt Clinton's, Biden's and Pelosi's to be their elites.


If they want to purge their party of corruption, then good. They can start by making sure they never allow someone like Trump to ever be elected again. It's not a question of whether or not Trump is the most corrupt President we've ever had. At this point it's a well known fact.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1360784870771810307
Just an FYI so it can be made clear how fucked Trump is at this point, almost 3/4 of the country believes Trump is in someway shape or form responsible for what happened on January 6th (which, he is). Assuming the 14th amendment isn't invoked, Trump can run all he wants to. He's not going to win, especially when he lost pretty decisively to Joe Biden of all people.


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

AlternateDemise said:


> If they want to purge their party of corruption, then good. They can start by making sure they never allow someone like Trump to ever be elected again. It's not a question of whether or not Trump is the most corrupt President we've ever had. At this point it's a well known fact.


No. We want someone with the message "America 1st". Until someone comes along and says that and can do it better than Trump, no dice. No more globohomo corporatists. 

Democrats just scream bloody murder and this "most corrupt ever" bull shit no matter what. They did it for GW Bush. McCain. Romney. Every major republican since I've been alive. Just like the Russian their fear mongering is not true and someone like you really really REALLY needs to look in the mirror.


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

AlternateDemise said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1360784870771810307
> Just an FYI so it can be made clear how fucked Trump is at this point, almost 3/4 of the country believes Trump is in someway shape or form responsible for what happened on January 6th (which, he is). Assuming the 14th amendment isn't invoked, Trump can run all he wants to. He's not going to win, especially when he lost pretty decisively to Joe Biden of all people.


I mean there's so many moving parts to this. For one, let me say I would 100% support an uprising against our corrupt politicians. Everyone agrees our politics is rotten to the core yet people get sensitive when people also revolt? What the fuck is this? People like you are just brainwashed to perpetuate the establishment which you know in your heart deep down is bleeding America.

So I'd probably be one of those 71% that says Trump has some responsibility and I like him for that. 

Now about those cities and federal buildings being bombed and burned over summer. People murdered. If Trump is responsible for anything related to the capitol then you must agree these people bear the responsibility for this-


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

Trump lawyer absolutely eviscerates this liberal reporter that tries to put fourth bullshit a bullshit slant. I didn't follow the trial too much but apparently the democrats blatantly tried to doctor all sorts of evidence against Trump and when called out they didn't deny it.

Welcome to Biden's America.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Sellex said:


> No. We want someone with the message "America 1st".


No you don't. If you wanted America first, you wouldn't have stormed the capitol like a bunch of ranging lunatics because your guy lost the Presidential Election. You want to be America first? Then act like it.



Sellex said:


> Until someone comes along and says that and can do it better than Trump, no dice. No more globohomo corporatists.


Pretty much every President not named James Buchanan (and even then that one is arguable) has done it better than Trump. Your argument at this point isn't about whether or not someone is better than Trump. In your eyes no one ever will be better than Trump. This is why you guys are cultists, because you're fabricating reality to make someone like Trump, who was historically one of the worst presidents of all time, somehow passable, let alone great.



Sellex said:


> Democrats just scream bloody murder and this "most corrupt ever" bull shit no matter what. They did it for GW Bush. McCain. Romney. Every major republican since I've been alive.


Literally no Democrat alive claimed George W Bush was the most corrupt president ever. Batshit insane? Sure. A war monger? Absolutely. But no one ever accused him of being corrupt. Making up obvious bullshit won't help your agenda.



Sellex said:


> Just like the Russian their fear mongering is not true and someone like you really really REALLY needs to look in the mirror.


Dude, the biggest issue Democrats had with Russia was their interference in the 2016 election, and guess what? It ended up being proven true. Which, by the way, is why your constant bitching about China interfering in this years election, one where Trump loss by over 7 million votes, is both laughable and hypocritical.

Also, I'm looking in a mirror and I see someone who acknowledges that both sides are full of shit. ALL politicians are full of shit. You think I like Joe Biden? I've already got major issues with his Presidency. His bid to increase the min wage to $15 is borderline insanity and idiotic. But I also have things that I really like about his Presidency. I am absolutely all for being environmentally friendly and think getting rid of student loans is a good idea (and this is coming from someone who has already gotten most of his paid off). So don't tell me I need to look in the mirror. If anyone here does, it's you, because you continue to sit here and claim to be America first, all while supporting the very worst America has to offer. You aren't America first. You are all about what YOU want, while disregarding how what you want is affecting others around the world.



Sellex said:


> I mean there's so many moving parts to this. For one, let me say I would 100% support an uprising against our corrupt politicians. Everyone agrees our politics is rotten to the core yet people get sensitive when people also revolt?


If you support an uprising against our current political system, then once again, you are NOT America first. This is where I am once again finding myself questioning your critical thinking skills.

Most people are upset with the way our political system is structured. It is because of the way our political system is structured that guys like Donald Trump was able to get in office to begin with. And it is because of the way our political system is structured that Donald Trump was able to be acquitted of his clear role in inciting the capitol riots (there were people who were part of the riots who literally stated that they were simply doing what Trump told them to do, so don't even try to state Trump had nothing to do with it). But the thing is, most people are not that fed up with the way our system is set up to the point where they're willing to storm the capitol over it. Even the BLM protesters didn't do that. You know, the ones you guys like to act like "burned down the city"? (which, once again, we have no proof of because we don't know if the people who caused the burning were in fact BLM protesters or were simply taking advantage of the situation).



Sellex said:


> What the fuck is this? People like you are just brainwashed to perpetuate the establishment which you know in your heart deep down is bleeding America.


Don't call me or anyone else for that matter brain washed when you're here still trying to claim the 2020 Election was rigged. You've proven on many occasions here that you don't know how to think for yourself, so you have no leg to stand on.



Sellex said:


> So I'd probably be one of those 71% that says Trump has some responsibility and I like him for that.


You like the fact that he is responsible for an event that got 5 people killed? Especially over something that didn't even happen?

Again, America first right? Except for when the lives of their people don't matter. America first, except for when it doesn't fit your agenda. This "America first" gimmick is one of the biggest loads of bullshit I've ever heard. It's right up there with "the 2020 election was rigged" and "Donald Trump did more for black people than any other president ever".



Sellex said:


> Now about those cities and federal buildings being bombed and burned over summer. People murdered. If Trump is responsible for anything related to the capitol then you must agree these people bear the responsibility for this-
> 
> View attachment 97327


I've seen this picture numerous times and it's an insult to my intelligence every time I see it.

1. Liberals and BLM people in general don't blindly follow and do every single thing that these people tell them to do. They're usually the ones who will openly question it because hey, guess what? Liberals like to bitch about everything, even when what they're complaining about benefits them. And guess what? So does BLM. You think they're going to openly do what these politicians tell them to do? They're the exact opposite of Trump supporters, who will approve everything Trump says and does, and take everything he says as truth because they don't know how to think.

2. No one here is talking about BLM. To bring up the BLM protests that turned violent is not only straw grasping at its finest, as well as refusing to accept responsibility, but it is also you openly acknowledging that Trump supporters are just as bad as the BLM people. And the thing is, one group is fighting for change to better the lives of African Americans. Trump supporters were fighting because they didn't get their way. You tell me which is worse?

3. You can show me this stuff all you want, and I can just as easily show you multiple instances of them condemning violence and asking for peaceful protests. You can't say the same about Trump, who didn't bother asking for peace until after it was already too late, and even then he still continued to instigate things by still claiming the election was stolen.

4. How many of those BLM protests turning violent were a direct result of the protesters themselves? Granted, we absolutely know that people who were originally there for peace joined in on the violence, and they deserve their fair share of criticism and jail time for it, but how many of those protests started with the full intention of turning into an all out riot? There is actual evidence that suggest the capitol riots were carefully planned out through Parler and other other social media outlets. There was even a bomb found inside the capitol building. There was a fucking moose designed to hang someone outside the capitol. You want to sit here and act like that is in anyway comparable to the BLM protests? If so, you are giving us more reasons to not take you seriously.

5. What were all of these issues over? They were over what BLM felt were the unnecessary deaths of blacks at the hands of white police officers. Anyone here who has interacted with me knows I am a massive critic of the BLM movement. I think it is still idiotic to this day to be using Trayvon Martin's death as an example when it is extremely well known at this point that Trayvon instigated the confrontation that caused his death and was fully at fault for it. I think it's idiotic to still be using Mike Brown's death as an example because the man literally tried taking an officers gun and charged at him, of course he was going to get shot. I think it's idiotic to still use Eric Garner's death as an example because Eric Garner wasn't even choked out. He died due to an asthma attack. That's not the officers fault, they still had to arrest him either way and Eric shouldn't have resisted. He should have known better. But you know what? Those things all still happened. Trayvon Martin still died. Mike Brown still died. Eric Garner still died. And even if they were still at fault, the actions of the people who got them killed still could have acted differently to prevent that. These are actual real things that they are fighting over, and whether you want to admit it or not, it is still a legitimate problem. These four people you listed are fighting for BLM, for things to improve for black people in America. Compare that to Trump throwing a hissy fit that he lost, and claiming it was only due to election fraud. One is literally lying to the American people, and the other ones, who aren't even presidents by the way and thus don't have nearly as much influence, are asking for them to keep up the fight for a better America for African Americans.

Now, with all that in mind, yes, those four as well as many, MANY others absolutely share blame for all the violence that has occurred as a result of the BLM protests. If you encourage it, you deserve blame for it. But the thing is, Trump's tweets of encouragement aren't the main issue at hand when people are talking about the fact that he is the main reason for this. He is the main reason for this because he is the one who cried election fraud, when even he knew that was a load of bullshit. If he had just accepted his loss like he should have, those riots never would have happened and 5 people wouldn't be dead a result. And above all else, literally no one else here is talking about them but you. If you need to bring them up to defend what happened with the riots and justify what Trump did, you truly don't have an argument.

Now, based on EVERYTHING you have just said to me, it is clear you are one of two things. You are either so unbelievably stupid that you literally cannot think for yourself, or you are a terrible person who doesn't care about anyone else and only wants what he wants and could care less about America. So which is it?


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

Yo give me the cliff notes cause I'm not reading that shit.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

''there need to be unrest on the street"

''protesters should not let up"


Both were re efforts to stop injustices such as police brutality and the murder of innocents including the destruction of cars by cops and shooting tear gas from both ends of the Brooklyn Bridge so that people could get gassed nearly to death. This unlike your pals in Washington DC who stormed the halls of Congress because they were inspired by lies made by a traitor who was hellbent on maintaining power even though he was elected out of office. The first series of protests were against government abuse which is a right guaranteed under the Constitution. The series you support are treason which is not protected under the Constitution.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Sellex said:


> Yo give me the cliff notes cause I'm not reading that shit.


You force everyone to read your long walls of drivel. The least you could do is grow some balls, and show the same damn courtesy for others.

For the record, I can repeat online links too:






This orange creature will go down as a disgraceful political figure to ever become the United States president.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Sellex said:


> Yo give me the cliff notes cause I'm not reading that shit.


Cliff notes: You're a terrible human being who lacks empathy and morals and doesn't care about America at all. Also your picture that you shared is insult to everyone's intelligence.


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

Lorromire said:


> That is the worst argument I have ever heard. I've won the lottery because I spent a lot of money on lottery tickets! Therefore no one has an excuse because they can do the same! There's definitely no other factor to the situations of people other than them being lazy and not buying lottery tickets.
> See how stupid that sounds?
> 
> If it's going up now then that's because places are opening up again, yeah? If places are closed and you don't use your vehicle then petrol stays cheaper. If everyone needs to use the vehicles again then prices go up. It's also based on other factors, as is everything, but this is a huge factor.
> ...


How exactly is my argument the worse when you mention lottery tickets. Look I got a career I got a job. From the way bottom I worked went to school finished University got my BA than applied for a job in the state. I worked my ass off and right now it all paid off. I didn't go buy lottery tickets hoping to win the lottery I worked hard for where I am at as of now. What sounds stupid is mentioning lottery tickets, because I don't go by luck I go by working hard and smart. Funny thing is some of my dads tenants (a little out of contents) are all waiting for that stimulus money because they are to lazy to get a job all they do is complain and struggle when it comes to collecting the rent, but they stay home all day long so once again if your lazy you aint getting no where. Money doesnt grow on trees. 

Once again you just said the pandemic affected the driving yet the gasoline has been going up because of what Biden did so lets not put such irrelevant answer here. Maybe because people just want handouts and don't try to look for a job? I am just stating my point if you become a productive citizen you can prosper in life. I for once feel like I am. Not saying I am rich, but I can tell you from my personal life I saw how my family went from the way bottom to moving up. So the whole Trump thing here is just an excuse. We live in a capitalist society not socialist society simple as it gets.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

li/<o said:


> *How exactly is my argument the worse when you mention lottery tickets.* Look I got a career I got a job. From the way bottom I worked went to school finished University got my BA than applied for a job in the state. I worked my ass off and right now it all paid off. I didn't go buy lottery tickets hoping to win the lottery I worked hard for where I am at as of now. What sounds stupid is mentioning lottery tickets, because I don't go by luck I go by working hard and smart. Funny thing is some of my dads tenants (a little out of contents) are all waiting for that stimulus money because they are to lazy to get a job all they do is complain and struggle when it comes to collecting the rent, but they stay home all day long so once again if your lazy you aint getting no where. Money doesnt grow on trees.
> 
> Once again you just said the pandemic affected the driving yet the gasoline has been going up because of what Biden did so lets not put such irrelevant answer here. Maybe because people just want handouts and don't try to look for a job? I am just stating my point if you become a productive citizen you can prosper in life. I for once feel like I am. Not saying I am rich, but I can tell you from my personal life I saw how my family went from the way bottom to moving up. So the whole Trump thing here is just an excuse. We live in a capitalist society not socialist society simple as it gets.


I can't tell if you're genuinely unable to understand a very simple comparison or if you're being incredibly bad faith. If I need to explain it then let me know. The issue with your terrible argument is that the phrase "Just get a job!" is utterly ridiculous. If someone isn't actively looking for a job and they complain, then sure, your argument stands. However, it's not that easy, and acting as if anyone can just go and grab a job whenever they want is ludicrous. Here's an example from my own personal experience: I was jobless for a very long time due to life circumstances. I had no vehicle and no access to public transport, and no job obviously meant no money to get a taxi or anything. The closest area to work in was a 2-hour walk away (+2 back). I made that walk every week to hand in resumes and to talk to people, sometimes more frequently depending on if I missed anyone, and I was only able to get a job after 3 full years of this. Yes, hard work and determination got me that job, but finding a job has so many varying factors for every single individual on the planet, so saying "work hard and you'll get a job", whilst having some truth for a lot of people, isn't even the half of it for 99% of the entire world's population.

Biden has been President for.. what, 3 weeks now? He has barely affected pricing at all. The petrol prices were going up under Trump near the end as well, but I guess we're ignoring that?
Again, the job thing ties in with what I said above. Like I'm happy for you and that you were able to climb from the bottom to wherever you are now, but that system of 'work hard and you'll succeed' doesn't work for everyone.

I don't get what the capitalist vs. socialist society has to do with that either as working hard would work under both societies. You mentioned that your father has tenants, so maybe he would be very slightly affected if society moved to socialism? The only difference is that there would be free housing for people that are struggling.


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

Lorromire said:


> I can't tell if you're genuinely unable to understand a very simple comparison or if you're being incredibly bad faith. If I need to explain it then let me know. The issue with your terrible argument is that the phrase "Just get a job!" is utterly ridiculous. If someone isn't actively looking for a job and they complain, then sure, your argument stands. However, it's not that easy, and acting as if anyone can just go and grab a job whenever they want is ludicrous. Here's an example from my own personal experience: I was jobless for a very long time due to life circumstances. I had no vehicle and no access to public transport, and no job obviously meant no money to get a taxi or anything. The closest area to work in was a 2-hour walk away (+2 back). I made that walk every week to hand in resumes and to talk to people, sometimes more frequently depending on if I missed anyone, and I was only able to get a job after 3 full years of this. Yes, hard work and determination got me that job, but finding a job has so many varying factors for every single individual on the planet, so saying "work hard and you'll get a job", whilst having some truth for a lot of people, isn't even the half of it for 99% of the entire world's population.
> 
> Biden has been President for.. what, 3 weeks now? He has barely affected pricing at all. The petrol prices were going up under Trump near the end as well, but I guess we're ignoring that?
> Again, the job thing ties in with what I said above. Like I'm happy for you and that you were able to climb from the bottom to wherever you are now, but that system of 'work hard and you'll succeed' doesn't work for everyone.
> ...


Maybe its the other way around? You argue your fact that you had no car you had to walk etc I also cared to tell you that life is indeed hard, but you aint going to move up the ladder whining and crying and expect hand outs out their. Yes get a job if you don't try how are you ever going to get a job exactly? My own personal experience is I went to Highschool I went to college, university, worked in retail many years along with a delivery company, I worked two jobs, and I can tell you I was able to buy nice things working very hard, but than I even seeked further and got a government job. If you can't get a job in your area you move. You have to make sacrifices like it or not that's just the way the cookie crumbles. Till this date I am doing sacrifices with my new job I am not 20 minutes away I am close two hours away, but I do it because the pay is worth it. I seen the majority of the time the whiners (that say they can't get a job) never improve you gota do moves period. I did and still do as mentioned this job I have right now wasnt handed to me I had to do a long processes so if you try you can move up in life, but you have to try. As my boy Tony Horton says its best "Rome wasn't built in a day" don't expect to land a good job on the spot takes time. I also feel you finding a job aint easy, but you gota keep trying keep applying sometimes even move to find a good job. As I said I am not working in the town I stay I work around 2 hours away its a sacrifice I am willing to make because its worth it of what I use to get paid and do here. 

Biden is going a month now in presidency. You mention that gasoline prices were all affected by the pandemic and since things slowed down they should have been low however I got an app when I gas up and comparing the time before Biden became president I pumped at $2.02 I pumped this Saturday at a price of $2.39, yet we are in a pandemic. I aint ignoring that I am comparing the before and after Biden became president. To my experience the work hard hard ha worked. I aint saying its easy it was hard believe me. I use to work (when I had two jobs) 50 plus hours a week even more at times. I had no benefits, it was rough it sucked, but you gota keep searching for something better jobs are out their they aint easy to get.

The reason I mention capitalist vs socialism is my dad came from a 3rd world country. He came with absolutely nothing worked hard hard his tenants were born and raised in this country the USA and yet they never accomplished nothing. The mother is on social security I give her props she worked, the daughter does nothing she isnt disabled she is just lazy. She is waiting on that stimulus check to buy useless stuff instead of a necessity. My dad offered to sell them an old car (actually was mine) was solid the A/C didn't work, but it ran my dad even offered they could do payments (sold it for $500 bucks and offered payments) they said no and why? Because the car looked like shit. I go that the solution isnt to hand out money people just want hand outs. I also don't support big businesses lowering their taxes etc. The whole $15 federal minimum wage is going to hurt lots businesses how do we pay those sarlies? Raising the products services etc.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

li/<o said:


> Maybe its the other way around? You argue your fact that you had no car you had to walk etc I also cared to tell you that life is indeed hard, but you aint going to move up the ladder whining and crying and expect hand outs out their. Yes get a job if you don't try how are you ever going to get a job exactly? My own personal experience is I went to Highschool I went to college, university, worked in retail many years along with a delivery company, I worked two jobs, and I can tell you I was able to buy nice things working very hard, but than I even seeked further and got a government job. If you can't get a job in your area you move. You have to make sacrifices like it or not that's just the way the cookie crumbles. Till this date I am doing sacrifices with my new job I am not 20 minutes away I am close two hours away, but I do it because the pay is worth it. I seen the majority of the time the whiners (that say they can't get a job) never improve you gota do moves period. I did and still do as mentioned this job I have right now wasnt handed to me I had to do a long processes so if you try you can move up in life, but you have to try. As my boy Tony Horton says its best "Rome wasn't built in a day" don't expect to land a good job on the spot takes time. I also feel you finding a job aint easy, but you gota keep trying keep applying sometimes even move to find a good job. As I said I am not working in the town I stay I work around 2 hours away its a sacrifice I am willing to make because its worth it of what I use to get paid and do here.
> 
> Biden is going a month now in presidency. You mention that gasoline prices were all affected by the pandemic and since things slowed down they should have been low however I got an app when I gas up and comparing the time before Biden became president I pumped at $2.02 I pumped this Saturday at a price of $2.39, yet we are in a pandemic. I aint ignoring that I am comparing the before and after Biden became president. To my experience the work hard hard ha worked. I aint saying its easy it was hard believe me. I use to work (when I had two jobs) 50 plus hours a week even more at times. I had no benefits, it was rough it sucked, but you gota keep searching for something better jobs are out their they aint easy to get.
> 
> The reason I mention capitalist vs socialism is my dad came from a 3rd world country. He came with absolutely nothing worked hard hard his tenants were born and raised in this country the USA and yet they never accomplished nothing. The mother is on social security I give her props she worked, the daughter does nothing she isnt disabled she is just lazy. She is waiting on that stimulus check to buy useless stuff instead of a necessity. My dad offered to sell them an old car (actually was mine) was solid the A/C didn't work, but it ran my dad even offered they could do payments (sold it for $500 bucks and offered payments) they said no and why? Because the car looked like shit. I go that the solution isnt to hand out money people just want hand outs. I also don't support big businesses lowering their taxes etc. The whole $15 federal minimum wage is going to hurt lots businesses how do we pay those sarlies? Raising the products services etc.


Again, that argument is completely ridiculous. "Just move"? You know that if someone doesn't have money or transport then they can't move at all, right? It sounds like you've only lived in big cities or something. Like kudos to you for travelling for 2 hours to work, but not everyone has that luxury, and pretending that they do because YOU do is a huge denial of the real world.

Petrol prices are impacted by more than who is currently President, dude. The country is opening up since a vaccine is going out, so therefore prices are going up. If Biden had made/revoked a deal that angered the petrol companies/suppliers then you would see a MASSIVE increase in price, not just $0.37.

Hard work and lazy people has nothing to do with capitalism or socialism, though. I still don't see why you brought it up.
Socialism isn't about giving hand-outs, though. It's about giving the bare minimum to everyone. So basically you'd get free housing, free cheap clothing so that someone has something to wear (probably 3 pieces of each clothing), free crappy food cans, and probably free mediocre wi-fi. All of that would be paid by the government and taken from taxes, and these taxes wouldn't even affect those with less than around $200,000 per year, and even then those with around $200,000 wouldn't see much of an increase in taxes at all. 
To answer the raising prices thing, these taxes I mentioned above would 100% solve that issue. I'm not going to pretend that I know a lot about this subject, but America is long overdue for a higher minimum wage. Working on what are basically slave wages just to be unable to afford rent is a big issue.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

I've never understood how people believe their own personal anecdotes means anything at all to the majority of people and their experiences.

@li/<o major props for what you've sacrificed to get where you are, but not everyone has been able to do that for various reasons that we don't know about, doesn't mean they're lazy. Or perhaps they have done it and have experienced other hardships which screw them financially and other ways.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Capitalism without regulation is the economical equivalent of abolishing the age of consent and sex offender registry, and the small market is like a child.


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

Lorromire said:


> Again, that argument is completely ridiculous. "Just move"? You know that if someone doesn't have money or transport then they can't move at all, right? It sounds like you've only lived in big cities or something. Like kudos to you for travelling for 2 hours to work, but not everyone has that luxury, and pretending that they do because YOU do is a huge denial of the real world.
> 
> Petrol prices are impacted by more than who is currently President, dude. The country is opening up since a vaccine is going out, so therefore prices are going up. If Biden had made/revoked a deal that angered the petrol companies/suppliers then you would see a MASSIVE increase in price, not just $0.37.
> 
> ...


Well thats what my parents did "moved". They came from Mexico with nothing and now they got something. Sometimes as much as we don't want to do things we have to its not easy. Actually we live in a small city pretty rural not a lot of jobs here actually. It was hard for my parents they started slow old cars old everything you can say my dad at the age of 39 I believe got his first brand new car. He never had nice things everything we had before was second hand old used etc. How am I in denial? Kudos more like I am doing it for the better life style here. Work here is hard little bit of work lots of part time jobs minimum wage etc. I dont do it because I love to travel 2 hours (4 total in a week) to work, but its the choice I got here.

You brought the pandemic with petro and I bring it back its increased with Biden it wasnt that high with Trump so just saying.

It does if people don't work they get no where. Do you think if I didn't work and try to do all this I would be where I am at? What I am trying to say I did a lot to be where I am at it was hard and rough. Because hand outs are not the solution to everything thats why I brought it up. I am not against giving stuff to people to get better, but the problem because when that life style becomes your life style. My neighbor in the side is in disability guy can work he is just pretty heavy set, but since he gets good money from that he rather not work. Guy got his 3rd car and to make things more interesting a mercedes (used, but nice looking). I only got one car I don't need another one (why add more expenses to my life style), but why would someone like him have three cars I don't even know. So you say Americans are long overdue to a minimum wage increase yet my parents always made minimum wage and yet got to retire with good income because it was invested. Minimum wage is meant for simple basic jobs. A burger flipper for example wanting to make the same as a EMT makes no sense you know. If you want more either promote, go to school, get a better job, get a second job (thats what my parents did), etc. Also my parents bought an old house and still have that old house. They didn't go fancy a very old house that little by little was remodeled and improved. Probably the best investment ever made. Peoples problem at times want something that is not in their reach afford what you can buy. Raising the minimum wage isn't the solution to fix the economy because when people get the whole $15 minimum wage increase don't complain when your Big Mac instead of being what 2 for $6 in promotion is now 2 for $10...

*@yeahbaby! *Lots of people I seen in my personal experience have been whiners. They are bad at spending money or do bad investments or simply don't try to get a better job. I by no means was handed a silver platter we came from a very poor family and it was rough as I mentioned above second hand stuff we use to own, and old house we were raised off etc. Family came from Mexico and let me tell you over their I truly believe you wont accomplished nothing working hard its very hard over their, but in the USA the American dream still exist the only difference is its just becomed harder to accomplished. People at times cause their own hardships people tend to buy and splurge on spending when priorities don't come into play. The reason I put myself on the spot was because I was able to improve my life style. By no means was it easy it was lots of hard work and choices. I still am sorta living it my job isn't local, but I don't mind that commute makes it worth it. I was tired of working two minimum wage jobs with no benefits. I was making ok money, but I can't do this for the rest of my life. Now I have way better pay and benefits and I even have more free time since its one job.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

TerraRising said:


> Capitalism without regulation is the economical equivalent of abolishing the age of consent and sex offender registry, and the small market is like a child.




There are many delusional right wing Americans who believe that government regulation of capitalism is "Marxist". Marx was born in 1818 and his famous *Communist Manifesto* was written in 1848. However, these ignorant delusionals need to do their homework as Founding Father Alexander Hamilton demanded government regulation in his *Report On Manufactures* of 1791:


The Report on Manufactures, December 1791 (Hamilton 62) – Dianne L. Durante, Writing Addict + Adept (diannedurantewriter.com) 



Note that this was published 27 years before Marx was born and 57 years before the publication of the *Communist Manifesto*.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

li/<o said:


> Well thats what my parents did "moved". They came from Mexico with nothing and now they got something. Sometimes as much as we don't want to do things we have to its not easy. Actually we live in a small city pretty rural not a lot of jobs here actually. It was hard for my parents they started slow old cars old everything you can say my dad at the age of 39 I believe got his first brand new car. He never had nice things everything we had before was second hand old used etc. How am I in denial? Kudos more like I am doing it for the better life style here. Work here is hard little bit of work lots of part time jobs minimum wage etc. I dont do it because I love to travel 2 hours (4 total in a week) to work, but its the choice I got here.
> 
> You brought the pandemic with petro and I bring it back its increased with Biden it wasnt that high with Trump so just saying.
> 
> It does if people don't work they get no where. Do you think if I didn't work and try to do all this I would be where I am at? What I am trying to say I did a lot to be where I am at it was hard and rough. Because hand outs are not the solution to everything thats why I brought it up. I am not against giving stuff to people to get better, but the problem because when that life style becomes your life style. My neighbor in the side is in disability guy can work he is just pretty heavy set, but since he gets good money from that he rather not work. Guy got his 3rd car and to make things more interesting a mercedes (used, but nice looking). I only got one car I don't need another one (why add more expenses to my life style), but why would someone like him have three cars I don't even know. So you say Americans are long overdue to a minimum wage increase yet my parents always made minimum wage and yet got to retire with good income because it was invested. Minimum wage is meant for simple basic jobs. A burger flipper for example wanting to make the same as a EMT makes no sense you know. If you want more either promote, go to school, get a better job, get a second job (thats what my parents did), etc. Also my parents bought an old house and still have that old house. They didn't go fancy a very old house that little by little was remodeled and improved. Probably the best investment ever made. Peoples problem at times want something that is not in their reach afford what you can buy. Raising the minimum wage isn't the solution to fix the economy because when people get the whole $15 minimum wage increase don't complain when your Big Mac instead of being what 2 for $6 in promotion is now 2 for $10...


Look, you're set in your ways and you're just not getting it. I'm glad that everything is working out for you and your family, but it's just not that easy for everyone and pretending that it is comes off as super ignorant is all I'm saying. If you're talking about those people that specifically take advantage of the system and refuse to work, then yeah, they can get fucked. We'll just agree to disagree about the outlook on life cause I feel like this is going nowhere.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

overthehill said:


> There are many delusional right wing Americans who believe that government regulation of capitalism is "Marxist". Marx was born in 1818 and his famous *Communist Manifesto* was written in 1848. However, these ignorant delusionals need to do their homework as Founding Father Alexander Hamilton demanded government regulation in his *Report On Manufactures* of 1791:
> 
> 
> The Report on Manufactures, December 1791 (Hamilton 62) – Dianne L. Durante, Writing Addict + Adept (diannedurantewriter.com)
> ...


I consider Hamilton to be the most important economical figure in U.S. history. Keynes and Friedman can't touch him.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

TerraRising said:


> I consider Hamilton to be the most important economical figure in U.S. history. Keynes and Friedman can't touch him.




There can be no question that writers such as Hamilton, Ben Franklin, Washington, Thomas Paine and others all wrote important documents which influenced people like FDR and all other progressive thinkers of the modern era. So many right wing delusionals ascribe these thoughts to Marx and Marxism when history clearly shows it was our Founding Fathers who originated them.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

overthehill said:


> There can be no question that writers such as Hamilton, Ben Franklin, Washington, Thomas Paine and others all wrote important documents which influenced people like FDR and all other progressive thinkers of the modern era. So many right wing delusionals ascribe these thoughts to Marx and Marxism when history clearly shows it was our Founding Fathers who originated them.


Not all Founding Fathers. However, Hamilton's thinking clearly permeated later Presidents who had the benefit of the people in mind, such as Quincy Adams and Benjamin Harrison. Funnily enough, both these Presidents were descendants of Founding Fathers themselves.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

TerraRising said:


> Quincy Adams




John Quincy Adams writings (not those of Marx) on government works in building the infrastructure are what influenced FDR's New Deal policy more than anything else. His writings are what influenced Lincoln to make the Emancipation Proclamation. Despite his racism (he openly opposed interracial marriage) he was the most underrated figure in American history.


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

Lorromire said:


> Look, you're set in your ways and you're just not getting it. I'm glad that everything is working out for you and your family, but it's just not that easy for everyone and pretending that it is comes off as super ignorant is all I'm saying. If you're talking about those people that specifically take advantage of the system and refuse to work, then yeah, they can get fucked. We'll just agree to disagree about the outlook on life cause I feel like this is going nowhere.


First of all I am not set I will be set the day I can receive passive income and do little to nothing to live for the remainder of my life. Life is hard, I did choices to be where I am at. I can tell you this when I was at my store say I would of stayed the rest of my life I can tell you I wouldn't be able to do what I did (no health insurance, no advancement, no real pay raises, petty vacation and sick days given), however I seeked and decided to pursue something else in my life. I had to do a process. I don't know how I come ignorant when I tell you that life is not easy is hard. I said how my family was from the way bottom and climbed the ladder little by little. Ignorance would be more like life is super easy when they had everything handed to you. I didn't have anything handed to me in my life, I worked for it.


----------



## NaletDaskon (5 mo ago)

I have a neutral attitude toward Trump. Yes, he is an entertainer and an unusual man for politics. But sometimes such "funny" presidents are the strongest and wisest. So I can't say anything against him. People may not have liked his personality. However, his actions were good for America. I can't say anything about that. Joe Biden apparently had more problems, but he's a nicer person. However, I don't think he has anything to do with the problems affecting the lives of Americans. The war between Ukraine and Russia affects our fuel prices and some other factors. More information here https://www.digitaloilandgas.solutions


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

If you hate trump..it’s basically because you are smooth brain and buy into propaganda by the dem controlled media.
‘To which you will reply “no I’m not brain washed…YOU ARE” and then site these same corrupt media sites / tech giant bullshit links which just reaffirms your propaganda brain washing.

So…basically you are a follower and dont have a single original thought in your brain. 

But hey…you do you,


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

dsnotgood said:


> If you hate trump..it’s basically because you are smooth brain and buy into propaganda by the dem controlled media.
> ‘To which you will reply “no I’m not brain washed…YOU ARE” and then site these same corrupt media sites / tech giant bullshit links which just reaffirms your propaganda brain washing.
> 
> So…basically you are a follower and dont have a single original thought in your brain.
> ...


What is 'smooth brain'? It sounds cool to me.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

The art of the Liar:









The Art of the Lie


Trump's Historic First Year Failure on Government Integrity and Accountability Issues




artofthelie.org






As we all know every president has lied more than once or twice during their political career. It goes with the job. But Trump has surpassed all previous presidents in this regard. While I appreciated him calling out traitor Bush for his lies about WMD which should have resulted in a Nuremberg tribunal, Trump has lied even more times than did the traitor. 

But there's more. In all my years of observing politics, I have never seen a president refer to a minority group as a bunch of "rapists & drug dealers" like he did with Mexicans. Nor have I ever seen anyone refer to Third World nations as "$#ithole" nations. His calling covid a Chinese disease resulted in many attacks upon Asians all throughout the country. Recall that he also called for the death penalty for the Central Park Five even though all 5 of them were proven innocent - to this day he refuses to take back his words. In truth, I have not seen many right wingers defend these racist statements. But at the same time you have to wonder why they feel he is so much above reproach and why they have not condemned such vicious hate filled words. 

As for the notion that it is the "Dem controlled media" that causes people to criticize Trump you need only read the newspapers to see how even CONSERVATIVE Ann Coulter called him "abjectly STUPID". She goes on to say that *it is the conservative news media* that is lying to you about trump:









‘Conservative media is lying to you.’ Ann Coulter encourages GOP split from Trump - The Boston Globe


Ann Coulter, conservative media commentator and once a fan of former Republican president Donald Trump, is now a harsh critic.




www.bostonglobe.com






She allegedly makes other unflattering remarks about him:









Ann Coulter Blames ‘Gigantic Pussy’ Trump for MAGA Riots: ‘I Hate Him’


“We finally got the authoritarian liberals have been talking about,” the right-wing firebrand said Wednesday as pro-Trump mobs violently stormed the Capitol.




www.thedailybeast.com







Thus, it is not lefty propaganda that causes people to criticize trump. It is the TRUTH which causes them to do so.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

overthehill said:


> The art of the Liar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cry more


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

overthehill said:


> The art of the Liar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trump showed he was unfit for the job. He refused to grow into the position and it became obvious. The “Deep State” was never to blame for his failure. It was him.



dsnotgood said:


> Cry more


So much for being over your cult leader.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580609403337990144
If Trump somehow gets back in power, he will use it to gain revenge on all of us that challenged him. And no one will be able to stop it.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

BruiserKC said:


> Trump showed he was unfit for the job. He refused to grow into the position and it became obvious. The “Deep State” was never to blame for his failure. It was him.





BruiserKC said:


> If Trump somehow gets back in power, he will use it to gain revenge on all of us that challenged him. And no one will be able to stop it.


Correct on both counts. I'm no bleeding heart liberal, since there's a very real chance I would vote for DeSantis in 24 if he secures the nomination, but wherever you fall on the political spectrum, it should be very clear that Trump simply wasn't up to the task of the presidency and would turn a second term into a dark campaign of revenge against anyone who's ever opposed him. His first term wasn't exactly a highlight of America's history, but my God, it would look like the 1950s compared to his second.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BruiserKC said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580609403337990144
> If Trump somehow gets back in power, *he will use it to gain revenge on all of us that challenged him. And no one will be able to stop it.*


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


>


It won’t go the way you think it will. If the Republicans and Trump get their way, they will have no further need for doing right by us. Or anything for that matter. It’s not going to end well.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BruiserKC said:


> It won’t go the way you think it will. If the Republicans and Trump get their way, *they will have no further need for doing right by us. Or anything for that matter. It’s not going to end well.*


Because that definitely didn't occur during the Clinton, Dubya, Obama and now Biden years, right? :^)

I just want my country to be great again, Teflon Don was doing a pretty solid job at making that happen in spite of his faults (both personal and occasionally presidential) and obstruction from neolibs and neocons that have done fuck all for decades. But who cares about all that economic prosperity and pursuit of happiness bullshit, right? At least we don't have any more mean tweets for the low, low price of a inflation at a 40-year high, a housing bubble that's gonna pop harder than when Hogan faced the The Rock, and a recession that could possibly wind up being The 2008 Financial Crisis 2: Electric Booglaoo.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Teflon Don was doing a pretty solid job at making that happen in spite of his faults (both personal and occasionally presidential) and obstruction from neolibs and neocons that have done fuck all for decades. But who cares about all that economic prosperity and pursuit of happiness bullshit, right?




Clinton and Democrats created FAR more jobs than Republican Trump:










Number of jobs created by sitting president U.S. 2020 | Statista


As of 2020, former President Bill Clinton was the president who created the most jobs in the United States, at 18.6 million jobs created during his eight year term in office.




www.statista.com






Trump - WORSE job creation:

https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2021/01/08/trump-jobs-record/


EDITED for error


As always right wingers remain under the illusion that their leaders are the Messiahs of this world but the facts show otherwise.

And, as I mentioned before, inflation exists all over the world. Therefore, NOT the fault of President Biden.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Because that definitely didn't occur during the Clinton, Dubya, Obama and now Biden years, right? :^)
> 
> I just want my country to be great again, Teflon Don was doing a pretty solid job at making that happen in spite of his faults (both personal and occasionally presidential) and obstruction from neolibs and neocons that have done fuck all for decades. But who cares about all that economic prosperity and pursuit of happiness bullshit, right? At least we don't have any more mean tweets for the low, low price of a inflation at a 40-year high, a housing bubble that's gonna pop harder than when Hogan faced the The Rock, and a recession that could possibly wind up being The 2008 Financial Crisis 2: Electric Booglaoo.


The whole world is dealing with financial difficulties right now. See the whiplash regarding Britain’s 180 on their tax policies that made things worse due to uncertainty.

Trump proved to be unfit for the job, mean tweets notwithstanding. Period.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Because that definitely didn't occur during the Clinton, Dubya, Obama and now Biden years, right? :^)
> 
> I just want my country to be great again, Teflon Don was doing a pretty solid job at making that happen in spite of his faults (both personal and occasionally presidential) and obstruction from neolibs and neocons that have done fuck all for decades. But who cares about all that economic prosperity and pursuit of happiness bullshit, right? At least we don't have any more mean tweets for the low, low price of a inflation at a 40-year high, a housing bubble that's gonna pop harder than when Hogan faced the The Rock, and a recession that could possibly wind up being The 2008 Financial Crisis 2: Electric Booglaoo.


Yours is a very clumsy, simplistic worldview. Trump was an objectively horrific president, certainly in the bottom 5-10 of all time. That's beyond dispute if you have even the most rudimentary knowledge of American history. It has nothing to do with whether he's liberal or conservative; he simply did not and still does not have the disposition for the job.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

Strike Force said:


> Yours is a very clumsy, simplistic worldview. Trump was an objectively horrific president, certainly in the bottom 5-10 of all time. That's beyond dispute if you have even the most rudimentary knowledge of American history. It has nothing to do with whether he's liberal or conservative; he simply did not and still does not have the disposition for the job.



The record clearly shows that President Obama ended the Great Recession caused by Bush. He stimulated the economy and created millions of jobs. Yet, Trump claims he "inherited a mess". The guy was totally incompetent and never took responsibility for anything. 

Funny thing is he set the time table for withdrawal from Afghanistan. Then when President Biden adhere to it, somehow the right wingers found a way to blame him for losing the war. 

In the small minds of these right wingers their pols (especially those of the extreme right) can do no wrong. This despite all the historical evidence to the contrary.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Oh yeah, gas prices and the cost of living actually being affordable (especially in states that whose wells weren't poisoned by progressive and/or neocon fuckery), energy independence instead of consistently suckling on the Saudis' teats, cracking down on illegal immigration and thus giving a damn about citizens and legal immigrants, and having the brass balls to set the table in order to come (astoundingly close, I might add) to brokering peace in Korea and even between Israel and Palestine. Definitely a bottom tier prez, especially compared to the Alzheimer's-ridden Manchurian candidate in office . :^)
> 
> Just remember: scumfucks like you and any uppity, "MUH MURICA" eurofags (who are in rough, if not rougher shape, due to their once-lovely countries are also being turned into shitholes by vile shitheads analogous to Biden) have no valid claim whatsoever to complain about the cost of living skyrocketing for no good reason when you've willingly allowed (or even lauded over) the unfurling of these shitshows. You will own nothing and you will be happy, because you are the weak men who create hard times.


It’s sad that once sane people like you have lost your minds. Trump ended up not Doing any of the stuff you wanted. We were never energy independent. He didn’t do anything regarding immigration. Never came anywhere close to peace with North Korea or Palestine.

Meanwhile, the rest of the world is dealing with inflation. Israel’s rate, for example, was 25x higher in the first quarter of this year than it was in the first quarter of 2020.









U.S. inflation rate has almost quadrupled over past two years, but in many other countries, it's risen even faster







www.pewresearch.org





The war in Ukraine, a continuing pandemic, supply chain issues, etc. Murica is dealing so far because we aren’t doing moves that would stir panic. See the 180 that Truss did with her economic plan and the havoc it’s wreaking and will wreak on the British economy.

Me? Doing fine because I’ve been smart with my money and don’t let my political passions impact my investments. For those of you who went crazy and spent money plus driving a vehicle that gets 3 miles to the gallon, eventually times get tough and gas prices go up. That’s not my fault.

And we warned you about Trump. You didn’t listen. Not my problem.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

BruiserKC said:


> It’s sad that once sane people like you have lost your minds. Trump ended up not Doing any of the stuff you wanted. We were never energy independent. He didn’t do anything regarding immigration. Never came anywhere close to peace with North Korea or Palestine.
> 
> Meanwhile, the rest of the world is dealing with inflation. Israel’s rate, for example, was 25x higher in the first quarter of this year than it was in the first quarter of 2020.
> 
> ...





Obviously, he is a tRump cultist who cannot even begin to back up his ridiculous claims with facts or with truths. He resorts to hostilities because of his infantilism and lack of knowledge. As you say the inflation crisis is a universal matter one not restricted to the USA. In his mindless delusionalism, somehow, Biden is responsible for the inflation numbers in England, Holland, and elsewhere. Somehow, Biden is likely accountable for the Israel-Palestine dispute (and likely the Russian-Ukraine dispute as well) even though that has gone on for over 2,000 years. He cries about immigration notwithstanding the fact that Biden arrests more than 2 million at the border:









Arrests along U.S.-Mexico border top 2 million a year for the first time


Federal authorities are on pace to make more than 2.3 million arrests during the 2022 fiscal year, which ends Sept. 30. That will far exceed last year’s record of more than 1.7 million arrests.




www.texastribune.org






Even his hero tRump never came close to doing anything like that. tRump screwed the economy but Biden is to be blamed. Ha! Utterly laughable. His spiel is nothing more than hate filled anti-America mindless tRump cutlism. Ann Coulter called tRump stupid for his actions and nonsensical beliefs. But the cultists will not be persuaded no matter how much truth is presented to their faces. 

Wouldn't surprise me in the least if he was at the following rally:













Dixie flag (symbol of treason), swastika (symbol of Nazism), and white supremacist symbols ~ all at pro tRump rally. No surprise that this hate cult assigns one of its agents to disrupt the forum with accusations, hate, propaganda, and treason.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Oh yeah, gas prices and the cost of living actually being affordable (especially in states that whose wells weren't poisoned by progressive and/or neocon fuckery), energy independence instead of consistently suckling on the Saudis' teats, cracking down on illegal immigration and thus giving a damn about citizens and legal immigrants, and having the brass balls to set the table in order to come (astoundingly close, I might add) to brokering peace in Korea and even between Israel and Palestine. Definitely a bottom tier prez, especially compared to the Alzheimer's-ridden Manchurian candidate in office . :^)
> 
> Just remember: scumfucks like you and any uppity, "MUH MURICA" eurofags (who are in rough, if not rougher shape, due to their once-lovely countries are also being turned into shitholes by vile shitheads analogous to Biden) have no valid claim whatsoever to complain about the cost of living skyrocketing for no good reason when you've willingly allowed (or even lauded over) the unfurling of these shitshows. You will own nothing and you will be happy, because you are the weak men who create hard times.


What an embarrassing, uninformed rant. "Eurofags?" Spoken like a true ED veteran. Go lay down. The only options here are that you know nothing about history or that you're just lying. Your choice.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Jan. 6 Committee Subpoenas Trump, Accusing Former President of ‘Personally Orchestrating’ Effort to Overturn 2020 Election


The House Select Committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021 attack on the U.S. Capitol has officially sent a subpoena to former President Donald Trump.




www.mediaite.com





Hopefully this goes somewhere. All of this could have been squashed at the beginning. Plenty of crimes to arrest him for and anyone in Congress that had anything to do with it should have Been removed from office.


----------



## percy pringle (Sep 29, 2017)

Alright Trump supporters how do you defend this bat shit crazy cult speak?




> The far-right “ReAwaken America” gathering in Manheim, Pennsylvania, this weekend wasn’t your typical pro-Trump rally.
> 
> It was a whole different level of crazy.
> 
> ...


Credit: Yahoo News


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

In recent weeks there have been numerous reports of intolerant far right radicals obstructing people from posting absentee ballots in polling boxes. Arizona sheriff condemns such illegal and treasonous activity:







But where are the tRumpists to condemn this treason?



NathanMayberry said:


> I used to think America was a great country, drank that kool-aid hard.
> 
> 
> Trump has proved that America is filled with fucking idiots.




It's always interesting to see how to so many of these right wing delusionals, any criticism of tRump, no matter how slight or how truthful it might be is "hate speech". But whenever they criticize Biden with profanities, insults, and lies it constitutes "free speech" in their twisted little minds.

Former Vice President Pence wrote a new book about his experience in the White House. 










Pence risks Trump’s wrath by piling on criticisms of ex-president in new book


In memoir, former vice-president protests loyalty but hits out over Charlottesville, Russia, both impeachments and more




www.theguardian.com






It will be recalled that tRump made it a point to be seen carrying the Bible as a show of devotion and inspiration. This was a farce as in reality he does not attend church, pray, or want anyone to pray for him:


Pence, famously devout, writes that he prayed for Trump throughout his presidency, and after urging a farewell address as given by “every president since George Washington … urged him one more time to take time to pray”.

Perhaps unsurprisingly, the thrice-married, genital-grabbing, greed-worshipping Trump does not appear to have taken the advice to pray or be prayed for. A few days after the conversation about a farewell address, Pence writes, he “reminded” Trump “that I was praying for him”.

*“Don’t bother,” *Trump said.



President Pharisee:


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

overthehill said:


> It's always interesting to see how to so many of these right wing delusionals, any criticism of tRump, no matter how slight or how truthful it might be is "hate speech". But whenever they criticize Biden with profanities, insults, and lies it constitutes "free speech" in their twisted little minds.


I love the Good Liars exposing the sheer idiocy of most of these clowns.









Man in "B**WJOB" Shirt Doesn't Want Kid Seeing Inappropriate Stuff


https://linktr.ee/thegoodliars




www.youtube.com













Trump Supporter thinks Joe Biden is being played by an actor


https://linktr.ee/thegoodliars




www.youtube.com













Guy Thinks Trump is Still in Power







www.youtube.com


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

And here we go again. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592704795680251904


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

He sounds as Trumpy as ever. 

Watched part of it for curiosity's sake. I thought the hosts on Fox might actually throw up from the amount of dick sucking they were doing for him.


----------



## CrushMeRhea (1 mo ago)

Donald Trump appointed three Supreme Court justices which lead to the end of Roe v Wade in a massive blow to the abortion movement. He successfully turned the party populist (or at least most of it) and nationalist opposed to the squishy neoconservative mess it had been since Reagan. He retired Jeb Bush, Liz Cheney and Hillary Clinton, opened talks with North Korea, negotiated peace deals in the Middle East, made America energy independent and a net exporter of energy, took a hardline stance on China, showed restraint in not starting any new foreign wars, his administration killed the leader of ISIS and a top Iranian general, they ended the disastrous Iran nuclear deal, Trump personally opposed NAFTA and the TPP, passed tax cuts, ended the stupid individual mandate in Obamacare, and perhaps most significantly built and/or refurbished hundreds of miles of border wall which helped in significantly reducing illegal immigration and drug smuggling.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

CrushMeRhea said:


> Donald Trump appointed three Supreme Court justices which lead to the end of Roe v Wade in a massive blow to the abortion movement. He successfully turned the party populist (or at least most of it) and nationalist opposed to the squishy neoconservative mess it had been since Reagan. He retired Jeb Bush, Liz Cheney and Hillary Clinton, opened talks with North Korea, negotiated peace deals in the Middle East, made America energy independent and a net exporter of energy, took a hardline stance on China, showed restraint in not starting any new foreign wars, his administration killed the leader of ISIS and a top Iranian general, they ended the disastrous Iran nuclear deal, Trump personally opposed NAFTA and the TPP, passed tax cuts, ended the stupid individual mandate in Obamacare, and perhaps most significantly built and/or refurbished hundreds of miles of border wall which helped in significantly reducing illegal immigration and drug smuggling.


With a username like that I can't imagine what you'd let Trump do to you.


----------



## CrushMeRhea (1 mo ago)

Irish Jet said:


> With a username like that I can't imagine what you'd let Trump do to you.


I'm newly minted Never Trump since now is DeSantis' time.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

CrushMeRhea said:


> I'm newly minted Never Trump since now is DeSantis' time.


Too bad Trump will destroy him first. It’s all about Trump and Trump only. And populism has no place in politics. I’m an original NeverTrumper and that includes any of his minions and followers…like DeSanctimonious.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

i only listen to trump because he ,akes me laugh but i dont like him as president but i dems domt have anyone better imo


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

This embodies everything tRump and his minions stands for.


----------



## CrushMeRhea (1 mo ago)

overthehill said:


> This embodies everything tRump and his minions stands for.


We've devolved into boomer political comics in place of actual arguments.


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

CrushMeRhea said:


> We've devolved into boomer political comics in place of actual arguments.


Democrats and Republicans accuse each other of anti-Semitism and nazism. That's just what they do. Ever wondered why this is? 🤡

So apparently the white supremacist movement is now being led by a black rapper (Ye), a Hispanic kid (Fuentes) and an ex-homosexual Jew (Milo), and Zionist shill Trump had dinner with them. Guys like Ye and Fuentes expose Zionist power through an Abrahamic (Christian) lense, so ultimately this road leads to nowhere. They simply want to replace Abrahamic nonsense with Abrahamic nonsense.


----------



## CrushMeRhea (1 mo ago)

I think Trump is generally an idiot but he clearly didn't know who Fuentes even was.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Mr. King Of Kings said:


> Democrats and Republicans accuse each other of anti-Semitism and nazism. That's just what they do. Ever wondered why this is? 🤡
> 
> So apparently the white supremacist movement is now being led by a black rapper (Ye), a Hispanic kid (Fuentes) and an* ex-homosexual Jew (Milo)*, and Zionist shill Trump had dinner with them. Guys like Ye and Fuentes expose Zionist power through an Abrahamic (Christian) lense, so ultimately this road leads to nowhere. They simply want to replace Abrahamic nonsense with Abrahamic nonsense.


Is he not gay anymore, or not jewish anymore? or both?


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

CrushMeRhea said:


> We've devolved into boomer political comics in place of actual arguments.



It is very easy to criticize. Far more difficult to refute a genuine truth.

tRump is ever so stupid that he still continues to pretend the election was stolen:














How can anyone be so stupid as to vote for this moron?


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

overthehill said:


> tRump is ever so stupid that he still continues to pretend the election was stolen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did not, but the economy was better with him in charge.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

Ghost Lantern said:


> I did not, but the economy was better with him in charge.



Biden has a lower unemployment figure and created far more jobs.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

overthehill said:


> Biden has a lower unemployment figure and created far more jobs.


Make it work to your favor any way you can brother. I get it. Not hard to get a bump there when half the nation was crippled by a pandemic.

But the cost of living does not lie. Just wait till you file taxes in 2024 and you are welcomed back to the the left's tax policies. Biden's gains in the unemployment record and "jobs" has everything to do with the pandemic.

Care to make an actual point? @percy pringle? I am not a Trumper.

But using pandemic numbers, to benifit a failing economic package?

This is why I hate politics, because partisan bull crap. Half the country was not working during the pandemic, but because the pandemic ended and people came back to work...."that's Biden doing good work?"

I vote with my wallet not an agenda.


----------



## percy pringle (Sep 29, 2017)

Ghost Lantern said:


> Care to make an actual point? @percy pringle? I am not a Trumper.
> 
> But using pandemic numbers, to benifit a failing economic package?
> 
> ...


It's not too hard to use the numbers to back up who and who doesn't do well because it's tricky. Trump came in and enjoyed the work Obama did for his first two years and then things started to change. Things went downhill. Then they got ugly and nothing much got accomplished his second half and we were going towards another bad streak. Biden came in and took over Trump's mess and has done better than I ever imagined he would. I'm not a huge fan of Biden but he's doing the job. Yes you can use the numbers to try and downplay his achievements but the fact is that Biden has accomplished a ton more in one plus years than Trump did in four years.

Never said you were a Trumpster. Going by what you stated.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

overthehill said:


> How can anyone be so stupid as to vote for this moron?


How can anyone be so stupid as to ask this question?

You don't have to be stupid to have voted for Trump, particularly in 2016. My parents and uncle voted for him, highly intelligent and successful professionals all. Trump awoke something in the electorate like no one else before him and faced the worst and least popular presidential candidate in history. You can't deny that, even if you hate him. We don't need to revisit his entire list of strengths and weaknesses, but to simply declare all his supporters morons betrays either a complete lack of understanding of politics or simply sheer biased hate.

Now, are you stupid if you vote for him in 2024? No. You're STILL incorrect there. I wouldn't call those people stupid; I'd consider them overly ideological and unwilling to change. Trump has proven himself to be unfit for the job; even if he appealed to you the first time around, which is understandable, one shouldn't make the same mistake twice.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

When Trump says this…
“Fraud of this type and magnitude allows for the termination of all rules, regulations, and articles, even those found in the Constitution.”

No one can ever again say he’s a conservative. He is not interested in conserving the Constitution.

I can understand that we want the economy to be better. There’s a lot of uncertainty right now. But we have a Republican Party that no longer believes in our Republic. And a former president who will burn it all down if given the opportunity.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

Ghost Lantern said:


> Make it work to your favor any way you can brother. I get it. Not hard to get a bump there when half the nation was crippled by a pandemic.
> 
> But the cost of living does not lie. Just wait till you file taxes in 2024 and you are welcomed back to the the left's tax policies. Biden's gains in the unemployment record and "jobs" has everything to do with the pandemic.



"cost of living"

In case you didn't know it, inflation and its causes is a world wide phenomenon. Biden did not cause it. Contrary to your partisan bias, the USA ranks # 107 in the world. This means that other developed countries with far less supply needs are fairing worse than we are. Some of those countries aren't leftist.



Strike Force said:


> How can anyone be so stupid as to ask this question?
> 
> You don't have to be stupid to have voted for Trump, particularly in 2016. My parents and uncle voted for him, highly intelligent and successful professionals all. Trump awoke something in the electorate like no one else before him and faced the worst and least popular presidential candidate in history. You can't deny that, even if you hate him. We don't need to revisit his entire list of strengths and weaknesses, but to simply declare all his supporters morons betrays either a complete lack of understanding of politics or simply sheer biased hate.
> 
> Now, are you stupid if you vote for him in 2024? No. You're STILL incorrect there. I wouldn't call those people stupid; I'd consider them overly ideological and unwilling to change. Trump has proven himself to be unfit for the job; even if he appealed to you the first time around, which is understandable, one shouldn't make the same mistake twice.



Stupid to ask? Here's your answer:



january 6 riot - Google Search




The real stupidity is in defending the moron and his politics like you have done. To this day he continues to say the election was stolen but hasn't provided a shred of evidence to support his idiotic idea. Yeah he awoke something in the electorate - he awoke hatred for the USA and its democratic institutions and ways. Our Founding Fathers were willing to give up their lives to create this system. In less than four years he managed to destroy confidence in it. He even calls for suspending the Constitution:



https://www.cnn.com/2022/12/03/politics/trump-constitution-truth-social/index.html



Such hatred is nothing more than treason. 

As you say, he is unfit for the job. The real stupidity is in continuing to defend him in any way when it is only too clear that he wishes to ascend into power with the hope of maintaining it forever.



Here are your real patriots:









Lawmakers condemn Trump's call to suspend Constitution


Trump "called for destroying the Constitution and making himself dictator," Rep. Bill Pascrell said.




www.axios.com


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

overthehill said:


> Stupid to ask? Here's your answer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh oh, reading comprehension problems ahoy!

Did I defend him or his policies? Nope. You're putting words in my mouth and creating a straw man argument! You lose! 

All I did was point out that he had mass appeal, which he must have because he won the goddamn election. Pull your head out of your ass and stop being so biased. Go lay down. You're way, way out of your element here.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

Strike Force said:


> Uh oh, reading comprehension problems ahoy!
> 
> Did I defend him or his policies? Nope. You're putting words in my mouth and creating a straw man argument! You lose!
> 
> All I did was point out that he had mass appeal, which he must have because he won the goddamn election. Pull your head out of your ass and stop being so biased. Go lay down. You're way, way out of your element here.



quoting you, "How can anyone be so stupid as to ask this question?"

Lay off the bong water. 

CASE CLOSED

*BREAKING: Trump issues horrific, dangerous demand publicly
~ Brian Tyler Cohen





*

Commentators say:

Someone who openly says “ditch the constitution” should be instantly barred from holding any political office in perpetuity.

Trump just disqualified himself as a presidential candidate. I hope Jack Smith is paying attention.

Why would anyone be surprised that criminals don't like a constitution that holds them accountable?

The guy who has has demanded, threatened and paid off God knows how many people to keep their mouths shut about his affairs, shady business practices and even his school grades, and requires anyone who worked for him to sign a NDA, is now concerned about free speech.



Intelligent analyses and commentary by Democrats. This so much unlike the typical emotional and hate filled rants from the anti-America radical right.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

overthehill said:


> quoting you, "How can anyone be so stupid as to ask this question?"
> 
> Lay off the bong water.
> 
> CASE CLOSED


He loses again! More comprehension issues!

You said that I defended Trump. Point out where I did. Otherwise, pound sand. You're in over your head.

It's also worth noting that generalizing that half the country is stupid makes you look...wait for it...stupid! Calling half the country stupid because of their voting habits is divisive, hateful rhetoric. Wait, that makes you just like Trump!

Ooof. Embarrassing stuff.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

^ as Billy Martin once said, no use in getting into a pissing contest with a skunk


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

overthehill said:


> ^ as Billy Martin once said, no use in getting into a pissing contest with a skunk


That is what you say when you cannot support your claims. Another snowflake easily beaten.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

^projection


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

overthehill said:


> ^projection


I refuted your points. You refuted none of mine.

You criticize Trump, who I'm not a fan of by the way, for being hateful and divisive, yet you're perfectly fine with hateful and divisive rhetoric like calling half of the country stupid just because of their political choices, which is doubly silly since you're obviously not an intellectual heavyweight yourself. How do you explain that?

I swear to God, most people these days have no idea how to be wrong. Our culture is in real trouble.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

*Gov. Chris Christie slams Trump as a post-2020 election untethered self that’s killing GOP right now*

*








Gov. Chris Christie slams Trump as a post-2020 election untethered self that’s killing GOP right now


Former NJ Governor Chris Christie, in full bravado, unlike most of those in his party, slammed Trump in colorful terms. His spine only came when Trump’s seemed broken. Chris Christie slams Trump Watch Politics Done Right T.V. here. Chris Christie...




www.dailykos.com




*

Former NJ Governor Chris Christie, in full bravado, unlike most of those in his party, slammed Trump in colorful terms. His spine only came when Trump’s seemed broken.

*Chris Christie slams Trump*







Former NJ Governor Chris Christie, in full bravado, unlike most of those in his party, slammed Trump in colorful terms. His spine only came when Trump’s seemed broken.
*Chris Christie slams Trump*

*Watch Politics Done Right T.V. here*.
Chris Christie appeared on the This Week with George Stephanopoulos panel. They discussed Donald Trump’s statement on his social media platform where he said the Constitution of the United States should; be suspended to reinstate him into the presidency.
“I don’t understand why it’s so difficult to come out against someone,” Stephanopoulos said. “Who’s for suspending the Constitution.”
And then Chris Christie went off with a statement he should have said years ago.
“It should not be hard to say, ‘No, I don’t favor a revote. I don’t favor the true winner, ‘ as he put it, being put into office by some extra-constitutional act,” Christi said. “This is what kills my party right now is this conversation this morning. We’re not talking about issues that the American people care about. You and I were sitting here talking about this, and we as a party need to have this open family argument in public about whether this is the way we need to go as a party.”
Trump has been a loser since his entry into politics. He has had four consecutive losing cycles, and yet Republicans still fear him. Donna Brazile gave Christie some kudos when she implied he had a spine. His is just stiffening up now. Where was it between 2016 and early 2022?
It is clear that the GOP is scared that they will lose Trump’s constituents if they buck him. Leaders lead. They can lead their constituencies into living their better selves. But it shows how little faith they have in themselves or the people they serve.




I have heard some talk that tRump plans to go third party if the GOPukes don't nominate him in 2024. That's something we should all like to see. By dividing the vote it would show which of these people are true patriots who vote by principle and distinguish them from the hate cult following of tRump and his ilk.

found this gem on dailykos:














perfect reflection of tRump and his disciples


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

overthehill said:


> *Gov. Chris Christie slams Trump as a post-2020 election untethered self that’s killing GOP right now*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


When will you apologize for your hateful and divisive rhetoric, calling half of our nation stupid? Do you stand by your hateful claims or will you apologize? Or are you too cowardly to respond?


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

^ LOL

I suppose percy will now have to apologize for saying "Alright Trump supporters how do you defend this bat shit crazy cult speak?" Or Black Metal having to do the say for saying "sheer idiocy of most of these clowns". Or Dr M for saying "the hosts on Fox might actually throw up from the amount of dick sucking they were doing for him." Wait a minute - how about you apologizing for saying "How can anyone be so stupid as to ask this question?"

After all, I didn't direct my criticism at you. But you did to me. So where is your apology?


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

overthehill said:


> ^ LOL
> 
> I suppose percy will now have to apologize for saying "Alright Trump supporters how do you defend this bat shit crazy cult speak?" Or Black Metal having to do the say for saying "sheer idiocy of most of these clowns". Or Dr M for saying "the hosts on Fox might actually throw up from the amount of dick sucking they were doing for him." Wait a minute - how about you apologizing for saying "How can anyone be so stupid as to ask this question?"
> 
> After all, I didn't direct my criticism at you. But you did to me. So where is your apology?


When will you apologize for your hateful and divisive rhetoric, calling half of our nation stupid? Do you stand by your hateful claims or will you apologize?


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

^ Is there a way to put this clown on IGNORE?

OK. I looked it up and put the clown on IGNORE. No sense in playing games with such a mindless child.


----------



## percy pringle (Sep 29, 2017)

Strike Force said:


> When will you apologize for your hateful and divisive rhetoric, calling half of our nation stupid? Do you stand by your hateful claims or will you apologize?


Is calling half the nation stupid divisive rhetoric or just the plain truth? I'd say 30% of the population are trash and that's just the truth. Funny how Trump can say all kinds of things but the other side isn't allowed to engage in similar talk without being hammered. Would you like to defend that rally I posted a few weeks back with all the bat shit crazy stuff? How do you defend such garbage? Now they want to destroy the constitution and have a dictator. I hope this is the final nail in Trump's coffin as I can't stand to hear more of his bullshit. It's an embarrassment he was president and by far the worst we have ever had. The man has no morals or values which his crowd yells about all the time (attacking others for not "upholding" traditional family values and such) while saying nothing about One Term Donny. It's pathetic.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

overthehill said:


> OK. I looked it up and put the clown on IGNORE. No sense in playing games with such a mindless child.





percy pringle said:


> Is calling half the nation stupid divisive rhetoric or just the plain truth? I'd say 30% of the population are trash and that's just the truth. Funny how Trump can say all kinds of things but the other side isn't allowed to engage in similar talk without being hammered. Would you like to defend that rally I posted a few weeks back with all the bat shit crazy stuff? How do you defend such garbage? Now they want to destroy the constitution and have a dictator. I hope this is the final nail in Trump's coffin as I can't stand to hear more of his bullshit. It's an embarrassment he was president and by far the worst we have ever had. The man has no morals or values which his crowd yells about all the time (attacking others for not "upholding" traditional family values and such) while saying nothing about One Term Donny. It's pathetic.


Your hateful rhetoric is weird. It's worth noting, again, that I'm not a Trump supporter. I voted against him both times. I simply don't support the idea of labeling his voter base entirely stupid. Call me crazy, but I believe that such gross generalizations are intellectually lazy, hateful, and dangerous. It's unfortunate that you can't see why that's so dangerous, and it's even more unfortunate that you can't see that that makes you just like Trump. Laughable.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

tRump called Third World nations "shtthole nations". Close to 40% of Americans have as their ethnic/racial origin in the Third World. This is the type of hate and rhetoric that his cult followers defend. They are utterly pathetic.


----------



## percy pringle (Sep 29, 2017)

overthehill said:


> OK. I looked it up and put the clown on IGNORE. No sense in playing games with such a mindless child.


I imagine Ill have enough with his next reply. They aren't interested in debating soundly and always try to turn things


Strike Force said:


> Your hateful rhetoric is weird. It's worth noting, again, that I'm not a Trump supporter. I voted against him both times. I simply don't support the idea of labeling his voter base entirely stupid. Call me crazy, but I believe that such gross generalizations are intellectually lazy, hateful, and dangerous. It's unfortunate that you can't see why that's so dangerous, and it's even more unfortunate that you can't see that that makes you just like Trump. Laughable.


LOL with you saying we are using hateful rhetoric when the people you are defending live on this. NEVER said you were a Trumpster (funny this is the second time somebody has accused of this). I'm debating your words and thoughts I don't care what side you are on. What are we suppose to idly stand by and accept all of Trump's lies, distortions, crimes, mishaps, criminal activities, and breaking the law as president? It's fun how you try to turn things around on the other side but it's just trying to deflect to all the horrors Trump and his crowd have been involved with. If I am dangerous for thinking that way call me dangerous by all means lol. I'm not going to stand by while these morons act like they can do anything, break any law, and don't have to face cosequences for their actions. Maybe you'd be happier if we would try to run Trump's bus off the highway? Say that Biden can shoot anybody and get away with it? Love the pee pee from the hookers? Sorry but people like me are nothing like Trump and his supporters. And we will call out his bullshit. Funny how the "Fuck your feelings" crowd is always getting upset over what they preach and don't do themselves.



overthehill said:


> tRump called Third World nations "shtthole nations". Close to 40% of Americans have as their ethnic/racial origin in the Third World. This is the type of hate and rhetoric that his cult followers defend. They are utterly pathetic.


They are clueless and will defend their bigotry at any means necessary. But we are the divisive ones? LOL.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

percy pringle said:


> LOL with you saying we are using hateful rhetoric when the people you are defending live on this.



Let me clarify that I did not mean to say you or anyone else that I quoted was being "hateful". I was only trying to show how that clown applied a double standard to me. It's his words I criticized, certainly not yours.


----------



## percy pringle (Sep 29, 2017)

overthehill said:


> Let me clarify that I did not mean to say you or anyone else that I quoted was being "hateful". I was only trying to show how that clown applied a double standard to me. It's his words I criticized, certainly not yours.


Oh I know you didn't overthehill  jThat comment was toward Strike Force. Sadly it's not nice to call them hateful but when their actions meet the words there is some justification for it. But once again the fuck your feelings crowd can't seem to take any type of criticism or truth in this area.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

percy pringle said:


> I imagine Ill have enough with his next reply. They aren't interested in debating soundly and always try to turn things
> 
> 
> LOL with you saying we are using hateful rhetoric when the people you are defending live on this. NEVER said you were a Trumpster (funny this is the second time somebody has accused of this). I'm debating your words and thoughts I don't care what side you are on. What are we suppose to idly stand by and accept all of Trump's lies, distortions, crimes, mishaps, criminal activities, and breaking the law as president? It's fun how you try to turn things around on the other side but it's just trying to deflect to all the horrors Trump and his crowd have been involved with. If I am dangerous for thinking that way call me dangerous by all means lol. I'm not going to stand by while these morons act like they can do anything, break any law, and don't have to face cosequences for their actions. Maybe you'd be happier if we would try to run Trump's bus off the highway? Say that Biden can shoot anybody and get away with it? Love the pee pee from the hookers? Sorry but people like me are nothing like Trump and his supporters. And we will call out his bullshit. Funny how the "Fuck your feelings" crowd is always getting upset over what they preach and don't do themselves.


I'll charitably call this an abject disaster and leave it at that. Please stop butchering the English language.


----------



## percy pringle (Sep 29, 2017)

Strike Force said:


> I'll charitably call this an abject disaster and leave it at that. Please stop butchering the English language.


So you don't have anything other to add than insullts? Do you need a hug Strike Force?

And just so we don't all forget What Trump's four years looked like:

Tried to buy Greenland.
Wanted to nuke hurricanes.
Doctored a hurricane forecast map with a Sharpie.
Attempted a coup to stay in power.
Absconded with thousands of classified documents, lied about it and refused to give them back when the feds asked nicely.
Sent unidentified federal officers to Portland, Oregon, to abduct protesters and spark a conflagration that could be used as a pretense for implementing martial law.
Ordered peaceful protesters tear-gassed so he could pose for a photo-op with a Bible outside a church.
Tried to blackmail Ukraine into manufacturing dirt for his 2020 campaign.
Asked Russia for help in his 2016 campaign — and got it.
Had a weird affinity for Russian President Vladimir Putin. (Remember the Helsinki summit?)
Invited Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov to an in-person meeting in the Oval Office, where he accidentally revealed top-secret intelligence.
Wanted to withdraw the U.S. from NATO.
Separated migrant parents from their children, locked the kids in cages and then failed to reunite them.
Insisted that “raking” would prevent forest fires because “you’ve got to take care of the floors. You know the floors of the forest, very important.”
Covered for Saudi Arabia after Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman ordered the gruesome murder and dismemberment of a U.S. journalist with a bone saw. (Jared Kushner, Trump’s son-in-law, owes Saudi Arabia $2 billion, and the crown prince has reportedly bragged about having Kushner “in his pocket.”)
Intervened to get Kushner top-secret clearance after he was denied over concerns about foreign influence.
Put Kushner in charge of Middle East peace.
Embraced rampant nepotism.
Touted injecting disinfectant as a COVID-19 cure.
Touted ultraviolet light as a COVID-19 cure.
Touted hydroxychloroquine as a COVID-19 cure.
Touted ivermectin as a COVID-19 cure.
Told people not to wear face masks to cut down the spread of COVID-19, even though they work.
Actively discouraged COVID-19 testing.
Refused to send federal aid to New York City amid the first COVID-19 wave because the virus was hitting Democratic-voting states hardest.
“Jokingly” said on multiple occasions that he deserved to be president for more than two terms.
Thought climate change was a Chinese hoax.
Built an incomplete border wall that doesn’t work, wasn’t needed and wasn’t paid for by Mexico.
Started a trade war with China that mainly hurt U.S. consumers.
Threw food when angry.
Saw no problem with his vice president potentially being hanged by a violent mob he’d summoned and sent to the U.S. Capitol to disrupt the peaceful transition of power.
Started his presidency with an easily disproved lie about the crowd size at his inauguration.
Thought people needed an ID to buy cereal.
Fired James Comey as FBI director because he didn’t like the bureau investigating Russian meddling in the 2016 election. (Later, it was revealed that Trump’s campaign manager gave detailed internal polling data to a Russian intelligence agent.)
Fired the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention’s China-based pandemic response team — and then when a pandemic happened years later, said, “I don’t take responsibility at all” for COVID-19.
Repeatedly embraced racism.
Thought repeating “person, woman, man, camera, TV” would assure Americans of his mental stability.
Tweeted literal gibberish — a lot.
Lied all the time. (And still does.)
Openly embraced and amplified QAnon conspiracy theories.
Got impeached twice.
Passed huge tax cuts for wealthy corporations ― and massively grew the national debt.
Flip-flopped on whether the White House had ordered the USS John McCain be hidden so he wouldn’t get mad. (It did.)
Called American military members who died in the line of duty “losers” and “suckers.”
Claimed to have bone spurs to get out of military service.
Binge-watched Fox News when he should have been working.
Played so, so much golf.
Raked in cash from foreign interests at his Washington hotel in an operation sometimes described as the “epicenter” of a corrupt presidency.
Held a rally that may have led to the death of Herman Cain.
Allegedly directed his lawyer to commit campaign fraud to cover up that Trump cheated on his wife after she had recently given birth.
Was accused of sexual misconduct by more than two dozen women.
Dismissed any bad news about himself as “fake.”
Lied about voluntarily turning over his tax returns.
Ate well-done steak — with ketchup.
Described white supremacists in Charlottesville, Virginia, as “very fine people.”
Grossly abused the presidential pardon on his way out the door.
Used private communication services extensively after arguing that Hillary Clinton should be jailed for having a private email server.
Refused to release White House visitor logs.
Went to Puerto Rico and threw paper towels at people desperate for actual hurricane aid.
Discouraged exercise because he believes bodies are like batteries, with a finite amount of energy.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

overthehill said:


> tRump called Third World nations "shtthole nations". Close to 40% of Americans have as their ethnic/racial origin in the Third World. This is the type of hate and rhetoric that his cult followers defend. They are utterly pathetic.


Defend your comment that half of Americans are stupid. Explain why you are different from Trump. Defend your claims!

Remember, all this is coming from someone who is anti-Trump.


----------



## percy pringle (Sep 29, 2017)

Strike Force said:


> Defend your comment that half of Americans are stupid. Explain why you are different from Trump. Defend your claims!
> 
> Remember, all this is coming from someone who is anti-Trump.


LOL. I said 30% be fucking honest for heaven's sake.

Yes.....Yes....Yes.....can't debate so going to resort to insults.....Yes.....Yes....Yes.... I'm trying to debate in good faith and you are just slinging around shit and OMG his English isn't perfect card....wow you are a peach. Says a TON about you. You may not be on their side but you are defending them as you are and then ignoring what I present with "Yau cantt spell". You can't debate so you turn to attacking petty shit. LOL you are going on ignore if this is how you want to conduct yourself. What's next: accusing McDonald’s of being part of the “deep state” and asking more questions about Michelle Obama’s gender? I wish you and others like you luck with your need to pray and crush demonic satellites, believing JFK is still alive and will appoint Trump president again, talk about demon sperm as debate points and constantly pull the victim card. Waits for "witty" reply.....oh wait no you are on ignore


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

percy pringle said:


> LOL. I said 30% be fucking honest for heaven's sake.
> 
> Yes.....Yes....Yes.....can't debate so going to resort to insults.....Yes.....Yes....Yes.... I'm trying to debate in good faith and you are just slinging around shit and OMG his English isn't perfect card....wow you are a peach. Says a TON about you. You may not be on their side but you are defending them as you are and then ignoring what I present with "Yau cantt spell". You can't debate so you turn to attacking petty shit. LOL you are going on ignore if this is how you want to conduct yourself. What's next: accusing McDonald’s of being part of the “deep state” and asking more questions about Michelle Obama’s gender? I wish you and others like you luck with your need to pray and crush demonic satellites, believing JFK is still alive and will appoint Trump president again, talk about demon sperm as debate points and constantly pull the victim card. Waits for "witty" reply.....oh wait no you are on ignore


It's clear that you, of all people, are not in a position to claim that 30% of the population are stupid. It's foolish to do that, no matter what topic we're talking about. You do realize that, by doing so, you're acting exactly the same as Trump, the person you hate, right? This may not have dawned on you.


----------



## Flairwhoo84123 (Jan 3, 2022)

overthehill said:


> Biden has a lower unemployment figure and created far more jobs.


Standard of living doesnt feel like for most folks with the supply chain issues, inflation, and borrowing is more difficult for small business owners, house owners, rtc with the hikes in intreast, and while we all celebrate gas prices finally dropping it still too much compared to trump era, and hiring while still happening not at the rate it was under trump, if the economy gets bad into 2023/2024, Trump despite himself and his stupid comments, and endless legal cases could pull off a albeit slim chance of Grover Cleveland and win the election, people are only voting for biden "because trump made me mad" not because they like him, still I think if Republicans want a shot at actual winning Desantis is the choice, younger, knows how to actually use institutions and state power to achieve his goals, and he can run like Reagan in 2024 attacking Biden and the economy if it gets worse.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

percy pringle said:


> LOL. I said 30% be fucking honest for heaven's sake.
> 
> Yes.....Yes....Yes.....can't debate so going to resort to insults....


"You shouldn't insult people!"
"30% of all people are stupid!"

Uh-oh, Spaghetti-O!


----------



## percy pringle (Sep 29, 2017)

Although this is just a wrestling forum and the last place I'd expect good debate I'd like to add the following below. I am all for discussing politics but will not debate with others who attack small petty details instead of the meat of the conversation. People who attack grammar, spelling, and who won't focus on the main points are not serious about discussion. They will divert from the conversation with sideway comments and deflect from the point that they can't debate as they know they are in the wrong. I also gotta say I find it humorous to be labeled as hateful or "no better than the Trump people" for calling out the truth. I really don't think saying 30 percent of the population are trash because they support Trump and his actions. I'm not calling for violence, for them to be shipped out of the US, try to run their buses off the road, start violent insurrections, etc. I'm stating how I feel. If you support Trump and his dishonesty yes I think you are trash. I'll place a list below this to once again add points (debating!) why if you support Trump you are supporting a ton of garbage. To be compared to Trump's supporters is funny as I would never support the lying, discrimination, violence, and dangerous behavior they condone in their leader. Simple as that and it's an opinion. Here is the reasons I feel you are trash if you support Trump after all of the following: 

1. he incited an insurrection against the government,
2. mismanaged a pandemic that killed a million Americans,
3. separated children from their families, lost those children in the bureaucracy,
4. tear-gassed peaceful protesters on Lafayette Square so he could hold a photo op holding a Bible in front of a church,
5. tried to block all Muslims from entering the country,
6. got impeached,
7. got impeached again,
8. had the worst jobs record of any president in modern history,
9. pressured Ukraine to dig dirt on Joe Biden,
10. fired the FBI director for investigating his ties to Russia,
11. bragged about firing the FBI director on TV,
12. took Vladimir Putin’s word over the US intelligence community,
13. diverted military funding to build his wall,
14. caused the longest government shutdown in US history,
15. called Black Lives Matter a “symbol of hate,”
16. lied nearly 30,000 times,
17. banned transgender people from serving in the military,
18. ejected reporters from the White House briefing room who asked tough questions,
19. vetoed the defense funding bill because it renamed military bases named for Confederate soldiers,
20. refused to release his tax returns,
21. increased the national debt by nearly $8 trillion,
22. had three of the highest annual trade deficits in U.S. history,
23. called veterans and soldiers who died in combat losers and suckers,
24. coddled the leader of Saudi Arabia after he ordered the execution and dismembering of a US-based journalist,
25. refused to concede the 2020 election,
26. hired his unqualified daughter and son-in-law to work in the White House,
27. walked out of an interview with Lesley Stahl,
28. called neo-Nazis “very fine people,”
29. suggested that people should inject bleach into their bodies to fight COVID,
30. abandoned our allies the Kurds to Turkey,
31. pushed through massive tax cuts for the wealthiest but balked at helping working Americans,
32. incited anti-lockdown protestors in several states at the height of the pandemic,
33. withdrew the US from the Paris climate accords,
34. withdrew the US from the Iranian nuclear deal,
35. withdrew the US from the Trans Pacific Partnership which was designed to block China’s advances,
36. insulted his own Cabinet members on Twitter,
37. pushed the leader of Montenegro out of the way during a photo op,
38. failed to reiterate US commitment to defending NATO allies,
39. called Haiti and African nations “shithole” countries,
40. called the city of Baltimore the “worst in the nation,”
41. claimed that he single handedly brought back the phrase “Merry Christmas” even though it hadn’t gone anywhere,
42. forced his Cabinet members to praise him publicly like some cult leader,
43. believed he should be awarded the Nobel Peace Prize,
44. berated and belittled his hand-picked Attorney General when he recused himself from the Russia probe,
45. suggested the US should buy Greenland,
46. colluded with Mitch McConnell to push through federal judges and two Supreme Court justices after supporting efforts to prevent his predecessor from appointing judges,
47. repeatedly called the media “enemies of the people,”
48. claimed that if we tested fewer people for COVID we’d have fewer cases,
49. violated the emoluments clause,
50. thought that Nambia was a country,
51. told Bob Woodward in private that the coronavirus was a big deal but then downplayed it in public,
52. called his exceedingly faithful vice president a “p---y” for following the Constitution,
53. nearly got us into a war with Iran after threatening them by tweet,
54. nominated a corrupt head of the EPA,
55. nominated a corrupt head of HHS,
56. nominated a corrupt head of the Interior Department,
57. nominated a corrupt head of the USDA,
58. praised dictators and authoritarians around the world while criticizing allies,
59. refused to allow the presidential transition to begin,
60. insulted war hero John McCain – even after his death,
61. spent an obscene amount of time playing golf after criticizing Barack Obama for playing (far less) golf while president,
62. falsely claimed that he won the 2016 popular vote,
63. called the Muslim mayor of London a “stone cold loser,”
64. falsely claimed that he turned down being Time’s Man of the Year,
65. considered firing special counsel Robert Mueller on several occasions,
66. mocked wearing face masks to guard against transmitting COVID,
67. locked Congress out of its constitutional duty to confirm Cabinet officials by hiring acting ones,
68. used a racist dog whistle by calling COVID the “China virus,”
69. hired and associated with numerous shady figures that were eventually convicted of federal offenses including his campaign manager and national security adviser,
70. pardoned several of his shady associates,
71. gave the Presidential Medal of Freedom to two congressmen who amplified his batshit crazy conspiracy theories,
72. got into telephone fight with the leader of Australia(!),
73. had a Secretary of State who called him a moron,
74. forced his press secretary to claim without merit that his was the largest inauguration crowd in history,
75. botched the COVID vaccine rollout,
76. tweeted so much dangerous propaganda that Twitter eventually banned him,
77. charged the Secret Service jacked-up rates at his properties,
78. constantly interrupted Joe Biden in their first presidential debate,
79. claimed that COVID would “magically” disappear,
80. called a U.S. Senator “Pocahontas,”
81. used his Twitter account to blast Nordstrom when it stopped selling Ivanka’s merchandise,
82. opened up millions of pristine federal lands to development and drilling,
83. got into a losing tariff war with China that forced US taxpayers to bail out farmers,
84. claimed that his losing tariff war was a win for the US,
85. ignored or didn’t even take part in daily intelligence briefings,
86. blew off honoring American war dead in France because it was raining,
87. redesigned Air Force One to look like the Trump Shuttle,
88. got played by Kim Jung Un and his “love letters,”
89. threatened to go after social media companies in clear violation of the Constitution,
90. botched the response to Hurricane Maria in Puerto Rico,
91. threw paper towels at Puerto Ricans when he finally visited them,
92. pressured the governor and secretary of state of Georgia to “find” him votes,
93. thought that the Virgin islands had a President,
94. drew on a map with a Sharpie to justify his inaccurate tweet that Alabama was threatened by a hurricane,
95. allowed White House staff to use personal email accounts for official businesses after blasting Hillary Clinton for doing the same thing,
96. rolled back regulations that protected the public from mercury and asbestos,
97. pushed regulators to waste time studying snake-oil remedies for COVID,
98. rolled back regulations that stopped coal companies from dumping waste into rivers,
99. held blatant campaign rallies at the White House,
100. tried to take away millions of Americans’ health insurance because the law was named for a Black man,
101. refused to attend his successors’ inauguration,
102. nominated the worst Education Secretary in history,
103. threatened judges who didn’t do what he wanted,
104. attacked Dr. Anthony Fauci,
105. promised that Mexico would pay for the wall (it didn’t),
106. allowed political hacks to overrule government scientists on major reports on climate change and other issues,
107. struggled navigating a ramp after claiming his opponent was feeble,
108. called an African-American Congresswoman “low IQ,”
109. threatened to withhold federal aid from states and cities with Democratic leaders,
110. went ahead with rallies filled with maskless supporters in the middle of a pandemic,
111. claimed that legitimate investigations of his wrongdoing were “witch hunts,”
112. seemed to demonstrate a belief that there were airports during the American Revolution,
113. demanded “total loyalty” from the FBI director,
114. praised a conspiracy theory that Democrats are Satanic pedophiles,
115. completely gutted the Voice of America,
116. placed a political hack in charge of the Postal Service,
117. claimed without evidence that the Obama administration bugged Trump Tower,
118. suggested that the US should allow more people from places like Norway into the country,
119. suggested that COVID wasn’t that bad because he recovered with the help of top government doctors and treatments not available to the public,
120. overturned energy conservation standards that even industry supported,
121. reduced the number of refugees the US accepts,
122. insulted various members of Congress and the media with infantile nicknames,
123. gave Rush Limbaugh a Presidential medal of Freedom at the State of the Union address,
124. named as head of federal personnel a 29-year old who’d previously been fired from the White House for allegations of financial improprieties,
125. eliminated the White House office of pandemic response,
126. used soldiers as campaign props,
127. fired any advisor who made the mistake of disagreeing with him,
128. demanded the Pentagon throw him a Soviet-style military parade,
129. hired a shit ton of white nationalists,
130. politicized the civil service,
131. did absolutely nothing after Russia hacked the U.S. government,
132. falsely said the Boy Scouts called him to say his bizarre Jamboree speech was the best speech ever given to the Scouts,
133. claimed that Black people would overrun the suburbs if Biden won,
134. insulted reporters of color,
135. insulted women reporters,
136. insulted women reporters of color,
137. suggested he was fine with China’s oppression of the Uighurs,
138. attacked the Supreme Court when it ruled against him,
139. summoned Pennsylvania state legislative leaders to the White House to pressure them to overturn the election,
140. spent countless hours every day watching Fox News,
141. refused to allow his administration to comply with Congressional subpoenas,
142. hired Rudy Giuliani as his lawyer,
143. tried to punish Amazon because the Jeff Bezos-owned Washington Post wrote negative stories about him,
144. acted as if the Attorney General of the United States was his personal attorney,
145. attempted to get the federal government to defend him in a libel lawsuit from a prominent lady who accused him of sexual assault,
146. held private meetings with Vladimir Putin without staff present,
147. didn’t disclose his private meetings with Vladimir Putin so that the US had to find out via Russian media,
148. stopped holding press briefings for months at a time,
149. “ordered” US companies to leave China even though he has no such power,
150. led a political party that couldn’t even be bothered to draft a policy platform,
151. claimed preposterously that Article II of the Constitution gave him absolute powers,
152. tried to pressure the U.K. to hold the British Open at his golf course,
153. suggested that the government nuke hurricanes,
154. suggested that wind turbines cause cancer,
155. said that he had a special aptitude for science,
156. fired the head of election cyber security after he said that the 2020 election was secure,
157. blurted out classified information to Russian officials,
158. tried to force the G7 to hold their meeting at his failing golf resort in Florida,
159. fired the acting attorney general when she refused to go along with his unconstitutional Muslim travel ban,
160. hired notorious racist Stephen Miller,
161. openly discussed national security issues in the dining room at Mar-a-Lago where everyone could hear them,
162. interfered with plans to relocate the FBI because a new development there might compete with his hotel,
163. abandoned Iraqi refugees who’d helped the U.S. during the war,
164. tried to get Russia back into the G7,
165. held a COVID super spreader event in the Rose Garden,
166. seemed to believe that Frederick Douglass is still alive,
167. lost 60 election fraud cases in court including before judges he had nominated,
168. falsely claimed that factories were reopening when they weren’t,
169. shamelessly exploited terror attacks in Europe to justify his anti-immigrant policies,
170. still hasn’t come up with a healthcare plan,
171. still hasn’t come up with an infrastructure plan despite repeated “Infrastructure Weeks,”
172. forced Secret Service agents to drive him around Walter Reed while contagious with COVID,
173. told the Proud Boys to “stand back and stand by,”
174. fucked up the Census,
175. withdrew the U.S. from the World Health Organization in the middle of a pandemic,
176. did so few of his duties that his press staff were forced to state on his daily schedule “President Trump will work from early in the morning until late in the evening. He will make many calls and have many meetings,”
177. allowed his staff to repeatedly violate the Hatch Act,
178. seemed not to know that Abraham Lincoln was a Republican,
179. stood before sacred CIA wall of heroes and bragged about his election win,
180. constantly claimed he was treated worse than any president which presumably includes four that were assassinated and his predecessor whose legitimacy and birthplace were challenged by a racist reality TV show star named Donald Trump,
181. claimed Andrew Jackson could’ve stopped the Civil War even though he died 16 years before it happened,
182. said that any opinion poll showing him behind was fake,
183. claimed that other countries laughed at us before he became president when several world leaders were literally laughing at him,
184. claimed that the military was out of ammunition before he became President,
185. created a commission to whitewash American history,
186. retweeted anti-Islam videos from one of the most racist people in Britain,
187. claimed ludicrously that the Pulse nightclub shooting wouldn’t have happened if someone there had a gun even though there was an armed security guard there,
188. hired a senior staffer who cited the non-existent Bowling Green Massacre as a reason to ban Muslims,
189. had a press secretary who claimed that Nazi Germany never used chemical weapons even though every sane human being knows they used gas to kill millions of Jews and others,
190. bilked the Secret Service for higher than market rates when they had to stay at Trump properties,
191. apparently sold pardons on his way out of the White House,
192. stripped protective status from 59,000 Haitians,
193. falsely claimed Biden wanted to defund the police,
194. said that the head of the CDC didn’t know what he was talking about,
195. tried to rescind protection from DREAMers,
196. gave himself an A+ for his handling of the pandemic,
197. tried to start a boycott of Goodyear tires due to an Internet hoax,
198. said U.S. rates of COVID would be lower if you didn’t count blue states,
199. deported U.S. veterans who served their country but were undocumented,
200. claimed he did more for African Americans than any president since Lincoln,
201. touted a “super-duper” secret “hydrosonic” missile which may or may not be a new “hypersonic” missile or may not exist at all,
202. retweeted a gif calling Biden a pedophile,
203. forced through security clearances for his family,
204. suggested that police officers should rough up suspects,
205. suggested that Biden was on performance-enhancing drugs,
206. tried to stop transgender students from being able to use school bathrooms in line with their gender,
207. suggested the US not accept COVID patients from a cruise ship because it would make US numbers look higher,
208. nominated a climate change sceptic to chair the committee advising the White House on environmental policy,
209. retweeted a video doctored to look like Biden
210. had played a song called “Fuck tha Police” at a campaign event,
211. hugged a disturbingly large number of U.S. flags,
212. accused Democrats of “treason” for not applauding his State of the Union address,
213. claimed that the FBI failed to capture the Parkland school shooter because they were “spending too much time” on Russia,
214. mocked the testimony of Dr Christine Blasey Ford when she accused Brett Kavanaugh of sexual assault,
215. obsessed over low-flow toilets,
216. ordered the rerelease of more COVID vaccines when there weren’t any to release,
217. called for the construction of a bizarre garden of heroes with statutes of famous dead Americans as well as at least one Canadian (Alex Trebek),
218. hijacked Washington’s July 4th celebrations to give a partisan speech,
219. took advice from the MyPillow guy,
220. claimed that migrants seeking a better life in the US were dangerous caravans of drug dealers and rapists,
221. said nothing when Vladimir Putin poisoned a leading opposition figure,
222. never seemed to heed the advice of his wife’s “Be Best” campaign,
223. falsely claimed that mail-in voting is fraudulent,
224. announced a precipitous withdrawal of troops from Syria which not only handed Russia and ISIS a win but also prompted his defense secretary to resign in protest,
225. insulted the leader of Canada,
226. insulted the leader of France,
227. insulted the leader of Britain,
228. insulted the leader of Germany,
229. insulted the leader of Sweden (Sweden!!),
230. falsely claimed credit for getting NATO members to increase their share of dues,
231. blew off two Asia summits even though they were held virtually,
232. continued lying about spending lots of time at Ground Zero with 9/11 responders,
233. said that the Japanese would sit back and watch their “Sony televisions” if the US were ever attacked,
234. left a NATO summit early in a huff,
235. stared directly into an eclipse even though everyone over the age of 5 knows not to do that,
236. called himself a very stable genius despite significant evidence to the contrary,
237. refused to commit to a peaceful transfer of power and kept his promise.
238. Don’t forget that he took many classified & top secret documents with him when he left the White House, many of which have not been recovered & may have been compromised.
239. Claimed that to grab a woman by the genitals is a good thing, because when you are a celebrity, they let you do it.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

tRump hand picked a number of RepubliCONs for election such as Lexalt, Oz, Bolduc, Kari Lake, and now Herschel Walker. The one thing in common is that they all LOST.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

My fave Trump moment, lamenting those birv graveyas.

Have another about how its the wettest from the standpoint of water.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Black Metal said:


> My fave Trump moment, lamenting those birv graveyas.
> 
> Have another about how its the wettest from the standpoint of water.


You know, Trump has been off my radar for so long that I had almost forgotten how absolutely ridiculous he is every time he's at a microphone. I didn't want him as president and I don't want him back, but there are definitely times when I miss this sort of incoherent bloviating.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

Don’t give any money to con artist Trump


Fool us once, shame on you. Fool us 1,438 times, and it may finally be too much.




nypost.com






When Donald Trump teased a “major announcement” Wednesday, the MAGA boards went crazy with speculation. He’s going to be the next speaker of the House! He’s enlisted Ron DeSantis to be his vice presidential candidate! He’s finally found that voter fraud he’s been promising for two years!

But no, it was a digital card collection of Trump dressed up like a superhero. In other words, *another money grab*.

For those still inundated with Trump’s pleas for donations, which arrive three or four times a day with ALL CAPS emails and efforts to shame you into “not letting him down,” this is no surprise. Trump used to be in the business of hotels, golf courses, wine, and dubious universities. Now he specializes in political fundraising.

He raised nearly $100 million promising to “stop the steal” and spent almost none of it on lawsuits or inquiries related to 2020 — because he knew, despite his rhetoric, that there was no steal. He sent emails about how important the midterms were, then *banked most of what he raised* for his endorsed candidates. These war chests pay for the salaries of families and allies, private jets, and expenses — and get funneled into Trump’s other companies through hotel bills, consulting, and fees.




tRump = arrogant money grabber. Supporting him is total delusionalism. Even the CONSERVATIVE *NY Post* has tired of his lies and deceptions.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

It’s hilarious how this has woken up even some of his most fervent supporters. 8 years later people are like “damn maybe this is just about making money”.

Trump really decided to get in on the NFT scam long after that shit has been exposed. Whoever gave him advice to go through with this was trying to sabotage him lol.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

tRump wants to be worshiped as if he was some kind of god - but this is the way he will always be remembered:















biggest political phony anywhere


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Irish Jet said:


> It’s hilarious how this has woken up even some of his most fervent supporters. 8 years later people are like “damn maybe this is just about making money”.
> 
> Trump really decided to get in on the NFT scam long after that shit has been exposed. Whoever gave him advice to go through with this was trying to sabotage him lol.


Bet some of the Qanon folks are trying to find some secret hidden messages from the NFTs.


----------



## MadamNikah (29 d ago)

I'm not a Political Person but things seemed better under Trump than Biden. I pay twice as much for groceries now yet still make the same amount of money. Was promised my student loan debt to be erased but that seems to not be gonna happen either.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

MadamNikah said:


> I'm not a Political Person but things seemed better under Trump than Biden. I pay twice as much for groceries now yet still make the same amount of money. Was promised my student loan debt to be erased but that seems to not be gonna happen either.


The inflation isn't due to Biden. The entire world is inflated at the moment due to COVID. In fact, if Trump had acted sooner than he did, then the inflation MIGHT have been less significant.

The student loan shit is stupid, though, fuck Biden for going back on that.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

Lorromire said:


> The student loan shit is stupid, though, fuck Biden for going back on that.



Farmers whose loans are forgiven do not have to pay taxes on that. This is a form of welfare handout given exclusively to them. If farmers can get this welfare, then students who cannot repay their loans should get some form of write off as a matter of fairness. If Biden is fucked up for doing this, then Congress is equally fucked for giving farmers that type of largesse.

Because of his criminality, tRump is no longer qualified to hold office:








All the evidence is there to prove the traitor fomented the insurrection thereby proving that he engaged in a _prima facie_ case of treason. Now it's time to LOCK HIM UP.


----------



## The real Axel (May 20, 2006)

overthehill said:


> Because of his criminality, tRump is no longer qualified to hold office:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're so clever calling him tRump. That'll show him!


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

I've got a q for the Trump fans, are you still gonna stick with him or get behind De Santis instead?


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

Super "Star" crushed by Jan 6 report truth:
























The one who said "LOCK HIM UP" may now be facing those same consequences.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Lorromire said:


> The inflation isn't due to Biden. The entire world is inflated at the moment due to COVID. In fact, if Trump had acted sooner than he did, then the inflation MIGHT have been less significant.
> 
> The student loan shit is stupid, though, fuck Biden for going back on that.


Biden did not go back on it. Republicans in six states brought it to court and the Supreme Court said it couldn't happen until they decide


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

validreasoning said:


> Biden did not go back on it. Republicans in six states brought it to court and the Supreme Court said it couldn't happen until they decide


Fair enough. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

Biden and Democrats created multiple MILLIONS more jobs than the anti-America RepubliCONs:


December Jobs Report - Economy Remains Strong and Dynamic, 10.5m Biden Jobs | NDN 


*33.8m jobs* - 16 years of Clinton, Obama

*10.5m* *jobs* - 22 months of Biden

*1.9m jobs* - 16 years of Bush, Bush and Trump

Biden's 10 jobs is _5 times_ as many jobs as were created in the 16 years of the last 3 Republican Presidencies, _combined_. 



Too bad the CONS can never match the patriotism and dynamic politics of the Democrats.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Are we still pretending that the US and its businesses weren't facing an unprecedented yearlong lock-down, and that these gained jobs are just people going back to work once things reopened?

Because that's exactly what happened.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Are we still pretending that the US and its businesses weren't facing an unprecedented yearlong lock-down, and that these gained jobs are just people going back to work once things reopened?
> 
> Because that's exactly what happened.



This is a popular myth that mystics who succumb to tRump cultism believe in. However, all the evidence points to the contrary as he lost only 2,876,000 jobs during his FAILED regime: Cheap Fun Saturday: Job Growth Under Biden and Trump

Biden has created MILLIONS more jobs than tRump lost. This because Democratic party policies are infinitely superior to those of the inferior republican policies. 

Those are the facts whether anyone chooses to believe them or not.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Trump sends another warning to the Republican Party that if they don’t vote for him he will burn it all down.









Truth Social


Truth Social is America's "Big Tent" social media platform that encourages an open, free, and honest global conversation without discriminating on the basis of political ideology.




truthsocial.com


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

BruiserKC said:


> Trump sends another warning to the Republican Party that if they don’t vote for him he will burn it all down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let's hope he succeeds in doing so. It will be for the good of the USA and of the world.


----------



## bander71 (9 mo ago)

The funny thing is that lockdowns and the fall of the economy all started under Trump's administration. I can't fully blame Trump because economic problems happened largely from covid but also to his handling of things. It's clear Biden was handed a giant mess. That said he will have himself to blame if inflation is not reduced by the next elections. I think from what I read inflation will be reduced significantly by then.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Are we still pretending that the US and its businesses weren't facing an unprecedented yearlong lock-down, and that these gained jobs are just people going back to work once things reopened?
> 
> Because that's exactly what happened.


They were on furlough, which means they were employed the whole time, so no.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

Remember when Republicans used the expression "Beijing Biden"? It turns out that it is tRump who is the true Beijing lover as his tax returns disclose the fact that he has been keeping his money in Chinese banks all along.* Recall also that it was tRump who bailed out ZTE without a word of criticism from the idiot right wingers (the idiots had plenty of criticism to say about Obama and Solyndra). He had all of his shirts, MAGA caps, and other stuff made in China but the right wingers all applauded. There just isn't a bigger collection of liars and hypocrites anywhere than in the Repukeblicon party. 
















Donald Dump even paid more taxes to the Chinese government than he did to the USA. What treason!


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

overthehill said:


> Biden and Democrats created multiple MILLIONS more jobs than the anti-America RepubliCONs:
> 
> 
> December Jobs Report - Economy Remains Strong and Dynamic, 10.5m Biden Jobs | NDN
> ...




The TRUTH gets me a thumbs down from flairwhoo - I'll take that as a compliment since my post reveals a truth that right wingers just can't deal with.


----------



## Will Teasle (8 mo ago)

In the fall of 2017, fascist madman and domestic terrorist Donald Trump was caught groveling to Chinese dictator Xi Jinping. Hopefully fascist tyrant Donald Trump is finally held accountable for his crimes and put in prison where Donald Trump belongs.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

MadamNikah said:


> I'm not a Political Person but things seemed better under Trump than Biden. I pay twice as much for groceries now yet still make the same amount of money. Was promised my student loan debt to be erased but that seems to not be gonna happen either.



Businesses, entertainment establishments, restaurant, and some sports venues closed down due to the Covid spread under tRump. Unemployment went into the millions. Biden caused a tremendous recovery. Don't blame him for still having a student debt. Blame the Republican judges who ruled against him. Life is definitely better under Biden and could be better if the right wing did not disrupt his constructive agenda.


----------



## MadamNikah (29 d ago)

overthehill said:


> Businesses, entertainment establishments, restaurant, and some sports venues closed down due to the Covid spread under tRump. Unemployment went into the millions. Biden caused a tremendous recovery. Don't blame him for still having a student debt. Blame the Republican judges who ruled against him. Life is definitely better under Biden and could be better if the right wing did not disrupt his constructive agenda.





overthehill said:


> Businesses, entertainment establishments, restaurant, and some sports venues closed down due to the Covid spread under tRump. Unemployment went into the millions. Biden caused a tremendous recovery. Don't blame him for still having a student debt. Blame the Republican judges who ruled against him. Life is definitely better under Biden and could be better if the right wing did not disrupt his constructive agenda.


Well the geriatric old man shouldn't have promised to erase student loan debt and not deliver it.I had accepted that I'd just be paying a monthly bill for the rest of my life for a college degree that did nothing for me except I drank a lot and got laid a lot in college. The real world sucks and the job I have now doesn't require one. Just don't promise something that you can't deliver.


----------



## bander71 (9 mo ago)

overthehill said:


> Businesses, entertainment establishments, restaurant, and some sports venues closed down due to the Covid spread under tRump. Unemployment went into the millions. Biden caused a tremendous recovery. Don't blame him for still having a student debt. Blame the Republican judges who ruled against him. Life is definitely better under Biden and could be better if the right wing did not disrupt his constructive agenda.



And as that other member wrote that he wasant too informed. A president can't snap his fingers and change things right away. Biden inherited a lot of the problems. Gas price have gone down but that was work that was done by Biden months back to get the prices down. As far as student loans it's true the courts have halted but when the decision is reached that it can't go through most likely then Biden should use the 1965 higher education act to pass it.



MadamNikah said:


> Well the geriatric old man shouldn't have promised to erase student loan debt and not deliver it.I had accepted that I'd just be paying a monthly bill for the rest of my life for a college degree that did nothing for me except I drank a lot and got laid a lot in college. The real world sucks and the job I have now doesn't require one. Just don't promise something that you can't deliver.


I don't have student loans but if I did I'd be more pissed at the party that blocked it and weren't ever going to try to pass a similar thing.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

MadamNikah said:


> Well the geriatric old man shouldn't have promised to erase student loan debt and not deliver it



He did deliver but his hands were tied by Republicans. Blaming him for what they did is absurd. After all, tRump promised health care for everyone. Nobody stopped him for presenting and then implementing his plan. To this day we still await what that plan is or was all about. If we are going to play the blame game let's apply the same standard across the board.


----------



## MadamNikah (29 d ago)

overthehill said:


> He did deliver but his hands were tied by Republicans. Blaming him for what they did is absurd. After all, tRump promised health care for everyone. Nobody stopped him for presenting and then implementing his plan. To this day we still await what that plan is or was all about. If we are going to play the blame game let's apply the same standard across the board.


If youj're a fan of senile old Biden good for you go buy a T-Shirt with his face on it I won't blame you yoiu'd be a chick magnet.


----------



## bander71 (9 mo ago)

It's not set in stone that student loan forgiveness won't happen. They have to wait to see what the courts decide and then if he wants he can get passed through other means.


----------



## MadamNikah (29 d ago)

bander71 said:


> It's not set in stone that student loan forgiveness won't happen. They have to wait to see what the courts decide and then if he wants he can get passed through other means.


I really hope so. Felt like if your boss offered everybody a Christmas Bonus and you made plans with what you'd do with the extra cash then he says sorry the board of directors have refused it so no bonus for you. Would be a big relief to me to get that wiped out.


----------



## bander71 (9 mo ago)

MadamNikah said:


> I really hope so. Felt like if your boss offered everybody a Christmas Bonus and you made plans with what you'd do with the extra cash then he says sorry the board of directors have refused it so no bonus for you. Would be a big relief to me to get that wiped out.


How much do you owe? For some the 10k will be barely a dent. That's a difference in a Biden presidency vs Bernie Sanders might have wiped all or a larger amount. I would tried for 25k wiped out from people.


----------



## MadamNikah (29 d ago)

bander71 said:


> How much do you owe? For some the 10k will be barely a dent. That's a difference in a Biden presidency vs Bernie Sanders might have wiped all or a larger amount. I would tried for 25k wiped out from people.


I had the Pell grant which was supposed to qualify me to have 20K wiped out. I still owe like 19,200. Been paying on it for years but that's just basically been covering the interest. It says I don't owe another payment without interest until October tho so whatever that's almost a year until they sort this out. I stopped paying on it for now since I'm not accumulating interest and might not ever have to pay it back so why bother. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

MadamNikah said:


> got laid a lot in college.


Sure thing bud 😆😆😆🤡🤡🤡


----------



## MadamNikah (29 d ago)

Hangman said:


> Sure thing bud 😆😆😆🤡🤡🤡
> [/QUOTE
> 
> What's with the random insult? I'll be the bigger person and not retort so I have Reported you and hope to see you banned. That had nothing to do with the issue about student loan debt forgiveness but yeah that was what I got most out of college. Does it make you feel like a big boy Tough Guy to be a Cyber Bully Troll? Don't care ir you're a Premium Member or whatever that means, Bye


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

“Sure thing bud” isn’t ban worthy.


----------



## MadamNikah (29 d ago)

Eastwood said:


> “Sure thing bud” isn’t ban worthy.


Insulting somebody for no reason is cool? I could say a lot of things back to this troll but the minute I go off and put him in his place I'm sure I'll get banned. Whatever.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

MadamNikah said:


> Insulting somebody for no reason is cool? I could say a lot of things back to this troll but the minute I go off and put him in his place I'm sure I'll get banned. Whatever.


Oof

It was pretty tame and no one is going to get banned for saying it. If he called you a fucking mental dipshit, he would certainly get dealt with. You want him banned for saying “sure thing bud”. Lets think about that for a moment..

If you want to go off on him, the rants section has lighter rules (check the sticky for the few rules in there). You won’t get banned, unless you break the rules listed there.


----------



## MadamNikah (29 d ago)

His name alone writes itself. Sure thing bud.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Apparently Trump celebrated the “Respect” for Marriage Bill and now this, don’t think it will go down well with a good (arguably the biggest) segment of his base…


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609689265612656642


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

MadamNikah said:


> What's with the random insult? I'll be the bigger person and not retort so I have Reported you and hope to see you banned. That had nothing to do with the issue about student loan debt forgiveness but yeah that was what I got most out of college. Does it make you feel like a big boy Tough Guy to be a Cyber Bully Troll? Don't care ir you're a Premium Member or whatever that means, Bye


Wait, you want Hangman banned...for this? Grow up.


Hangman said:


> Sure thing bud 😆😆😆🤡🤡🤡


Wait, I thought that everyone was getting laid all the time at college? 🤷


----------



## MadamNikah (29 d ago)

Strike Force said:


> Wait, you want Hangman banned...for this? Grow up.
> 
> Wait, I thought that everyone was getting laid all the time at college? 🤷


I'm not out here claiming to be some mack daddy I haven't been laid since before covid. I just work from home alone since and have gotten used to only going outside to go to the grocery store once a week early in the morning when it isn't crowded since because I have pre-existing conditions that they didn't recommend I get the vaccine or it may have a bad affect on me. College was a huge waste of money that I'm still paying back but I did party a lot and that's where I had the most sex of my life. Don't know why some idiot troll who knows nothing about my life is making fun of me for no reason that had nothing to do with the conversation about student loan debt.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

MadamNikah said:


> I'm not out here claiming to be some mack daddy* I haven't been laid since before covid*. I just work from home alone since and have gotten used to only going outside to go to the grocery store once a week early in the morning when it isn't crowded since because I have pre-existing conditions that they didn't recommend I get the vaccine or it may have a bad affect on me. College was a huge waste of money that I'm still paying back but I did party a lot and that's where I had the most sex of my life. Don't know why some idiot troll who knows nothing about my life is making fun of me for no reason that had nothing to do with the conversation about student loan debt.


Shit son! How have you not exploded?


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

MadamNikah said:


> I'm not out here claiming to be some mack daddy I haven't been laid since before covid.


Good Lord Almighty. Is that why you just sent me a complimentary PM?


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

overthehill said:


> Remember when Republicans used the expression "Beijing Biden"? It turns out that it is tRump who is the true Beijing lover as his tax returns disclose the fact that he has been keeping his money in Chinese banks all along.* Recall also that it was tRump who bailed out ZTE without a word of criticism from the idiot right wingers (the idiots had plenty of criticism to say about Obama and Solyndra). He had all of his shirts, MAGA caps, and other stuff made in China but the right wingers all applauded. There just isn't a bigger collection of liars and hypocrites anywhere than in the Repukeblicon party.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To me, it’s not an issue of treason. If you were a businessman and you have all these dealings all around the world, that’s not a problem. The problem stems from when you are the President of the United States these foreign dealings could be seen as a major conflict of interest. Especially when you are dealing with policy in said nations that might have a direct impact on your own wallet. That’s why when elected presidents are supposed to divest themselves from all their holdings. When elected, Carter had to sell his peanut farm. So now we see he wasn’t as tough on China and Russia as he claimed.

Personally, I think we should’ve had tax returns from even further back released. We knew as far back as the 1980s most reputable banks wouldn’t touch Trump with a 10 foot pole. As a result, he had to borrow money from banks in Russia and Saudi Arabia that don’t necessarily have some dude in a cubicle call you if you fall behind on your payments. 

QUOTE="Dolorian, post: 79542370, member: 402506"]
Apparently Trump celebrated the “Respect” for Marriage Bill and now this, don’t think it will go down well with a good (arguably the biggest) segment of his base…


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609689265612656642[/QUOTE]

Narrator: It’s not.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609695918416068608

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609740364138807296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609662063713959936
Trump is only about Trump. Like the withdrawal from Afghanistan. He wanted to keep a campaign, promise no matter what, even went anyone who knew their stuff could tell you that how he was going about. It was not going to end well. When it didn’t, he couldn’t distance himself fast enough from it.

Same here. The main reason evangelicals and social conservatives held their nose and voted for him in 2016 was the promise that he would put justices on the Supreme Court that would specifically overturn Roe. And that’s partly why the bigly red wave didn’t happen. So now, Trump can’t get away from this quickly enough.

Now many of them are finally waking up to the fact that Trump has no principles and is all about himself. They finally figured it out. If only they had been warned. 🤔🤣


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

MadamNikah said:


> If youj're a fan of senile old Biden good for you go buy a T-Shirt with his face on it I won't blame you yoiu'd be a chick magnet.



LOL. Biden may have some problems with his faculties but tRump does as well. And, at least, Biden is honest whereas tRump is a crook. 

Chick magnet? Hahaaaaa!!! I'm too old. Women never gave a shit for me anyways. Too late for any of that now.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

This whole thread is cringe


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

dsnotgood said:


> This whole thread is cringe


Folks who still support him are cringe.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

overthehill said:


> Chick magnet? Hahaaaaa!!! I'm too old. Women never gave a shit for me anyways. Too late for any of that now.


I’d plow Sean Connery from legal age until 90, don’t give up hope that a woman out there wouldn’t do the same for you.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

Eastwood said:


> I’d plow Sean Connery from legal age until 90, don’t give up hope that a woman out there wouldn’t do the same for you.




Hahaha! The only woman who'd ever want me would be a Basement Bertha:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

BruiserKC said:


> Now many of them are finally waking up to the fact that Trump has no principles and is all about himself. They finally figured it out.


I don’t see this going well for him and wouldn’t be surprised if he makes another post to try and clarify what he actually meant in order to save face. He may have no principles and be all about himself but his latest statement won’t persuade most to follow him in moving left on this issue. Good he appointed the three judges and that lead to overturning Roe but that won’t help him if he backpedals on abortion and turns on his base. He will be losing Catholics as well…


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610079823204089856


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> I don’t see this going well for him and wouldn’t be surprised if he makes another post to try and clarify what he actually meant in order to save face. He may have no principles and be all about himself but his latest statement won’t persuade most to follow him in moving left on this issue. Good he appointed the three judges and that lead to overturning Roe but that won’t help him if he backpedals on abortion and turns on his base. He will be losing Catholics as well…
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610079823204089856


I legitimately believe Trump once ran for betterment of America but that swiftly shifted to narcissism, self empowerment and his ego not long after he was elected. Couple that with the dogpile of the media on him every minute and a victim mentality developing he turned for the worse. He became empty, vacuous and a divisive figure. His entire tenure was a corpse of failed decisions, firings, turmoil in public relations and other things of that ilk. To be blunt, his entire time in office felt like tabloid fodder and was treated as such. He was a celebrity and still was, the news media covered him as such as his fans treated him as such also.

We're basically at the end result of a hollow "politician" who has nothing to offer going forward. His ego is the only reason he's running in 2024 because let's be honest, what the FUCK is he honestly running for as a campaign? Save America! You meant to tell me you made "America Great Again" from 2016-2020 and within 4 years with Biden we have to "Save America!" so vote for me! What's your policies and ideas to change what has been done?


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Black Metal said:


> I legitimately believe Trump once ran for betterment of America but that swiftly shifted to narcissism, self empowerment and his ego not long after he was elected. Couple that with the dogpile of the media on him every minute and a victim mentality developing he turned for the worse. He became empty, vacuous and a divisive figure. His entire tenure was a corpse of failed decisions, firings, turmoil in public relations and other things of that ilk. To be blunt, his entire time in office felt like tabloid fodder and was treated as such. He was a celebrity and still was, the news media covered him as such as his fans treated him as such also.
> 
> We're basically at the end result of a hollow "politician" who has nothing to offer going forward. His ego is the only reason he's running in 2024 because let's be honest, what the FUCK is he honestly running for as a campaign? Save America! You meant to tell me you made "America Great Again" from 2016-2020 and within 4 years with Biden we have to "Save America!" so vote for me! What's your policies and ideas to change what has been done?


Lots of good points here.

Trump won in 2016 because he activated a huge portion of the electorate that felt abandoned and forgotten by politicians and the system. This is why it's idiotic and inaccurate to simply proclaim that all people who support, or at least once supported, Trump are automatically stupid. If you feel that way, you have no clue about politics or the United States or much of anything, really.

Trump's problem now is that his platform is entirely based on grievance and anger. He can't accept that he lost in 2020 because he is an egotistical man, but complaining about the system obviously isn't motivating people to support him. He needs to come up with real policy ideas that will galvanize his base, or he has no hope the next time around.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Strike Force said:


> Lots of good points here.
> 
> Trump won in 2016 because he activated a huge portion of the electorate that felt abandoned and forgotten by politicians and the system. This is why it's idiotic and inaccurate to simply proclaim that all people who support, or at least once supported, Trump are automatically stupid. If you feel that way, you have no clue about politics or the United States or much of anything, really.
> 
> Trump's problem now is that his platform is entirely based on grievance and anger. He can't accept that he lost in 2020 because he is an egotistical man, but complaining about the system obviously isn't motivating people to support him. He needs to come up with real policy ideas that will galvanize his base, or he has no hope the next time around.


Had his populism appeal in 2016 actual been authentic we'd be discussing him much differently than we are today. I don't think January 26th, 2021 was a treacherous historical event as liberal media likes to portray it. I personally considered it a temper tantrum riot because when you seen videos and photos of those morons inside the building they are totally aimless on what to do or where to go once they reached their destination. Then they just left. That day however was a TOTAL stain to his legitimacy for holding political office again and garnering a fanbase someone wants to be associated with. You couldn't touch him or his current fans with a 20 foot pole if you are a typical Reagan republican.

For a time, I thought he just rode that narrative and lie into the ground about losing 2020 but the longer we are removed from it I can't tell if its a grift or he actually believes it himself, which is sad. Considering the victimhood complex I mentioned in my earlier post I could see him actually believing it.

Trump's only supporters now are diehards for better or worse as even most mainstream or sane republicans have exited his camp. His endorsed candidates are also terrible, under perform, lost their races in 2022 or are outright idiotic (Gaetz, MTG and Boebert). His fanbase doesn't need a message, political campaign of any actual substance or anything to be rewarded with by his alleged election. You'd hope for being a fan they would at least want ONE thing out of voting for him. It's rather pathetic they don't if you ask me. I don't vote because I think both political parties abandoned normal citizen of the US decades before I was even born (1990) so my vote doesn't mean much other than what talking head is in charge for the other to hate on but even I would need ONE thing to be delivered to me to earn my vote.


----------



## bander71 (9 mo ago)

Strike Force said:


> Lots of good points here.
> 
> Trump won in 2016 because he activated a huge portion of the electorate that felt abandoned and forgotten by politicians and the system. This is why it's idiotic and inaccurate to simply proclaim that all people who support, or at least once supported, Trump are automatically stupid. If you feel that way, you have no clue about politics or the United States or much of anything, really.
> 
> Trump's problem now is that his platform is entirely based on grievance and anger. He can't accept that he lost in 2020 because he is an egotistical man, but complaining about the system obviously isn't motivating people to support him. He needs to come up with real policy ideas that will galvanize his base, or he has no hope the next time around.



Yes and trump came after 8 years of Obama who many get angry when he is criticized but he did not deliver in what he promised with a super majority his first two years. He had a mandate to do radical change and he failed at it.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^Good video. Where are the geniuses from earlier in this thread who proclaim that you are by definition an imbecile if you supported Trump? Is that a family of imbeciles in that video there? Are those inherently bad people? If not, why not? Defend your claims!

Also, Hillary Clinton's role in this simply cannot be overstated. Pit Trump in 2016 against just about anyone else and he loses. It took the most unpopular and hated Democratic candidate in American history to give him a back door win.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Hillary Clinton is almost totally the reason why Donald Trump won, aside his populism. She was THAT unelectable.

Anyone watch this fart sniffing, hilarious pretentious video last year?






On The View no less hahahahaha.



bander71 said:


> Yes and trump came after 8 years of Obama who many get angry when he is criticized but he did not deliver in what he promised with a super majority his first two years. He had a mandate to do radical change and he failed at it.


My man Kyle!

A lot of people didn't vote for Clinton purely due to throwing Sanders under the bus and as fuck you reap what you sow approach to her being given DNC nominee by default.


----------



## bander71 (9 mo ago)

Black Metal said:


> Hillary Clinton is almost totally the reason why Donald Trump won, aside his populism. She was THAT unelectable.
> 
> Anyone watch this fart sniffing, hilarious pretentious video last year?
> 
> ...


Eh, I'm sure some may have been from the screw job done to Bernie but stats show that there were more Hillary voters that did not vote for Obama in 2008 than Sanders voters not voting for her. But that bitter woman did take it to heart that Bernie cost her instead of looking at her internal failures. I think Trump still had a chance in 2016 but of course, it was higher with Hillary someone hated as close to him. You had so many people like now that are still pissed off with how the country is going only back then there still was the thought that Trump would throw a monkey wrench into the status quo but now more people know that would not be the case as he was a standard republican for the most part, just one that was too impolite for the liking of the elites in Washington. Sort of like let's have the corruption but also decorum while we do that.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

bander71 said:


>


He looks 15 years younger lol


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

Black Metal said:


> I personally considered it a temper tantrum riot because when you seen videos and photos of those morons inside the building they are totally aimless on what to do or where to go once they reached their destination. Then they just left.



They caused $30 million worth of damage:









Architect Of The Capitol Outlines $30 Million In Damages From Pro-Trump Riot


The congressional official also says most of his staff have not yet been vaccinated, despite their continuing work at the Capitol campus to repair damage from the insurrection.




www.npr.org








https://media.cnn.com/api/v1/images/stellar/prod/210107133141-01-capitol-damage-0106-restricted.jpg?q=w_3000,h_2000,x_0,y_0,c_fill




https://media-cldnry.s-nbcnews.com/image/upload/newscms/2021_01/3440473/210107-capitol-damage-6-ew-1245p.jpg



from Google:

_Five people died either shortly before, during, or following the event: one was shot by Capitol Police, another died of a drug overdose, and three died of natural causes. Many people were injured, including 138 police officers. Four officers who responded to the attack killed themselves within seven months._


Hardly a picnic in the park. These criminal actions were treason against the state. Best solution: the hanging tree.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

overthehill said:


> They caused $30 million worth of damage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said it was a riot so of course there was damage. Not that it matters, I paid for it ten times over with my tax money I am sure. Wouldn't be the first thing my money went to something stupid and the result of something stupid.

The reason I have an issue with this as "insurrection" because that would've required an actual adept idea of what to do once inside and an actual takeover would've commenced or been attempted. It's basically shown that this event is a bunch of angry morons breaking into a government building, then senseless violence prevailed, some materials were stolen and broken. Then after their instagram, facebook and twitter photo ops were satisfied they left as all officials were vacated and safe and there was no reason to be there. Then daddy Trump stepped up on twitter and said go home.

Compared to actual leadership coups from other countries and stuff the alphabet agencies in our own country concoct this is the most laughable attempt at a insurrection or government overthrow in modern history.

The symptoms of this are a lot more grand and greater than purely claiming Trump and his fanbase wanted to overthrow the election. Aside from the lies he told and the gullibility of his base, you'd have to think why would any law abiding citizen (most of them up until that point sans 1%'s, Proud Boys, etc) would actually have this much aggression for the political establishment in this country? Decades of increasing neglect, corruption and wealth disparity is beginning to change how a lot in America think of its elected officials. I know for a fact it has for me.

As for the treason aspect you stated, most of these clowns that are punishable have been or will be. It's been ongoing for 2 years.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Still giving excuses to the people that voted for the fascist wannabe and complaining about the term insurrection is basically the facts don't care about your feelings meme conservatives like to use to ridicule others with.

These voters didn't vote for change. They voted for retribution. They didn't care whether the change would arrive. This is the same revisionist attempt by those who voted for Bush JR after Iraq who later claim they were always against Iraq.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

FriedTofu said:


> These voters didn't vote for change. They voted for retribution. They didn't care whether the change would arrive.


Considering that around 63 million people voted for Trump back in 2016 that is quite a broad brush you are painting with, don't you think?


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

Black Metal said:


> a bunch of angry morons ... clowns



Indeed, that's exactly what they are. I would add the word terrorists to make it more accurate.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Considering that around 63 million people voted for Trump back in 2016 that is quite a broad brush you are painting with, don't you think?


The statement was more in reference to the family in the video above. But yes, I will still use this broad brush to paint voters who voted for him in 2016 and 2020. This desperate attempt by liberal media and some on the left to keep painting these voters as victims instead of holding these voters accountable is pathetic to watch after almost 8 years now. Even in the video, these people can't help but whine about being 'forgotten' as a justification for voting for a wannabe fascist. Until these voters wake up (lol woke get it?), change will not happen.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

My original critique of Trump way back in 2016 was his being a long time New York Democrat and good family friend and donor of the Clintons. But, as we went down the road we learned how he was completely unfit for the job. He never grew into the position, never reached out to all Americans. It was all about himself. He never did anything unless it benefited him. 

As for Roe…the hypocrisy of which he got Barrett on the court (after we were told Garland had to wait) killed the credibility of the Supreme Court and the pro life movement. Pro Life Inc. wants the national abortion ban, but also wants to do away with birth control and contraception. As for additional funding to help those in need, they are on their own. It was only about the pre born and not respect for life. 

The shitshow in the House of Representatives right now is a sample of what’s to come. As funny as it is watching McCarthy fail again and again and again, this is what the Republican House will look like the next two years regardless of which side of the GQP gives in. The crazies have a spot at the table and they are ready to burn it all down. For some, they are lashing out because they truly felt Trump was their savior and it turned out he wasn’t. Some wanted to just watch the World burn.
I especially laugh at the Republicans who are saying, “Stop the fighting and get to work.” They enabled this. The monster they enabled is turning on them.

Of course, had the folks in our justice system did their fucking jobs, we wouldn’t be in this mess. By trying not to make these investigations political, their inaction has made this whole thing political. They have encouraged the Bannons and Stones that there are no consequences for their actions. Trump is once again threatening election officials who were just simply doing their jobs. The Beer Hall Putsch was a failure, but the Nazis had the opportunity to learn from the mistakes and 10 years later, ended up running the country.

I will welcome those who have truly seen the light and our sorry for voting for Trump. Those who still support him or trying to make us forget that they ever supported him… they can go pound sand.


----------



## bander71 (9 mo ago)

FriedTofu said:


> The statement was more in reference to the family in the video above. But yes, I will still use this broad brush to paint voters who voted for him in 2016 and 2020. This desperate attempt by liberal media and some on the left to keep painting these voters as victims instead of holding these voters accountable is pathetic to watch after almost 8 years now. Even in the video, these people can't help but whine about being 'forgotten' as a justification for voting for a wannabe fascist. Until these voters wake up (lol woke get it?), change will not happen.



What are they supposed to wake up from. They voted for Obama twice and felt disappointed. The fascist stuff was taken to a extreme during his time as president. Back in 2016 he ran a more populism campaign. The guy said his mother was affected by Obama care that would upset anyone to want to see a change of government.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

bander71 said:


> What are they supposed to wake up from. They voted for Obama twice and felt disappointed. The fascist stuff was taken to a extreme during his time as president. Back in 2016 he ran a more populism campaign. The guy said his mother was affected by Obama care that would upset anyone to want to see a change of government.


Wake up from playing the victim to justify their terrible judgement.

That was an evasive excuse. Didn't even elaborate why Obamacare was bad, but able to elaborate much more about his personal grievance. The main motivation is a middle finger to the establishment. The obamacare 'reason' was a smokescreen to appear more 'reasonable'. In 2016 he was already running on a fascist campaign. Literally scapegoated anyone he could for the troubles the country was facing. Bragging about how he can shoot somebody and still get voted.



BruiserKC said:


> My original critique of Trump way back in 2016 was his being a long time New York Democrat and good family friend and donor of the Clintons. But, as we went down the road we learned how he was completely unfit for the job. He never grew into the position, never reached out to all Americans. It was all about himself. He never did anything unless it benefited him.
> 
> As for Roe…the hypocrisy of which he got Barrett on the court (after we were told Garland had to wait) killed the credibility of the Supreme Court and the pro life movement. Pro Life Inc. wants the national abortion ban, but also wants to do away with birth control and contraception. As for additional funding to help those in need, they are on their own. It was only about the pre born and not respect for life.
> 
> ...


When the motto of the party AND the base is government is the problem, obstruction for the sake of obstruction is still considered an ideological win. This nihilism makes governing next to impossible when they hold power, evident in them only interested in power grabbing and tax cuts for the rich. Someone said it best, this is the generation of conservative leaders raised by FOX News and conservative radio instead of leaders who manipulated these media to get out the vote. They didn't understand the 'war on ____' were just to raise engagement. They are true believers in the stupid nonsense and think they needed to prioritize addressing these fake non-issues.


----------



## bander71 (9 mo ago)

FriedTofu said:


> Wake up from playing the victim to justify their terrible judgement.
> 
> That was an evasive excuse. Didn't even elaborate why Obamacare was bad, but able to elaborate much more about his personal grievance. The main motivation is a middle finger to the establishment. The obamacare 'reason' was a smokescreen to appear more 'reasonable'. In 2016 he was already running on a fascist campaign. Literally scapegoated anyone he could for the troubles the country was facing. Bragging about how he can shoot somebody and still get voted.



Yeah there were wild things he did but I still rank his actions leading to people trying to overthrow a government building and his talk of changing the constitution as much, much worse to the point of no return than saying what he helds responsible for the problems the country was facing. Obama care helped some but many were left screwed not being poor enough for it but still getting hammered by the insurance companies. It may not have been feasible a full blown universal healthcare in 2009 but at least a public option would of been a lot better than the plan the Republicans endorsed in the 90s the individual mandate.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

BruiserKC said:


> I will welcome those who have truly seen the light and our sorry for voting for Trump. Those who still support him or trying to make us forget that they ever supported him… they can go pound sand.


How do you feel about people who voted for him in '16 and then Biden in '20 but don't regret their Trump vote because they honestly despised Hillary Clinton? This is a devil's advocate question, since I agree with everything in your post, but I'm just wondering how you regard people in that camp, which I think is a not insignificant portion of the electorate.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

bander71 said:


> Yeah there were wild things he did but I still rank his actions leading to people trying to overthrow a government building and his talk of changing the constitution as much, much worse to the point of no return than saying what he helds responsible for the problems the country was facing. Obama care helped some but many were left screwed not being poor enough for it but still getting hammered by the insurance companies. It may not have been feasible a full blown universal healthcare in 2009 but at least a public option would of been a lot better than the plan the Republicans endorsed in the 90s the individual mandate.


You are basically saying you can ignore what he said during his campaign because his supporters didn't act on it yet.

Do you truely believe the mother of the person interviewed was part of the group you mentioned who were hammered by insurance companies? Do people really believe insurance companies would not have hammered these people without Obamacare?

A public option couldn't even get passed in various state in the years after Obamacare because tax increases would have to be involved. It wouldn't have withstood challenges to it in 2009.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Strike Force said:


> How do you feel about people who voted for him in '16 and then Biden in '20 but don't regret their Trump vote because they honestly despised Hillary Clinton? This is a devil's advocate question, since I agree with everything in your post, but I'm just wondering how you regard people in that camp, which I think is a not insignificant portion of the electorate.


I was a third party voter in 2016. I would have voted for any Republican but Trump but had no intention of voting for Hillary. And I don’t doubt there was a decent number of people who were in the Occupied to Trump pipeline. 

To be honest, we would have been better off with a Hillary presidency. All other things being the same, she would have faced a Republican controlled Congress. She didn’t have the charisma or the clout to get anything done. Trump would have walked away from the GOP. By now, most likely a Republican non-populist would be president.

For me, 2016 was a protest vote. 2020 I voted Biden because another four years of Trump were not an option. I don’t regret my vote. Many of us are in that boat. We left the GOP. Some became Democrats, others like me are independents.

So, I honestly don’t know if I can condemn those who voted Trump then Biden. It’s complicated. I do know that I don’t see myself voting for a Republican anytime soon if ever.


----------



## bander71 (9 mo ago)

FriedTofu said:


> You are basically saying you can ignore what he said during his campaign because his supporters didn't act on it yet.
> 
> Do you truely believe the mother of the person interviewed was part of the group you mentioned who were hammered by insurance companies? Do people really believe insurance companies would not have hammered these people without Obamacare?
> 
> A public option couldn't even get passed in various state in the years after Obamacare because tax increases would have to be involved. It wouldn't have withstood challenges to it in 2009.


Yeah there was definitely people that did not fine his remarks credible before. Actions speak louder than words.

They would of gotten hammered either way so oshitbama should of done a better plan. It could of been challenged but not guaranteed that it would of been struck down. Obamacare was challenged endlessly in courts. The republican government under Donald Trump almost got rid of all of it alltogether. So why not do better if they were going to get attacked non stop either way.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

bander71 said:


> Obamacare was challenged endlessly in courts. The republican government under Donald Trump almost got rid of all of it alltogether.



It will be recalled that Democrats highlighted health care as part of the DNC platform. Then they chickened out and Obama was left on the lurch. By contrast, Trump claimed he had a definitive alternate plan and would present it during his regime. To this day we are still waiting to see what that plan was/is. Nobody has even bothered to bring the subject up.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

bander71 said:


> Yeah there was definitely people that did not fine his remarks credible before. Actions speak louder than words.
> 
> They would of gotten hammered either way so oshitbama should of done a better plan. It could of been challenged but not guaranteed that it would of been struck down. Obamacare was challenged endlessly in courts. The republican government under Donald Trump almost got rid of all of it alltogether. So why not do better if they were going to get attacked non stop either way.


They didn't have enough vote without the compromise to even pass Obamacare. There were more Joe Manchin type conservatives in the democratic party back then compared to the ultra polarizing make up of either party in the years after. In deep red states they still resisted implementing and hindered the toned down version to this day. No way a public option would have been implemented to work.


----------



## bander71 (9 mo ago)

overthehill said:


> It will be recalled that Democrats highlighted health care as part of the DNC platform. Then they chickened out and Obama was left on the lurch. By contrast, Trump claimed he had a definitive alternate plan and would present it during his regime. To this day we are still waiting to see what that plan was/is. Nobody has even bothered to bring the subject up.


Trump proved he was a joke with his healthcare lies as well as the promise to get out of Afghanistan. People can say the dementia jokes on Joe but grandpa did in a few months what Trump promised his whole term about Afghanistan.

I think it's not holding Obama accountable enough. He was the leader the of the democratic party. He has to push his party harder to vote the way he wanted. When do you think we will have any party hold a super majority again? How did Lyndon Johnson get the Dixiecrat Dems to fall in line for civil rights. It wasn't going oh well we can't do anything about it since they don't want to fall in line. It was doing politics using carrots and sticks. I guarantee without pushing the issue if Manchin and Sinema weren't there other democrats would fill the role they have played. What is the solution then just vote for other democrats and still not deliver. The party needs to be pushed to do the right thing because corruption easily clouds a humans judgment.


----------



## DerekArmstrong (Dec 4, 2020)

Ok good, now time to respect Russia and China.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

^^^^ why the hell would anyone want to do that??


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

^^^^Because Beijing/Moscow tRump says so. All he need do is to snap his fingers and it suddenly becomes politically correct to fall in line with his decrees.

Funny how just a couple of years ago right wing delusionals used to say "Beijing Biden" until they learned that it was tRump who was putting his money into China.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Eastwood said:


> ^^^^ why the hell would anyone want to do that??


Aww don't hate on China. Can't believe everything you read in western media! China develops other nations peacefully through mutual cooperation. The US invades and does coups. Like a tyrannical bully. 


Meanwhile:









John Bolton Announces 2024’s Most Ridiculous Presidential Bid


And he did it on Good Morning Britain.




nymag.com





LOL! Who the fuck would vote for this guy? Yeah Trump's popularity is rightfully at an all time low and he has no chance in a general election, but this guy wouldn't even get 1% of the vote in a GOP primary! 

I am hoping for a crowded field in the GOP primary though. I think that's Trump's only chance of winning - which I very much want him to do so that there is no chance of a Republican president in 2024! Failing that, he should follow through on his threats to run as an independent and tank DeSantis's chances in the general.


----------



## bander71 (9 mo ago)

CamillePunk said:


> Aww don't hate on China. Can't believe everything you read in western media! China develops other nations peacefully through mutual cooperation. The US invades and does coups. Like a tyrannical bully.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile:
> ...



Every country has their negative aspects. China for example the treatment of the uyghur people or the cruel practices during their one child policy period and the restrictions that a communist country imposes on its people.

I can't wait for Trump to embarrass him and Desantis in debates. Bolton will see how unpopular his Bush Cheney ideology is now and we will see how Desantis measures up to Trump in what Trump does best. I still think the debates will help Trump secure the nomination. Candidates can't talk that bad about him meanwhile he will have a no problem bashing and humiliating them and that is what a large portion of the republican electorate like.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

A PG Attitude said:


> What I'd like to know in your own words, is why you support him. What is it about his actions/policies that gets you behind him. In answering this please avoid going down the route of criticising democrats/liberals as I give you the courtesy of not criticising your view.
> 
> So simply, why do you support Trump, not why you don't support the opposition.
> 
> Thanks


So this is probably the best answer I can give to this question on a wrestling forum.



















If you can read the depth here, you're golden.


----------



## bander71 (9 mo ago)

Goku said:


> So this is probably the best answer I can give to this question on a wrestling forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your reason is laughable then. Trump loves himself first and always above the country. Old Joe in his senile state definitely loves the country a lot more than him.


----------



## BringBackMankind (8 mo ago)

Sorry, are folk seriously saying trump could run again???

We kicked our prime minister out for drinking “At work” during lockdown. Trump is in line for court case for insurrection and all sorts, and some folk still think he’s a viable option???


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

bander71 said:


> Your reason is laughable then. Trump loves himself first and always above the country. Old Joe in his senile state definitely loves the country a lot more than him.


I enjoy making psychics laugh. Thanks, bro.

It's all kayfabe anyway.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

BringBackMankind said:


> Sorry, are folk seriously saying trump could run again???
> 
> We kicked our prime minister out for drinking “At work” during lockdown. Trump is in line for court case for insurrection and all sorts, and some folk still think he’s a viable option???


All indications are that he will run again. My hope is that he will run as an indy so as to split the right wing vote. Let's hope his radical right wing supporters will also run as indys so that the more patriotic Democrats can lock up Congress. Happy Days will definitely be here again.


----------



## bander71 (9 mo ago)

BringBackMankind said:


> Sorry, are folk seriously saying trump could run again???
> 
> We kicked our prime minister out for drinking “At work” during lockdown. Trump is in line for court case for insurrection and all sorts, and some folk still think he’s a viable option???



Yeah a lot different culture u.s from the u.k. when it was revealed the FBI was investigating him his poll numbers went up.


----------



## bander71 (9 mo ago)

Goku said:


> I enjoy making psychics laugh. Thanks, bro.
> 
> It's all kayfabe anyway.


I don't understand what you mean. Many Republicans I don't agree with at all but I don't doubth they love the country. Mike Pence for example put keeping the integrity of our country first by not listening to Trump in not certifying the election..Trump has no real love for party or country. So that little photo.of him hugging the flag makes me laugh. It's genuine as his photos holding a bible.


----------



## bander71 (9 mo ago)

overthehill said:


> All indications are that he will run again. My hope is that he will run as an indy so as to split the right wing vote. Let's hope his radical right wing supporters will also run as indys so that the more patriotic Democrats can lock up Congress. Happy Days will definitely be here again.


I think under dem rule it will just be 4yrs more before Desantis or another Republican fuck up the country. That pendulum swing is gonna shift back to the Republicans.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

bander71 said:


> I don't understand what you mean. Many Republicans I don't agree with at all but I don't doubth they love the country. Mike Pence for example put keeping the integrity of our country first by not listening to Trump in not certifying the election..Trump has no real love for party or country. So that little photo.of him hugging the flag makes me laugh. It's genuine as his photos holding a bible.


It was meant to be juxtaposed with the Hogan gif. Do you think Hogan loves America like that? Or was he just playing his role?

I'm just saying, I'm past the kayfabe phase, man. It's just not real to me anymore.

Trump is Hogan. Biden is the Undertaker. They gonna fight and finish how Vince told them.


----------



## bander71 (9 mo ago)

Goku said:


> It was meant to be juxtaposed with the Hogan gif. Do you think Hogan loves America like that? Or was he just playing his role?
> 
> I'm just saying, I'm past the kayfabe phase, man. It's just not real to me anymore.
> 
> Trump is Hogan. Biden is the Undertaker. They gonna fight and finish how Vince told them.


Alright


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

BringBackMankind said:


> Sorry, are folk seriously saying trump could run again???
> 
> We kicked our prime minister out for drinking “At work” during lockdown. Trump is in line for court case for insurrection and all sorts, and some folk still think he’s a viable option???


He is running again. Even if he gets locked up by any one of the numerous criminal investigations he's the subject of, this motherfucker would run from prison. And he'd still keep most of his base, and thus have a legitimate chance of winning the GOP primary.

Unfortunately for Trump, as he has dived further and further into the deep end, that base has been shrinking. So the primary won't be as easy as it was in 2016. But, his base is also smaller than it was even in 2020, when he was trounced by Biden. He will fare even worse in a general election now than he did then. 

Ultimately for Trump and his surrogates, 2024 isn't about winning. They have to know there is no hope. It will instead be all about continuing to grift his supporters, as he did with Stop the Steal. This is also why I believe that, should DeSantis or some Mystery Challenger defeat him in the primary, he will run as an Independent candidate in the general. Either way, he and his family are going to get paid.


----------



## bander71 (9 mo ago)

CamillePunk said:


> He is running again. Even if he gets locked up by any one of the numerous criminal investigations he's the subject of, this motherfucker would run from prison. And he'd still keep most of his base, and thus have a legitimate chance of winning the GOP primary.
> 
> Unfortunately for Trump, as he has dived further and further into the deep end, that base has been shrinking. So the primary won't be as easy as it was in 2016. But, his base is also smaller than it was even in 2020, when he was trounced by Biden. He will fare even worse in a general election now than he did then.
> 
> Ultimately for Trump and his surrogates, 2024 isn't about winning. They have to know there is no hope. It will instead be all about continuing to grift his supporters, as he did with Stop the Steal. This is also why I believe that, should DeSantis or some Mystery Challenger defeat him in the primary, he will run as an Independent candidate in the general. Either way, he and his family are going to get paid.



I hope he wins the primary because I think there's a chance Trump dosent run independent because he would know he would 100% loose and that would hurt his ego. I think as a republican Trump has a small chance to win if he stops saying stupid things like the election is stolen and the economy gets to alot alot worse and we have another recession like in the late 2000s.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

bander71 said:


> I think under dem rule it will just be 4yrs more before Desantis or another Republican fuck up the country. That pendulum swing is gonna shift back to the Republicans.



Yep. That could well be very true as destruction of the USA is the principle Republicon agenda.


----------

